# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na Svetom Duhu

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj na SD-u.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

*korisni linkovi kako se neke teme ne bi ponavljale:*


MPO NA SD
PRETRAGE NA SD
dr. Bauman



Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina i Ines,folnu i matičnu mliječ pijem već neko vrijeme....kod mene je nešto drugo u igri.. :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

A gdje se ispunjava onaj upitnik? Jel ga ispunim kada saznam rezultate bete ili mogu i sada?

----------


## crvenkapica77

nema me  dan-dva i vidim svasta se događa.......iva-mia  vidis  jesam ti rekla..zaspes i probudis se   dr. ti kaze sretnu vijest  ..odlicnu vijest...bravo...

cestitam novoj trudnici. na forumu

kiara   ..... :Love:  :Love: 

ostalim curkama  pozzzz   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

> Vinalina i Ines,folnu i matičnu mliječ pijem već neko vrijeme....kod mene je nešto drugo u igri..


Ja sam mislila na čaj Macina trava, ali nemoj se živcirati svakoj se ženi desi najmanje jedan ciklus godišnje bez ovulacije to je meni moja dr. objašnjavala da je to sasvnim normalno, znam da je teško kad se desi baš u postupku (znam iz vlastitog iskustva)ali ubije nas stres zbo tih folikumetrija u prirodnom ciklusu te koliki je, te hoće narast itd. Ja sam to par mjeseci prolazila tj. 5-6 mjeseci, te mi dve punkcije padale na blagdane, pa odgođene, pa nema folikula, pa ima razumijem te. Probaj se malo odmorit ovaj mjesec pa u nove pobjede. Meni je odmor jednostavno dobro došao već sam bila luda od uzv-a! :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

Tarolina čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i želim ti školsku trdnoću  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Danas folikulici na 17 mm, sutra opet gore, punkcija u pon ili uto...

Vec me trta, danas me bas zaboljeo UZV kad mi ga je dr. gurnula prema lijevom jajniku, sta ce tek biti na punkciji :Rolling Eyes: 

A inace nemam nizak prag boli i nisam neka mimoza :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

> A gdje se ispunjava onaj upitnik? Jel ga ispunim kada saznam rezultate bete ili mogu i sada?


nakon (nadamo se pozitivne) bete... odnosno kad dobiješ rezultat pa možeš upisati cijeli postupak s rezultatom.

* Ima li gore na Svetom Duhu kakvih novosti? Šta je s lijekovima za stimulaciju (menopuri/gonali), izgleda da ih još na Svetom Duhu ne dijele...... Ajte se raspitajte, od 01.veljače soc. ginekolozi više ne naručuju lijekove nego bi bolnice trebale dati svojim pacijenticama, ali se čini da je na Svetom Duhu još neka vrsta zastoja..*

----------


## Tarolina

Hvala ti *Lambi* :Smile:  Sad samo da sve dobro krene. U ponedjeljak idem opet vadit betu da vidimo jel se sve dupla kak treba. Izgleda da je promjena terapije urodila plodom! Dobitna kombinacija je Estrofem 2x po 2mg, Dexamethason 1x, Andol 1x100mg i 3x2 Utrogestana prije transfera i Estrofem(ista doza), Fraxiparin 0,3, Decapeptyl 2 dana nakon ET i utrogestan 3x2 nakon trasfera. Cure, drž te fige da se primi kak treba....

----------


## Tarolina

> Danas folikulici na 17 mm, sutra opet gore, punkcija u pon ili uto...
> 
> Vec me trta, danas me bas zaboljeo UZV kad mi ga je dr. gurnula prema lijevom jajniku, sta ce tek biti na punkciji
> 
> A inace nemam nizak prag boli i nisam neka mimoza


Drž' se *bugaboo*! I mene uvijek boli folikulometrija, ali si zato prije punkcije nešto popij protiv bolova ili ako si u stimulaciji pa imaš baš puno folikula pitaj da ti daju lokalnu anestezju. Ja nikad nisam imala puno folikulića pa sam si obično ujutro mrknula jedan Normabel od 5mg + 1 Ketonal ili VoltarenForte i sve je bilo ok. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Tarolina, a kaj je taj Fraxiparin??? I kada si počela piti Dex?

Kaduna, kada sam bila ovaj mjesec na folikulometriji, bila je jedna cura koja se došla upisati za lijekove. Znači upisuju. Ali neznam, nemam kontakt s njom, kada je upisana, koja je na listi i to...
Ali mi je sestra rekla da imaju potrebe za 60 žena mjesečno, i tako su i dali zahtjev HZZOu, ali su im odobrili za samo 6 žena, da nezna kako će uopće raditi. Ja sam se skupa s njom zgrozila. Komentirale smo kako su otežali i nama i njima i da će opet doći liste kao i prije koje su bile duge, ali da će ove biti očito duže. Ja sam joj rekla nek me odmah upiše, na što se ona nasmijala. Kako se boriti??? Što činiti, očito mu nitko ništa ne može. Ali i on je kratkog vijeka. Kaj je sa ustavnom tužbom?

----------


## beba.2

tarolina, čestitam na trudnoći, i beta će lijepo rasti.
bugaboo, sretno na punkciji.

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ali mi je sestra rekla da imaju potrebe za 60 žena mjesečno, i tako su i dali zahtjev HZZOu, *ali su im odobrili za samo 6 žena*,


 :Shock:  Ne vjerujem! Samo šest mjesečno? Pa onda slobodno mogu podignuti dobnu granicu na 60 godina jel dok sve dođemo na red..Ovo je strašno!

----------


## vinalina

Gle i ja sam se zgražala, alij tako mi je rekla, nisam to izmislila.

A di si nam ti mmaslacak? Nismo te duuuugo čuli.

----------


## mmaslacak

Vjerujem ja tebi, zato i jeste strašno, ne mogu vjerovati da odobravaju samo 6 žena mjesečno, pa onda mogu zatvoriti pola odjela za humanu reprodukciju.
Ja bi trebala u postupak početkom trećeg mjeseca, a u Vinogradskoj je isto kao na Sv.Duhu, još se ne zna..Trebala bi u stimulirani, a ne znam ni hoću li..

----------


## Bubzi

* Ima li gore na Svetom Duhu kakvih novosti? Šta je s lijekovima za stimulaciju (menopuri/gonali), izgleda da ih još na Svetom Duhu ne dijele...... Ajte se raspitajte, od 01.veljače soc. ginekolozi više ne naručuju lijekove nego bi bolnice trebale dati svojim pacijenticama, ali se čini da je na Svetom Duhu još neka vrsta zastoja..*[/QUOTE]

Ja sam bila 26. 1. i rečeno mi je da idem u stimulirani i da dodjem 3.2. I da, ukoliko lijekovi (menopuri) dođu ranije da će me zvati.

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina,da ti odgovorim za Fraxiparin to ti je niskomolekularni heparin koji služi za liječenje ljudi koji imaju problema sa koagulacijom odnosno zgrušavanjem krvi,laički rečeno krv je pregusta pa je treba malo razrijediti.. :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Ovo s ljekovima je kaos pravi..... nemam riječi
*Bubzi* pusu ti šaljemo, nas dvije.....

----------


## bugaboo

Ja bila na klomifenu za AIH pa sad kad su me prebacili za IVF sama kupujem gonale, za sada sam u 2 dana morala kupiti 2 gonala. Jos je dr. Bauman danas pitao dr. jesam li od njih dobila ljekove na sto je ona rekla da si sama kupujem, pa je on konstatirao da mi se to ne broji pod 1 od 6 postupaka preko HZZO-a.

Jel mi zna itko reci koliko cu gonala jos otprilike morati primiti, cisto da znam zbog para :Confused:  :Confused:  , ovo mi je tek 1. stimulacija (a nadam se i posljednja). Danas mi je 9 DC.

----------


## KIKLA123

ej djevojčice,ja bila gore danas,počinjem sa pikanjem za dan,dva,tri odnosno kad dođe teta vještica,još mi se tak danas nije dalo ići al odoh i dogovori se.sad mi je i drago kaj sam propustila ovaj prirodnjak nekako sam odmornija...   Tarolina čestitam!!!!!!!! to je super vijest tako i da sve mi imamo jos više volje gore hodočastit..... pusa svima

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo, kaj ti je danas rekao, kada doći na folikulometriju?  Koje su danas veličine folikuli?
Nadam se da kupuješ Gonale u Zagorskoj ulici u ljekarni Filipović, jer su tamo najjftiniji.

----------


## mare41

> Jel mi zna itko reci koliko cu gonala jos otprilike morati primiti, cisto da znam zbog para , ovo mi je tek 1. stimulacija (a nadam se i posljednja). Danas mi je 9 DC.


 bugaboo, gonali se primaju do štoperice, to će ti sutra reći, primaš jedan dnevno? a nije bilo šanse da dobiješ preko bolnice? nisu stigli naručiti? al dobro je da ti to ne ulazi u 6 pokušaja...

----------


## andreja

mislim ovo s lijekovima stvarno nije fer! znači 6 žena,ko prvi njegva djevojka? ma ovaj Milinović krelac jedan stvarno nije normalan i svi oni koji mu daju podršku!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ines31

Ovo je grozno s lijekovima, ja zato idem u kratki protokol jer mi nisu imali dati decapeptyle (imala sam jedino sreće da sam gonale naručila početkom 1 mjeseca pa mi stigli za 7 dana) inače bi i bez toga ostala da sam zakasnila par dana, to uglavnom nikuda ne vodi osim jednom da nas tjeraju da idemo van na postupke, uz ovakav loš zakon, bez zamrzavanja zametaka još i ovo, samo su novci u pitanju i ne razumijem zašto to sad ne ide u medije, ma samo se naživciram oko ovakvih stvari, a ne mogu ništa, za poludit....... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zedra

Da, a izgleda da i prirodnjaci ulaze u 6 besplatnih...
trebali bismo bojkotirati sve klinike....državne...
a ionako ne kužim one koji idu u privatne po novom zakonu i skupo plaćaju nešto što jednako košta
i vani, a ima puno veće šanse za uspjeh!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> nema me dan-dva i vidim svasta se događa.......iva-mia vidis jesam ti rekla..zaspes i probudis se dr. ti kaze sretnu vijest ..odlicnu vijest...bravo...
> 
> cestitam novoj trudnici. na forumu
> 
> kiara .....
> 
> ostalim curkama pozzzz


 

Cureeee moje meni su se oplodie 2 mrvice  :Heart: ...u ponedjeljak je transfer...jedva čekam da mi ih vrate u pupicu...i onda lagano


Jooooooooj tako sam vjerovala da će sve biti dobro...živim za svoje dvije mrvice...

----------


## šniki

*Iva Mia*  to je odlično, imala buš lijepe blastice, super, super, sad lijepo pripremi teren za svoje male goste!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Da, a izgleda da i prirodnjaci ulaze u 6 besplatnih...
> trebali bismo bojkotirati sve klinike....državne...
> a ionako ne kužim one koji idu u privatne po novom zakonu i skupo plaćaju nešto što jednako košta
> i vani, a ima puno veće šanse za uspjeh!!


Zedra, easy s ovakvim izjavama. Ima parova i dijagnoza koje ionako ne mogu ići u velike stimulacije, koje zakon direktno ne pogađa..... i koji zbog svoje navike, komocije, dobre vibre s doktorom ili kliniikom idu privatnicima..... A sad pozvati na bojkot hrv klinika, posebno privatnih :Confused:

----------


## vinalina

Iva Mia ~~~~~~~~~~za rast. 
Kaduna, kaj stvarno i prirodnjaci ulaze u tih famoznih 6 postupaka??? :Confused:  :Confused:  Pa kad mu se ja tam zaletim na Ksaver...

----------


## zedra

Ma Kaduana, ne pozivam ja nikoga ni na šta!!
samo postavljam retoricke komentare jer sam zgranuta ovime svime...
A jasno mi je da nisu svi za stimulacije..
radi se samo da, dok mi ovdje sprovodimo nekakav nivo, od
nas prave ljude s manje prava (ocito onda manje vrijedimo?! ili šta??) i nikome ništa...
koga uoće briga šta mi ovdje pricamo???
prepušteni smo samo sebi i politici kojoj je u interesu ocito da neplodnost u Hrvatskoj
bude skinuta iz šifrarnika bolesti i proglasi se za "e, nemate sreće"...
ali u pravu si...ovo nije kontsruktivno...
i off sam...isprike svima koji su se ev. našli uvrijeđenima mojim komentarom 
o našim klinikama...

----------


## ninochka28

zedra ja se slažem sa svim što si napisala i sve što nam se događa nažalost nije niti malo u redu :Sad: 
ali kako kažeš off smo pa onda...

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, kaj ti je danas rekao, kada doći na folikulometriju? Koje su danas veličine folikuli?
> Nadam se da kupuješ Gonale u Zagorskoj ulici u ljekarni Filipović, jer su tamo najjftiniji.


Danas u 9 sam na folikulometriji, jucer su folikuli bili 17 mm, danas bi valjda trebali biti 19 mm.
Gonale sam kupila u ljekarni preko puta bolnice jer mi je dr. rekla odi kupiti gonal tu preko i vrati se da ti ga sestra da. Tak da bas nisam imala vremena traziti u tom trenu najjeftiniju ljekarnu. U svakom slucaju hvala na informaciji, iako se nadam da mi vise nece trebati :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, gonali se primaju do štoperice, to će ti sutra reći, primaš jedan dnevno? a nije bilo šanse da dobiješ preko bolnice? nisu stigli naručiti? al dobro je da ti to ne ulazi u 6 pokušaja...


Dr. nije niti pitala zelim li preko bolnice, sam je rekla odite kupiti gonal jer sam ga morala odmah primiti. Primam 1 dnevno, nakon 5 dana klomifena. Danas ili sutra ce valjda biti zadnji gonal pa stoperica.

----------


## Kadauna

> Iva Mia ~~~~~~~~~~za rast. 
> Kaduna, kaj stvarno i prirodnjaci ulaze u tih famoznih 6 postupaka??? Pa kad mu se ja tam zaletim na Ksaver...



*Vinalina*, ne znam što sve ulazi u ta famozna 6 besplatna postupka. Ono što mogu zaključiti je da vlada potpuni kaos jer bolnice nemaju jasne smjernice, snalaze se, dolaze nove regule (nabavka lijekova preko klinika - za što sam ja od početka rekla da mi se ne sviđa i da to rade s nekom namjerom) a nije pripremljen teren/infrastruktura za nove procese, trenutno smo u doba najvveće financijske krize pa tako i u HR, nema se para, možeš misliti što će Ministarstvo zdravstva izdvajati velikodušno za potpomognutu, srezali su ipak znatno sredstva i tom ministarstvu. 

I da *Zedra*, bojim se da je neplodnost trenutno nepoželjna jer preskupa tema. Isto tako vjerujem da su naše glavešine nepromišljeno donijeli ovaj zakon, koji se čini zbog upravo zabrane krioprezervacije predembrija PREskup, skuplji nego vani  i to zbog zamrzavanja jajnih stanica koje većina klinika NE provodi zbog toga što je VELIKI FINANCIJSKI TERET A MALI BENEFIT; MALA VJEROJATNOST USPJEHA!. Stoga nam nude male stimulacije jer ionako mogu oploditi samo tri jajne stanice. Prebrojte cure koje imaju zamrznute j.s. na forumu? Imali smo  koliko ja znam na Vinogradskoj 2 (jednoj odmrzavanje NIJE uspjelo a imala je 10 jajnih stanica), Gabi tek čeka svoje odmrzavanje, imamo dvije trudnoće iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica so far (na Vuk Vrhovcu i u IVF poliklinici kako su i pisale novine), imamo Romanicu na Vuk Vrhovcu koja također ima zamrznute jajne stanice i čeka odmrzavanje...... Druge cure i nemaju što zamrznuti jer se ide s malim stimulacijama, pa ispadne uglavnom "da su stanice bile nedovoljno kvalitetne za zamrzavanje!?" (baš me zanima po kojim kriterijima??? i baš me zanima da li bi te iste stanice prije po starom zakonu oplodile pa zamrznule kao predembrije??). 

Izlaz iz situacije? Meni (govorim samo u svoje ime) trenutno samo liječenje u inozemstvu...... .Dugoročno riješenje? Ne znam, ne znam ,stvarno ne znam i to me čini tužnom i ljutom.  Kad je još bilo prostora za reagiranje, prije donošenja zakona, nije bilo interesa ni među MPO populacijiom na forumu, nije shvaćena ozbiljnost situacija, pa čak kad je donesen zakon, Roda je pozvala na prosvjed na koji se odazvalo u Zagrebu možda 100ak ljudi, ne više.......... 
*
Moramo biti svjesni činjenice da je zakon loš, da nam u HR nude tek drugo- ili čak trećerazredno liječenje,* *nas u HRVATSKOJ zbog takvog zakona smatraju katolički fundamentalističkom zemljom*. *No, bit će trudnoća i dalje, pokazat će i ovakvo liječenje uspjeha, no znatno manjeg uspjeha nego liječenje vani.* Prof. Š. jedva priznaje pad uspješnosti za 8%, drugi MPO liječnik je ipak rekao da očekuje pad od 10-15%, Talijani su sa sličnim restrikcijama (u međuvremenu hvala Bogu pale pred ustavnim sudom) imali pad s uspješnosti  sa 35% po postupku prije donošenja sličnog zakona na 20-22% uspjeha po postupku nakon uvođenja restrikcija po novome zakonu, to je pad od više od 35%. Čak je i jedna naša biologica na kongresu održanom u HRvatskoj nakon donošenja Milinovićevog zakona priznala  stvarni pad koji se dogodio  od 34% državnoj klinici u kojoj radi što dakle odgovara otprilike talijanskom iskustvu.


Sorry na OT

----------


## zedra

Potpisujem Kaduana!!
Mi moramo nešto poduzeti!!!

----------


## Tarolina

> Tarolina, a kaj je taj Fraxiparin??? I kada si počela piti Dex?
> 
> Kaduna, kada sam bila ovaj mjesec na folikulometriji, bila je jedna cura koja se došla upisati za lijekove. Znači upisuju. Ali neznam, nemam kontakt s njom, kada je upisana, koja je na listi i to...
> Ali mi je sestra rekla da imaju potrebe za 60 žena mjesečno, i tako su i dali zahtjev HZZOu, ali su im odobrili za samo 6 žena, da nezna kako će uopće raditi. Ja sam se skupa s njom zgrozila. Komentirale smo kako su otežali i nama i njima i da će opet doći liste kao i prije koje su bile duge, ali da će ove biti očito duže. Ja sam joj rekla nek me odmah upiše, na što se ona nasmijala. Kako se boriti??? Što činiti, očito mu nitko ništa ne može. Ali i on je kratkog vijeka. Kaj je sa ustavnom tužbom?


Evo Kiara79 ti je odgovorila čemu služi Fraxiparin...iako su meni svi koagulacijski nalazi bili ok, drB mi ga je prepisao jer kaže da ne može škodit, a može pomoć.Dex sam uzimala od punkcije do transfera.

----------


## zedra

Vinalina, koliko DExa si uzimala?

----------


## zedra

Pardon, mislila sam Tarolina!

----------


## Tarolina

Znači pet dana 2x dnevno...jednu tbl ujutro i jednu navečer. Nakon transfera sam ostala samo na Estrofemu, utrogestanu i Fraxiparinu

----------


## vinalina

A kaj si bila na Menopurima, Gonalima ili???

----------


## crvenkapica77

ovo s lijekovima je totalno bezvz   :Evil or Very Mad: 

iva-mia  tako sam sretna zbog tebe,  za ponedeljak   ~~~~~~~~~~~

bugaboo  sretno   :Heart:  :Heart: 
 kikla   sretno   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Tarolina

> A kaj si bila na Menopurima, Gonalima ili???


Na Gonalima, po drugi put. Prva stimulacija mi je bila s Menopurima, ali sam jako slabo reagirala...nakon 36 doza samo jedna stanica :Sad:  Doduše i sad sam dobila samo dvije stanice, ali bilo je 5 folikula i barem sam primila samo 21 Gonal. I nisam dobila klasičnu supresiju Decapeptylom, nego sam zadnji dan Gonala (3 dana prije punkcije) dobila/kupila Cetrotide, on ujednačava sazrijevanje folikula.No HHZO ga ne pokriva u postupku simulacije, a jedna doza 500kn...užas..

----------


## bugaboo

U ponedjeljak mi je punkcija, imam oko 10 folikulica, 2 na lijevom (vodeci 20 mm) i 8 na desnom, 2-3 od 18-19 mm. Endometrij 6 mm. Slobodno komentirajte moje mjere...

Mislim da prirodnjaci ne ulaze u onih 6 postupaka, ako je dr. jucer rekao da meni ovo ne ulazi buduci da si sama kupujem gonale. (morala sam ih kupiti samo 3 + stopericu pa nisam bankrotirala :Wink: )

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ovo s lijekovima je totalno bezvz 
> 
> iva-mia tako sam sretna zbog tebe, za ponedeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> bugaboo sretno 
> kikla sretno


 
Cure hvala vam na dobrim željama.....držim vam palčeve da i vama upali čim prije....

----------


## vinalina

Bugaboo, mjere folikula su ti odlične, a za endometrij budeš u pon dobila estrofem, ali daj se sad najedi cikle na tone, pij sok od cikle, jedi ananas, koliko god možeš, kažu da je to dobro za podebljanje endometrija. Svaka čast na broju folikula uz takvu stimulaciju, rijetko ko može doći do toga. Ja nikako! Mislim endometrij će ti još narasti do transfera, najmanji mora biti 8mm, ali daj potakni to s prežderavanjem već navedenoga. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon.

----------


## šniki

*Bubaboo* potpisujem vinalinu, koliko ti folikula imaš, toliko ja nisam imala kroz sve postupke :Laughing: .......bravo za tvoje jajnike, pravi si proizvođač jaja :Cool:

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala cure, moji folikulici su zahvalni na pohvalama :Wink: , i meni se endometrij cinio preslab po onome sto sam citala po forumu, jedem zadnjih par dana ciklu ili ananas, mislim da cu ih sada jesti za dorucak, rucak i veceru :Laughing:  

Hvata me jeza sutrasnje punkcije jer mi nisu nista rekli da si uzmem protiv bolova, mozda mi oni tamo sloze neki koktelcic :Cool:

----------


## šniki

Pa vidiš da mješaju koktelčiće svima, pa kaj, druge časte cugom, a da tebe nebi....uostalom traži! Sve će to biti ok, ne brini, super si reagirala na stimulaciju i to je za sad čist dovoljno za zadovoljstvo.....sad ideš korak dalje, držim ti figice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala na vibrama, imam samo jos 1 pitanje: jel istina da za punkciju moram biti nataste?

----------


## bugaboo

> Cureeee moje meni su se oplodie 2 mrvice ...u ponedjeljak je transfer...jedva čekam da mi ih vrate u pupicu...i onda lagano
> 
> 
> Jooooooooj tako sam vjerovala da će sve biti dobro...živim za svoje dvije mrvice...


Iva Mia, navijam za duplice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Preskace uze:

----------


## vinalina

Da, bilo bi najbolje, ja nisam smjela ni poslije punkcije ništa piti, a bila sam žedna. Rekla sestra da će mi ili biti muka, ili ću povraćati ili dobiti proljev. Ja  baš nisam bila poslušna, očito volim maltletirati svoje tijelo, pa sam se naaaajela i napila čim sam izašla iz bolnice, i naravno navečer dobila ono treće!!!

----------


## glacova

Pozdrav svima!
Nakon punkcije uzimam utrogestan 3x2,interesira me dali ga trebam staviti i večer odnosno na dan transfera?

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala cure, moji folikulici su zahvalni na pohvalama, i meni se endometrij cinio preslab po onome sto sam citala po forumu, jedem zadnjih par dana ciklu ili ananas, mislim da cu ih sada jesti za dorucak, rucak i veceru 
> 
> Hvata me jeza sutrasnje punkcije jer mi nisu nista rekli da si uzmem protiv bolova, mozda mi oni tamo sloze neki koktelcic


 ej draga držim fige za sutra i ne brini dobit ćeš injekciju Normabel+Tramal u venu i isti čas će te smantati... :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Jooj kad se sjetim, koji zakon osjećaj!!! Prošla bih 100 takvih punkcija.

----------


## kiara79

> Jooj kad se sjetim, koji zakon osjećaj!!! Prošla bih 100 takvih punkcija.


aha,,,i ja HSG-a,...a jooooj kak sam bila munjena od toga.. :Laughing:  :Laughing: skoro pa pijana.. :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## bugaboo

Sad sam bogato vecerala, tko zna kad cu iduci put jesti ako ne smijem jesti niti prije niti poslije punkcije :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Evo dobro jutro vam želim, sad ću dosađivati još i više jer mi je hazbić ptišao na službeni put....
Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje akcije........ako se ne varam Iva Mia transfer, a bugaboo punkcija......i evo malo za moju frendicu koja ima AIH danas, isto SD..... :Love:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

Dosla s punkcije, nije bilo tako strasno, nisu mi dali nista protiv bolova vec mi je sestra rekla da si popijem nesto pa sam cvaknula 2 normabela od 2 mg koje mi je frendica dala i 2 ketonala forte :Wink: . Sestre i svi okolo su me zasprehavali da ne mislim na bockanje tamo dole.

Imamo 4 jajne stanice :Very Happy: , sutra moram zvati da vidim kad ce biti transfer.

Hvala za vibrice, svim curama koje su trenutno u postupku zelim da im ovaj ciklus bude dobitni :Yes:

----------


## vinalina

A ja paničar teški, nisam imala strpljenja i danas išla vaditi betu. Čekala jedva u redu kak me bsve bolilo, mislila si, kog vraga idem vadit krv, kada bude svaki tren došla. 
Izvadila, čekala 1 h. Kada mi je dala nalaz, ja ga pokupila, a ne kak i inače odmah pogledala. 
Kada sam vidjela brojku drugačiju od 0, *ČITAJ 84*, počela me panika loviti. Tresla sam se ko prut, počela plakati, sjela, svi gledaju koji mi je...
Ponavljam betu za neznam ni sama koliko dana, ja bi odmah sutra!!!

Svima Vama hhvala na podršci u mojim paničarenjima, sumnjama. Posebno hvala dr. Baumanu i sestrama!!! :Love:   :Preskace uze:  

NAPOKON!!! :Saint:

----------


## vinalina

Kaj mislite jel to mala beta??? 10 dpt, rekla mi je sestra Jadranka da kaj bi htjela, kada se nisam mogla strpiti.

----------


## bugaboo

Vinalina cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## šniki

* ...vinalina* ma znala sam..... kako mi je drago....jupijaja.....ma sad buš ti sve curke zarazila......to je fina beta....

----------


## vinalina

:::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::

Evo trudniČkog praha!

----------


## karla 1980

Draga moja *vinalina* tako sam SRETNAAAAAAA zbog tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ogroman zagrljaj ti šaljem i  :Kiss:  te.

----------


## zedra

Vinalina,cestitam!!
Bravo, beta je prekrasna!

----------


## šniki

A vinalina vidiš i ti ga već imaš, mislim tr prah......fakat si trudna

----------


## taja

Vinalina čestitam na prekrasnoj beti i velikom uspjehu! :Very Happy: 
Ja brojim tek 4. dpt i nisam sigurna da neću kao i ti otići po betu prije 12 dana!
Još jednom čestitam, to nam svima daje nadu u uspjeh  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## KIKLA123

vinalina draga.............. čestitam!!!!!! !!!!!pusa

----------


## ines31

*VINALINA* draga čestitam, nisam neki stručnjak za bete ali mislim da je tvoja super za 10dpt, baš sam sretna ko malo dijete!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

vinalina, čestitam, lijepa betica

----------


## korky

vinalina pa čestitam!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kandela

Vinalina moja......joj kak mi je drago nemas pojma.....nadam se da si zarazna......jer ipak sam ti bila jako blizu......
Pusa.....

----------


## vinalina

Joooj cure, hvala vam od srca, ali, nekak mi je sve to čudno, nakon 5 duuugih godina, nisam nikada mislila da ću dočekati ovakvu vijest. Još uvijek sam u nevjerici.
Svima koji su u postupcima ili se spremaju želim puno uspjeha ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tarolina

*Vinalina* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Kaj bi bila mala beta. Za 10dpt je to suuuuuper!!! Izgleda da je ovo neki plodni početak godine....nek ti sada lijepo raste kao i meni :Klap:

----------


## andreja

*Vinalina čestitam!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina...BRAVOOOOOOOO :Klap:  :Klap: baš mi je drago zbog tebe...želim ti mirnu,dosadnu i školsku trudnoću..sad uživaj i mazi bušu...9 mjeseci će brzo proći... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

jel ostalo kaj praha i za mene... :Grin: malo kasnim...nadam se da mi niste sve pokupile... :Razz:

----------


## AnneMary

bravo vinalina!
znala sam da ćeš ovaj put uspit, stalno brojim kako si ti trudnica.
hvala što si mi to potvrdila betom! :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

> jel ostalo kaj praha i za mene...malo kasnim...nadam se da mi niste sve pokupile...


Pa draga moja, znaš da ja imam praha na pretek, evo bacam ga ..................................................  .  ( baš sam djetinjasta) :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

> Pa draga moja, znaš da ja imam praha na pretek, evo bacam ga ..................................................  . ( baš sam djetinjasta)


hvala ti micek... :Heart: možda i nama krene u trećem njesecu...nekako s proljećem da se pomaknemo.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lambi

*Vinalina* čestitam  :Very Happy:  bete je super neka sve bude i dalje školski  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima ostalima da ostvare svoj san što prije   :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Vinalina Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo dobro jutro vam želim, sad ću dosađivati još i više jer mi je hazbić ptišao na službeni put....
> Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje akcije........ako se ne varam Iva Mia transfer, a bugaboo punkcija......i evo malo za moju frendicu koja ima AIH danas, isto SD.....


 

Vinalinaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitam draga....odlična vijest.... :Klap: 



Cureee moje ja sam vam imala jučer transfer...moje dvije mrvice su u pupici...mazimo se i pazimo....


Ajd još malčica davim...jel zna netko do kada trebam uzimati Utrogestan i andol 100...ja jučer od uzbuđenja nisam ništa shvatila...

----------


## šniki

Naravno da zna. Pa ja!!!! Hihihi. Već se sama sebi sprdavam. Uglavnom uzimaš dok ti dr ne kaže stop. Ja sam ti utriće koristila do 12tj tr i Andol negdje do 9-10.....i to samo pola A od 100. To ti je za prokrvljenost bolju. Ako ne dođe do tr naravno da sa svime prestaješ ( ali mislim da to kod tebe neće biti slučaj) Eto sad si i ti službeno trudnica, mazi bubije svoje i ne uzrujavaj se. Samo se cerekaj, to bubiji vole. :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Klap:     vinalina  cestitam  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: iva-mia

----------


## vinalina

Hvala, a di ste vi, kaj se ništa ne događa?

KIKLA, novosti? Jesi krenula?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel na dan transfera isto ujutro stavljam utrice? Stavljam ih oko 6.30, a transfer mi je u 9.30h.

----------


## šniki

> Cure, jel na dan transfera isto ujutro stavljam utrice? Stavljam ih oko 6.30, a transfer mi je u 9.30h.


Ne,doktor će ti staviti nakon ET....ponesi ih

----------


## vinalina

Je i nemoj ih ostaviti u torbici kak i ja.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Drži ih u ruci. Mislim film s tbl.

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva-mia


Draga moja i ti ćeš uskoro mojim stopama...držim fige...hvala ti što misliš na mene...u kojoj si fazi sada!!??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Naravno da zna. Pa ja!!!! Hihihi. Već se sama sebi sprdavam. Uglavnom uzimaš dok ti dr ne kaže stop. Ja sam ti utriće koristila do 12tj tr i Andol negdje do 9-10.....i to samo pola A od 100. To ti je za prokrvljenost bolju. Ako ne dođe do tr naravno da sa svime prestaješ ( ali mislim da to kod tebe neće biti slučaj) Eto sad si i ti službeno trudnica, mazi bubije svoje i ne uzrujavaj se. Samo se cerekaj, to bubiji vole.


 
Draga hvala ti na još jednom odgovoru...baš si srce!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Vinalina čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da će Sv. duh opet krenuti sa trudnicama.

----------


## KIKLA123

> Hvala, a di ste vi, kaj se ništa ne događa?
> 
> KIKLA, novosti? Jesi krenula?


  Hej trudnice naša... ja čekam vješticu.trebala je doći juče pa je nema,da krenem sa pikanjem,,kad je treba nema je,tako svaki put kad trebam krenut đubre valjda od živčeka malo zakasni.........ovaj put ću probat se sama pikat.......nema mi opet smajlića i oni mi kasne.    crvenkapica kaj ima kod tebe? kad krećeš ponovo? kiara a kod tebe?možda se vidimo drugi tjedan gore,a?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Draga moja i ti ćeš uskoro mojim stopama...držim fige...hvala ti što misliš na mene...u kojoj si fazi sada!!??


cetvrtak  drugi AIH.....veceras stoperica.......
.ako ne uspije  opet cu sa femarom na  AIH......

----------


## ines31

> Hej trudnice naša... ja čekam vješticu.trebala je doći juče pa je nema,da krenem sa pikanjem,,kad je treba nema je,tako svaki put kad trebam krenut đubre valjda od živčeka malo zakasni.........ovaj put ću probat se sama pikat.......nema mi opet smajlića i oni mi kasne.    crvenkapica kaj ima kod tebe? kad krećeš ponovo? kiara a kod tebe?možda se vidimo drugi tjedan gore,a?


Hej Kikla123 pa mi ćemo zajedno i ja čekam sutra treba da dodje M, pa da krenem sa pikanjem, jesi i ti na gonalima!?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

drage moje ajd neka mi ntko objasni što znači ovo *bc* (znači prijenos 2 zametka) 

*Zanima me zapravo što znači bc???*

----------


## vinalina

blastocista!

----------


## KIKLA123

Ines baš mi je drago da ima nekog sa foruma zajedno s menom...taj ti je dobitni postupak :Klap:  :Klap: ..zadnji put zajedno u postupku su bile šniki i lanarica i one su već sad trbušaste na veliko :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ...  evo ja lagano procurila,u pon ujutro sam gore,,ja sam ne menopurima,gonalima i cetrotidima..kako mi zadnji put nije uspijelo sa gonalima i decap. pa je dr promijenio terapiju

----------


## vinalina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

A za kaj su ti cetrotidi? Još ne kužim.

----------


## kiara79

cetrotidi-supresija..čak i mislim da se to ne može dobiti nego se kupuje i da je dosta skupo oko 500 kn ako se ne varam...a ja nisam gore idući tjeda.čekam M koja će naravno kasniti.. :Mad: a i sutra moram zvati gore da se dogovorim sa  B.šteta da nikad nikog nema sa foruma kad sam ja gore.. :Smile:

----------


## ines31

Hej Kikla123 nadam se da će nam ovaj biti dobitni :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: , ja bi trebala sutra dobit, a u utorak na uzv! Ja sam samo na gonalima, a i ovo mi je 1 stimulirani tak da neznam iskreno ništa ni kak ću odreagirati! Da što prije dodjemo do punkcije, transfera, ai onog najbitnijeg velike bete!!!!!!!!!

Svima ostalima želim da ovo ljeto budemo sve trbušaste na plažama! Pozdrav :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene trebala bi u 3 mj. krenuti s postupkom , naravno ako stignu lijekovi

----------


## ines31

Pozdrav Cannisa, da dojdu lijekovi na vrijeme ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

Evo jedno pitanjse jel mogu ja sebi gonale davati u podne s obzirom da mi dr. nije uopće pomenuo ni naveo vrijeme meni bi tad odgovaralo!????

----------


## šniki

*Cannisa*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ljekovi što prije stignu
*ines31* ti biraš vrijeme kada ti paše da se pikneš.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> blastocista!


 
i mislila sam...al mi nije jasno koja je razlika cc i bc...

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala cure
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima u postupcima
 :Shy kiss:      našim vrijednim trudnicama koji prate svaki naš i mali karak

----------


## vinalina

Cannisa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za postupak, dobitni ofkors!!!

Iva Mia, i ja nisam znala što je to cc, ali meni su rekli da su vratili jednu odličnu blastocistu i jednu malo sporiju, isto blastocista, samo kaj je malo sporija, pa onda valjda im to znači cc. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se prime i razvijaju.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cannisa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za postupak, dobitni ofkors!!!
> 
> Iva Mia, i ja nisam znala što je to cc, ali meni su rekli da su vratili jednu odličnu blastocistu i jednu malo sporiju, isto blastocista, samo kaj je malo sporija, pa onda valjda im to znači cc. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se prime i razvijaju.


 
Znači ja sam dobila ja sam dobila dvije bc.....hahahahaha...kod mene na otpusnom pismu piše 2 bc.....ja još nisam totalno zbrojena....sve mi se čini nekako nestvarno....ne mogu vjerovati da ja imam dvije mrvice u pupici .....

----------


## beba.2

cure, čestitam na mrvicama, neka se lijepo razvijaju.

----------


## Kadauna

ja baš nisam sigurna da bc znaci samo blastocista

Ja sam neki dan nesto trazila i naisla na to da su to oznake kvalitete embrija, gle ovdje: 
http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forum...o-grading.html

ili ovdje na ovom pdf-u na str. 55 i 56
http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=986397040.pdf

tu vidiš da su bc bolje kvalitete nego cc, čak u njem. dokumenti možeš vidjeti ostvarene trudnoće po kategoriji

----------


## vinalina

Hvala Kaduna, prosvjetlila me!!!

----------


## vinalina

Ali oni imaju 3 slova, pa neznam da li je naš lab izbacio prvo slovo ili posljednje? Jel imao netko slovo A u označavanju embrija?

----------


## Kadauna

imaju tri i dva slova

----------


## H2O

Meni je pisalo vraćena bc, dr. je rekao da je to savršena blastocista.I evo moja mrvica raste u buši....
I vama želim svu sreću ,da vaše mrvice ostanu sa vama....

----------


## šniki

Meni je pisalo blastocista, nikakvo slovo, nikakva skraćenica.....pih, ko bi ga znao!
*Kadauna* izvor informacija, mala enciklopedija!!! ( džepno izdanje) :Naklon:

----------


## andreja

i meni je pisalo vraćene 2 bc pa budući da su mi rekli da su mi vraćene 2 blatociste,pretpostavljam da je bc skraćenica.

----------


## KIKLA123

ja sam se piknula prvi puta sama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...bravo za mene :Laughing: ..   ines31 sretno sutra,nemoj brinuti buš vidla da bu sve pet,bit će tu folikulića :Klap: ...

----------


## ines31

> ja sam se piknula prvi puta sama...bravo za mene.. ines31 sretno sutra,nemoj brinuti buš vidla da bu sve pet,bit će tu folikulića...


Bravo Kikla, ali kod mene još ništa cijeli dan me rastura  od bolova al nikako da krene M, mislim da će sutra doć tak da ću kasnit za tobom dva dana! Ajde nadam se da ću i ja preživjet prvo pikanje!!! ( Kak ono ide ak mi m dodje večeras dal da to računam pod prvi dc ili tek sutra), ne može kod mene ništa biti jednostavno uvijek komplicirano!!!!!! Pozdrav

----------


## vinalina

Da ako ti dođe večeras, sutra ti je dan prvi. 
Bravo za samodavanje inekcija!
KIKLA, ines i ostale cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bu sve završilo u najboljem mogućem ishodu!!!

----------


## ines31

Hej trudnice hvala, može malo tog trudničkog praha, kako si nam?

----------


## vinalina

U panici...
Sutra idem vadit opet betu da vidim jel sve u redu... nadam se da je...

----------


## ines31

Hajde ne brini, biti će savršena beta! za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIKLA123

ines da to se broji sutra prvi dan..... i meni uvijek kasni pred stimulaciju,a inače ciklusi 25-26 dana,tako ne brini sve je to normalno,,,malo smo našpanane i živčeki polude tad. :Cool:  :Cool:     vinalina draga sutra bu to velika beeeeeeeeeeeta.................. :Yes:  :Yes: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> U panici...
> Sutra idem vadit opet betu da vidim jel sve u redu... nadam se da je...


Ma bit ce visoka beta, nis se ti ne brini :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Od sutra sam stalno na forumu, imam transfer i odlucila sam biti doma do bete pa cu vam malo dosađivati...

----------


## vinalina

> Od sutra sam stalno na forumu, imam transfer i odlucila sam biti doma do bete pa cu vam malo dosađivati...


Pa ak morem ja - možeš i ti!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

Jao bugaboo pa to je već sutra,kako mi to sve brzo prošlo....sretno sutra,,,sve bu to za pet......................................

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo sretno sutra i tebi Vinalina također.. :Saint: ja se danas čula sa dr.B.u utorak sam gore..da se dogovorimo za dalje...sve se bojim... :Grin:

----------


## šniki

> Pa ak morem ja - možeš i ti!!!


Pa fala nebesima, sad nebum ja samo tuda hodočastila!!!! 
Ajme koliko akcije, opala bum u trans, samo moram provjeriti da li imam toliko trudničkog praha........ima dosta za sve!!!
*KIKLA123* nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago da startaš ponovno, iskreno se nadam da je ovo tvoje vrijeme!!!!
*kiara79* sve bu fain i ok!!!!

----------


## kiara79

:Zaljubljen: vidi šniki optimistice..

----------


## Cannisa

može i meni malo praha? dok ga još ima?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete

----------


## korky

Evo i mene malo...
*Cannisa* evo od mene trudničkog praha i to dupla doza :Wink: !!
Cure ja kad sam se trebala počet pikat meni je menga kasnila 3tj., možete mislit kak mi je bilo, ali izgleda da je tako trebalo biti!!
*Vinalina* da te malo utješim, ja kad sam radila test i kad je bio pozitivan niti jedanput nisam išla vaditi betu, naprosto mi je bilo dosta svoh tih igli i svega, reko tak i onak nemogu ništa promjeniti pa šta Bog da i eto dao je, zato ne brini bit će sve za 5!!
da vas ne nabrajam sve, puno sreće i uspjeha za što god vam treba, tržim fige i očekujem ljepe vijesti!!!
Pozdrav od nas!!!

----------


## šniki

*vinalina*

----------


## bugaboo

Vratila se s transfera, vracene mi 2 mrvice, 1 blastocista i 1 8-stanicna. Dr. je rekla da su super, za 12 dana beta pa budemo vidjeli je li bila u pravu.

Vinalina kolika je danas beta?

----------


## ines31

*Vinalina* heeejjjjj????

*Boogaboo* za mrvice da se prime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno zaveliku tetu betu ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Evo meni napokon došla m, od sutra krećemo s prvim pikanjem (još se muž i ja ne možemo dogvorit on bi se igrao doktora  :Laughing: , a meni nekako lakše ako to sama obavim)!!

Šniki pozdrav! :Heart:

----------


## sivka

Bok cure, jučer je bila na folik... na D jajniku 3 folikula 15mm, a na L nešto malo... kad bi danas na folikul... na L jedan dominantni folikul bio 15mm a na D jajniku kao ništa... :Confused:  kud su nestali?! Jel to može biti tako? Pomoć.....

----------


## Jelena

Meni se čini taj bc isto sliči na blastociste, a ovo što je u člancima što ih je Kadauna stavila je malo detaljnija kategorizacija. U Mb ju bilježe u naše kartone, ali ne pokazuju pacijentima. Ja sam imala AAB, ali sam gledala u njihove papire jer sam ranije čitala i gledala slike kako koja izgleda. Nisam ništa komentirala s biologom. Onda sam to rekla jednoj našoj forumašici-štreberici, pa je ona pitala prije transfera i uglavnom su joj rekli da ne brine oko toga. Na kraju krajeva AAB su perspektivne, a meni se od 4 komada nije niti jedna ulovila, imam još 2 smrznute.

----------


## kiara79

to sam se i9 ja pitala na zadnjoj folikulometriji...prvo nema ništa,pa se pojavi jedan pa ga za 2 dana više nema... :Shock: još mi nije jasno kako,ali takva je priroda...ma ništa se ti ne brini draga mislim da je bitno da ima folikulića,a sad dal su L ili D...glavno da su tu!"!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tarolina

*KIKLA123* sretno! Meni je ta kombinacija Gonali + Cetrotide bila dobitna, možda će bit i tebi :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Evo mene sada sam došla, popi...sam od čekanja, u 8 su mi izvadili krv!!!
Uglavnom beta je 636, rekao je dr (moj ovdje) da za svaku sigurnost još ponovim u ponedjeljak, da bi onda bili sigurni da je to to. KAj velite jel bi to bilo dobro?
Na sv. Duhu nisu rekli da ponavljam betu, nego da sutra nazovem da mi kaže kada da dođem na kontrolu. 
A sad od umora se idem onesvjestiti. 
SVIMA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ZA KAJ GOD VAM TREBA!                  :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* to je predobro i prekrasno....jupijaja.....trudnica si nema greške.....ma slušaj ti ove sa SD, pa ipak su oni imali svoje prstiće u svemu tome....zovi ih sutra i javi kad je uzv
Ajmo malo poskočiti za SD :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

*vinalina*

----------


## Cannisa

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:   Vinalina!

Sviđa mi se tvoj potpis, možda ti ga i ukradem! Izgleda da donosi sreću...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo mene sada sam došla, popi...sam od čekanja, u 8 su mi izvadili krv!!!
> Uglavnom beta je 636, rekao je dr (moj ovdje) da za svaku sigurnost još ponovim u ponedjeljak, da bi onda bili sigurni da je to to. KAj velite jel bi to bilo dobro?
> Na sv. Duhu nisu rekli da ponavljam betu, nego da sutra nazovem da mi kaže kada da dođem na kontrolu. 
> A sad od umora se idem onesvjestiti. 
> SVIMA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ZA KAJ GOD VAM TREBA!


 
Bravooooo, ženo....čestitam....prekrasnoooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: vinalina  cestitam

----------


## sivka

> to sam se i9 ja pitala na zadnjoj folikulometriji...prvo nema ništa,pa se pojavi jedan pa ga za 2 dana više nema...još mi nije jasno kako,ali takva je priroda...ma ništa se ti ne brini draga mislim da je bitno da ima folikulića,a sad dal su L ili D...glavno da su tu!"!!!!


Hvala ti kiara79 nadam se da priroda se neće opet okrutno poigrati s menom... jer mi ovaj mjesec svašta priuštila .. vidjeti ću sutra opet na folikulometriju i nadamo se najboljem... pusa..

----------


## sivka

Vinalina draga čestitm ti baš mi je drago zbog tebe :Yes:  beta je prekrasna :Klap:

----------


## ines31

Vinalina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Vinalina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## KIKLA123

Vinalina ma to je to :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tako i treba biti,sad uživaj u toliko oooooooočekivanoj trudnoći....  Tarolina draga i ja se nadam da je ova dobitna,ma ja se uvijek nadam,,,hvala ti na dobrim trudničkim željicima.... bugaboo sretno.želim ti velikuuuuuuuuuuuu tetu betu... ines31 onda ti si u srijedu gore,mislim da ću i ja biti pa se vidimo :Klap: .. sivka ja nikad isto ne kužim te folikule,a i dr. gore to baš nešto pošteno ne objasne..tako da vjerujem da će sutra ih biti :Yes:

----------


## andreja

*Vinalina* vauuu koja beturina,čestitam! *Sivka* ništa ne brini bitno da folikula ima,držim ti palčeve,naravno i svima ostalima šaljem trudničke vibre i viruse i što prije vas njima zarazila!

----------


## vinalina

Svima (ali doslovno svima) hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kaj vam treba!!!

A potpis neka bude generalan!

----------


## sivka

Evo mene, danas pak ništa nema tj. nekaj malih?! :Shock:  Zludela bum! :Mad:  sutra opet foliku... a danas 1 amp. Menopura, pa bude valjda jedan dobar :Undecided:  
Poz.. svim curkama i trudnicama...

----------


## andreja

*Sivka* nemoj luditi,znam da je to sve stresno i naporno,pogotovo to putovanje do zg,al da te utješim prije zadnje punkcije su mi rekli da će biti možda jedva 2 folikula,a poslije punkcije je dr.T ostala u čudu i rekla mi da ni sama nezna odakle je ispunktirala 9 komada. od toga su mi 5 oplodili i vratili 2 blatociste,i taj transfer je bil dobitan! zato glava gore i želim ti od  :Heart:  da ti ovaj postupak bude BINGO!!!!! :Taps:

----------


## andreja

da i u tom postupku se uopće nisam ničemu nadala,ali baš ničemu! i eto!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## ines31

Evo uspjela se i ja piknut prvi put, 20 minuta nam je trebalo da sve smješamo, ne znaš tko je gori  ja ili muž, ruke nam se tresle za po...... no preživili smo!!!!
Ne razumijem sama sebe umjesto da se veselim svemu i što smo krenuli ja tužna, a iskreno ne znam zbog čega. Valjda mene oprali hormoni čim sam ih vidjela u boćici  :Laughing: !
Kikla vidimo se u srijedu gore!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*ines31* bravo ženo!!!!!
Ja sam ti se rasplakala poslije svake pikice, naravno ne od boli, više od nekog ponosa i sjete.....stalno bi mi dolazila misao ajme, ajme, šta sve mi trebamo prolaziti da bi dobili bebeu, samo pokušali dobiti bebu.....i onda suze.....a sad sreća, piknula bi se 100 puta......budi ponosna na sebe i mužića :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vinalina

Sivka, nemoj se niš zabrinjavati i moja prijateljica je danas bila na uzv i dr ju je pitala jel ima obadva jajnika :Shock:  :Shock: !!! Ona ide u stimuliranom Gonal i Menopur (možda Cert...) i danas joj je 5 dc, a ona je rekla da ima 1 folikul od 13 mm. :Shock: 
 Mislim, tu stvarno neke ne štima... 
Glavno je da se dr vraća drugi tjedan... ali neznam jel od ponedjeljka, zna li tko???

Ines BRAVO!!!

----------


## ines31

*Šniki, Vinalina* uz Vašu podršku sve je lakše! Hvala :Love:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

> Sivka, nemoj se niš zabrinjavati i moja prijateljica je danas bila na uzv i dr ju je pitala jel ima obadva jajnika!!! Ona ide u stimuliranom Gonal i Menopur (možda Cert...) i danas joj je 5 dc, a ona je rekla da ima 1 folikul od 13 mm.
>  Mislim, tu stvarno neke ne štima... 
> Glavno je da se dr vraća drugi tjedan... ali neznam jel od ponedjeljka, zna li tko???
> 
> Ines BRAVO!!!


 ako misliš na dr.B bio je cijeli tjedan osim danas a sutra ko zna..?!

----------


## KIKLA123

*ines ma bravo!!!!!!!!!!*ja sam isto odlučila sad se sama pikat,prije me je pikala frendica koja je dr.i mogu reć da si sama bolje dam :Laughing: ,a za suze i kod mene su pale,nekako mi došlo kaj veli šniki kaj sve moramo napraviti za bebu,al isplatit će nam se :Klap: ...     a za folikule i meni su rekli da ih nema baš puno zadnji put kad ono 10js.ja se nadam da dr dolazi u pon.meni je 7dc...pusa svima

----------


## KIKLA123

ines koju terapiju imaš?

----------


## šniki

curke drage, nemojte se oko tih folikula zamarati: naime meni je dr T rekla kak ima jedan, pa onda i dr B, al to je ok, to je ok, a onda na dan punkcije njih gomila, pa dobila sam 6 jajnih stanica, a mislim da nisu ni vadili sve folikule.....samo polako, svakim danom ih može biti sve više
A i dr T je malo nesigurna, onak, njoj je dosta sve kišno i sivo, a kod dr B je nekak sunčano, pretežno......
Uglavnom, ja sam naučila da tu nema pravila, da treba biti spreman na sve i ne zamarati se.

----------


## šniki

Ak dr T kojim slučajem gubi vrijeme i čita ovo, ja joj šaljem 100 :Kiss: , da se malo oraspoloži,malo živne, pa proljeće dolazi....daj malo pozitive!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## ines31

*Kikla123* ja sam dobila samo gonale od 2-4 po 3 kom i od 5-6 po dva, pa 7 na uzv! Valjda će biti nešto folikula, prvi put sam na injekcijama tak da ćemo u srijedu vidjet ima šta! Istina baš me neka tuga uhvatila Šniki je to dobro opisala, točno tako, ne boli inekcija nego ono unutra!
Biti će sve za pet, uskoro ćemo se veseliti! :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

> Ak dr T kojim slučajem gubi vrijeme i čita ovo, ja joj šaljem 100, da se malo oraspoloži,malo živne, pa proljeće dolazi....daj malo pozitive!!!!!


 Moram ovo potpisati... zna ona donijeti i sreću...

----------


## šniki

Meni je tuga buga radila punkciju, a dr sunčeko transfer i eto, dobitna kombinacija....mislim da nebi bilo zabune, volim ja njih oboje :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .....

----------


## korky

Cure sve bu ok!!
Meni je dr. T radila i punkciju i transfer, bila je super i ona i sestre !!
A kaj se tiće folikula,isto ko i cure, zadnja folikulometrija prije punkcije bio je komentar a valjda bu do sutra nekaj naraslo (da napomenem da su bili i dr. B i dr. T), jedno od pitanja je bilo u koje vrijeme uzimam gonale (ja sam ih uzimala popodne oko 18h.), drugi dan na punkciji dr. T me pogleda i kaže sestri ovdje će biti posla, na kraju je bilo 8j.s ali mi desni jajnik niti nije sve punktirala jel me dosta bolio..tako da drage moje cure sve do punkcije se u biti nezna koliko ih ima!
pusa svima i držim fige da vam bude dobitni!!!

----------


## sivka

Poz... curke mislim da bude nešto jer danas mi je dr.T komentirala na moje pitanje dali su mi oni od prije popucali :Cool:  da ne ništa nije popucalo sve je tu :Cool:  e sad drage moje ja danas  štopericu dajem i  na punkciju idem u ponedjeljak i jako me FRKA! :Shock:

----------


## sivka

Zaboravih danas čula gore od cura a fakat nas je bilo ono puno, da dr.B dolazi u utorak....

----------


## KIKLA123

*sivka* sretno u pon...............  *ines* ma bit ce folikula buš vidla,ja sam isto zadnji put bila na gonalima  pa bilo ih puna kapa.

----------


## šniki

*sivka* samo hrabro ženice draga.....vidiš ti te folikule, čas su tu, čas ih nema i onda opla, evo nas opet......ma sve su ti to čuda prirode!!!! Mi žene smo čuda prirode, predivne i zaj.....

----------


## andreja

Ma curke nedajte se pokolebati,ako su dr.T i dr.B donijeli sreću Šniki,Korky i meni sreću vjerujem da će donjet i vama! I da,meni je dr,T bila baš SUPER i zahvalna sam joj do neba na svemu!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sivka

Ja se nadam da ću u vrstu za vama drage moje...... ako preživim punkciju :Grin: 
Andrejice moja meni su ti oni oba dva supač ako ostanem T kao ti i cure vječno ću im biti zahvalna na svemu... :Yes:  a sad sljedi prirpema za punkciju :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## vinalina

Sivka, koliko imaš folikulića?

----------


## sivka

pojma nemam nije ništa rekla samo da će tempirat za pon.. ja ako sam dobro vidjela barem 3    :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

dr.B dolazi u utorak to je sigurno...jer sam se ja u srijedu čula sa njim i imam dogovoreno da se u utorak vidimo gore..imam gripu..krepana sam...pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## sivka

*kiara79* mislim da bude gore u utorak... *vinalina* draga koji dan je tebi bio ET?

----------


## vinalina

12. 02. sam imala ET 07.02. punkcija. 

Kiara brzo ozdravi!!!

----------


## sivka

to je super oni su ti to sami odlučili ili si ti sugerirala na to, jer se bojim da meni ne ponove kao prvi put onda je punkcija bila u srijedu a ET u petak mislim da je to prerano ili se varam neznam dali uopće ja mogu na to utjecati kad će biti ET... ili pak sve u svemu nema nikakve veze kad je ET?

----------


## BOZZ

curke kak je s ljekovima gore, nekakva briga me pere da necu zbog njih u postupak drugi mj,.

----------


## vinalina

Ma sad kada gledam to retrospektivno, vjerojatno oni kaj god da napravili to je čista sreća hoće li se primiti ili ne. U prirodnim ciklusima na sd rijetko kada idu na blasticu (5 dan) iako nekada znaju, meni je jednom došlo u prir. do blastice. Vjerojatno oni imaju neke svoje standarde kada ju vratiti. Ali ako imaš više, kod nas uvijek, ali uvijek idu na 5 d ET. To ti je bolje. Mislim da u Vin, nitko nije imao vraćenu blastocistu (možda se varam) oni tvrde da je bolje embriju u maternici (kak ti prirodno okruženje), ali ja nisam pobornik te teorije. Recimo, meni su mogli 3 dpo vratiti 2 u bojazni od višeplodne trudnoće, a meni su do 5 dpo  dospijela samo 2 zametka, i to jedan od njih lošiji. Kaj misliš da su mi 3 dpo vratili baš (jer nisu oni to mogli znati tada) taj lošiji embrij i ovoga kaj je propao??? Ništa ne bi bilo niti ovaj puta. Ako možeš uvijek pitaj drugi dan biologicu, jesu li bile zrele sve stanice i da li imaju mogućnosti doći do blastociste, mislim da bi ona to shvatila kao tvoju volju da ti ET bude 5 dpo.
Nadam se da si shvatila kaj je pjesnik mislio s ovim reći!!!

Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice!

----------


## vinalina

Ja neznam BOZZ, ali nazovi gore pa pitaj! Mislim da ćeš tako dobiti najsigurniju i provjereniju inf.

----------


## sivka

Naravno vinalina hvala ti puuuno na ovome!  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

:Coffee:  Kavica skuhana! Pratila sam vas koliko sam stigla ovih dana i  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve vas koje od sutra krećete u nove pobjede. Sivka posebno tebi, jer kada sam vidjela tvoj avatar...imala sam cicu upravo takvu...
Ja sam na utrogestanima do utorka, a onda ćemo vidjeti rezultate prvog AIH-a, ali ne nadam se puno, obzirom da su me jajnici već počeli boliti kao pred mengu.
Recite mi samo da li moram pauzirati jedan mjesec ako sam bila na klomifenu za sljedeći Aih sa klomifenom? Tamo je bila tolika gužva kada sam bila da nisam ništa dr mogla pitati.

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti  svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte jer se se oni igraju sa našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

 :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bugaboo

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte jer se se oni igraju sa našom sudbinom:
> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx


Sad se jos vise nadam da ce mi ovaj postupak biti dobitni jer ako ne bude tko zna kad cu opet doci na red :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> Sad se jos vise nadam da ce mi ovaj postupak biti dobitni jer ako ne bude tko zna kad cu opet doci na red


Ha,..., kako su krenuli možda opet za 3-4  godine.
Od  :Heart:  se nadam da ćeš uspjeti jer je očito lutrija upasti u jedan od 240 postupaka godišne koliko se procjenjuje da će ih klinika moći obaviti. Nemojmo zaboraviti da su već prošla 2 mjeseca i da ih je sigurno po klinici obavljeno 50-100.

----------


## sivka

> Kavica skuhana! Pratila sam vas koliko sam stigla ovih dana i  za sve vas koje od sutra krećete u nove pobjede. Sivka posebno tebi, jer kada sam vidjela tvoj avatar...imala sam cicu upravo takvu...
> Ja sam na utrogestanima do utorka, a onda ćemo vidjeti rezultate prvog AIH-a, ali ne nadam se puno, obzirom da su me jajnici već počeli boliti kao pred mengu.
> Recite mi samo da li moram pauzirati jedan mjesec ako sam bila na klomifenu za sljedeći Aih sa klomifenom? Tamo je bila tolika gužva kada sam bila da nisam ništa dr mogla pitati.


Hvala draga ... to kaj te žegaju jajnici i nemora biti loše! a ja sam imala 4 AIH-a i išla svaki drugi mjesec isto sa klomifenom reko mi dr.B da trebam pauzirati, vjerovatno ćeš i ti tako ali ti neće trebati jer ćeš biti trudna :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## sivka

I ja se nadam da će mi biti dobitni jer, uzalud se ja  :Evil or Very Mad:  itako će biti kako oni vele pa uzdajmo se u onog gore i u naše dr..   :Undecided:

----------


## Kadauna

> I ja se nadam da će mi biti dobitni jer, uzalud se ja  itako će biti kako oni vele pa uzdajmo se u onog gore i u naše dr..



ma ja se ne bih baš složila da će biti kako *oni* (pa tko god oni bili) vele................ a i doktori ne mogu bez love napraviti a ma baš ništa...... nažalost su upravo liječnicima ograničenjem  u novčanom smislu izbili mogućnost da nam pomognu......

Da je bilo kako *oni* vele ili kako su *oni* zamislili danas nevjenčani parovi uopće ne bi mogli ići na potpomognutu. To je rezultat otpora, pa hajmo malo pružiti kolektivnog i šireg otpora, možda upali i možda se još nešto promijeni ako *oni* vide da nas ima više koji pružamo otpor.....

----------


## sivka

Pa da, slažem se s tobom *kadauna* ali svejedno mislim da su jači jer malo se toga postiglo pa gledaj sam kaj su sad napravili to s ljekovima...pa ti psihotestovi... mislim treba pitat našeg ministra dali je njegov nećak pisao psihotest, koji gol i pijan po bolnici ordinira... i taj da nas lječi?! Pa zbog toga bi i trebalo im više pružati otpor....

----------


## modesty4

Sivka riječi ti se pozlatile!! Znači mjesec pauze, no dobro, vidjet ćemo.
Ova saznanja vezano za broj postupaka su grozna. Uistinu bi trebali nešto učiniti, možda da i mi sa seljacima izađemo na ulice i zakrčimo promet praznim dječjim kolicima!! Najveći problem je što je liječenje neplodnosti u našem malograđanskom društvu još uvijek sramota i naša okolina si daje za pravo da nas komentira i ukazuje kako smo jalove i nemamo djece, ali nitko ne misli kako bi se to isto moglo dogoditi sutra i njegovom djetetu pa me baš zanima kako bi onda reagirali.

----------


## šniki

*sivka* držim figice za sutra...... :Love:  javi nam se kad nadođeš!!!!

----------


## ines31

Hej evo mene s pitanjem (kao i uvijek), a šta ćete kad sam zbunjola! Danas mi je treći dan na gonalu i nakon trećeg pikanje evo već dva sata imam bolove u lijevom jajniku, da li je to normalno, da li ste tako rano već osjetile kakve promjene u jajnicima (u stimulaciji), na desnoj strani ništa, a na lijevoj dosta jako bol mi se širi u nogu!?

----------


## vinalina

Pa ja nisam baš tako rano, ali pred punkciju se cijeli dan nisam mogla dići iz kreveta, ali nisam imala toliko puno folikula, bolila me čak i stidna kost :Shock: .

----------


## vinalina

Sivkić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~zs sutrašnju punkciju!

----------


## ines31

> Pa ja nisam baš tako rano, ali pred punkciju se cijeli dan nisam mogla dići iz kreveta, ali nisam imala toliko puno folikula, bolila me čak i stidna kost.


A nemam pojma to je počelo možda desetak minuta poslije inekcije i evo ne prestaje, danas mi je evo i m prestala inače 5 dana traje danas 4 i stalo, uz to sve i grudi mi buknule ko poslije ovulacije, stvarno ne kužim pa ak ovako nastavi ja ću do punkcije poludit! (sad je počelo i desno probadati), a izgleda da djeluje ovaj gonal! U srijedu uzv pa ćemo vidjet! Pozdrav

----------


## šniki

*ines31* pa ti draga moja bujaš, očito ti fino jajnici reagiraju i sve je to nešto novo za njih, mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti, isto tako kaj se ne treba previše niti zabrinjavati kad ništa ne osjetiš ( kao ja npr., ja sam mislila da nebu ništa,).....vidjet ćeš na folikulometriji..

----------


## KIKLA123

djevojčice evo mene :Yes:  danas 7dc folikuli od 14-16mm,endić 9mm,četvrtak ili petak punkcija :Klap: ..bio je i dr. i dokica,on je zadovoljan..* ines* jel te boli još.ako boli odi sutra na folikom.pa ga pitaj?al i mene bole jajnici jako pa sve je ok... :Taps:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* super su ti mjerice, baš dobro reagiraš, onak školski.....super.....vidiš tebi kao i meni ovulacija dosta rano, kaj ne!!?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureeeee evo i mene...vadim betu u petak i onda ćemo vidjeti što je s mojim mrvicama...ja se nadam da su se dobro smjestile i da im je fino...

Malo me frka jer još uvijek ne vidim apsolutno nikakve promjene na tijelu...niti psihički niti fizički...(ET je bio 22.2)..to normalno!?

----------


## ines31

*Šniki , Kikla123* pa to su super folikulići, a i endić za poželit, danas je bolje, ne boli jako ali ih osjetim, budem u srijedu išla pa ćemo vidjet, ja inače imam kasnije ovulacije 15-16 dc, tak da ne znam kak bi sad moglo biti, ali ako i tebe bole nadam se da mi ej to ok! :Love: 

*Iva Mia 2009 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
za veliku betu!!! :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*IvaMia* što manje toga primjećuješ to je bolje, barem ja tako mislim, manje se zamaraš....ali kako vrijeme brzo leti, nemrem vjerovati da već u petak je beta...e pa nadam se da će tebi to biti dobitni petak kao i meni moj ( ja isto vadila betu u petak, i to petak 13) ...... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *IvaMia* što manje toga primjećuješ to je bolje, barem ja tako mislim, manje se zamaraš....ali kako vrijeme brzo leti, nemrem vjerovati da već u petak je beta...e pa nadam se da će tebi to biti dobitni petak kao i meni moj ( ja isto vadila betu u petak, i to petak 13) ......


 

Pa baš tako sve što ide dalje kao da i nisam bila u postupku...sve mi nekak brzo prošlo....znaš da se sama uhvatim u situaciji da hoću nešto napraviti...npr. nešto podignuti ili sl. i onda se sjetim pa ja to zapravo ne smijem....tak da uopće nemam osjećaj za ništa....samo se nadam za je petak moj dan i da su moje mrvice dobro  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

evo mene curke,punkcija je bila :Shock:  a bila samo 2 folikula a 1 js dobiveno :Very Happy:  sutra zovem da čujem dal se oplodilo i dr.B rekao transfer će biti u četvrtak ak bu sve ok! dobila sam hrpu ljekova i u horizontalu jer sam koma..... :Kiss:  svima.....

----------


## andreja

*siv**ka* evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sreću i dobitni transfer!!!! :Taps:

----------


## kiara79

Sivka,odmaraj bit će sve ok i u četvrtak će ti vratit krasnu,čvrstu mrvicu... :Saint: ...ja sam sutra gore na dogovoru i nadam se da ćemo se uspijeti dogovoriti...i nadam seda će biti dobre volje.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KIKLA123

*sivka,*.................. za tvoju mrvicu.*kiara* danas su svi bili dobre volje :Laughing:  pa se nadam da će tako biti i sutra i dalje,i da će potrajat, mada je bila ogromna gužva,samo tu se baš ne druže s nama.sretno sutra na dogovoru.   *šniki* draga je sjećam se da smo gore zadnji put pričale kako imamo kratke cikluse.za sad je to sve ok,sutra bum vidla kako ide dalje.  *ines*  :Joggler: za tvoje folikuliće da rastu,ne brini sve bu to ok.... *iva mia* :Heart: .................. za veliku betuuuuuuuu pusa svima :Bye:  ako volim ove smajliće.

----------


## sivka

Hvala vam cure na lijepim željama ali još ništa :Crying or Very sad:  zvala sam u lab... rekla mi biologica da se još ništa ne vidi da je zovem sutra i da mi nemože ništa reći za sada eto... jeli možda netko imao takav slučaj? I čemu se mogu nadati....

----------


## Cannisa

pozdrav svima, bila sam jučer po ljekiće....hvala na vibricama izgleda da su pomogle. Tako da ovaj mjesec krećemo , napokon...........
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Iva Mia~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak i veliku betu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak i veliku betu


 
Cannisa tnx, tnx........ideš na IVF ili što....koja terapija!??

----------


## ines31

Curke svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! :Heart: 
*Kikla123* jeli ti rekao dr. šta vezano za anesteziju kod punkcije! Nadam se da ćemo nešto dobiti?

----------


## KIKLA123

*ines* već sam vidla da si pročitala....... mi se sutra vidimo.  *sivka* ja ti ne znam za takav slučaj,al držim fige da budu sutra bolje vijest.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Curke svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> *Kikla123* jeli ti rekao dr. šta vezano za anesteziju kod punkcije! Nadam se da ćemo nešto dobiti?


 
Ja sam nedavno bila na punkciji i dobila opću anesteziju....odličnooooo....mislim da se na opću ide samo ako imaš jakoooo puno folikula....ja sam dobila 11 j.s. ....nećeš ništa izgubiti ako pitaš.... :Smile:

----------


## ines31

A molit ću se Bogu da ih bude više od 10 pa možda dobijem anesteziju, makar bi meni bio dosta i onaj koktel lijekova, ma ustvari bar nešto jer mi je dosta boli više!
*Sivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!!!!

----------


## Cannisa

Sivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok
Iva Mia idem na IVF, decapeptyl i menopur 
Ja se također nadam anesteziji, kad sam bila jučer gore išle su neke cure na punkciju i nisu ništa dobile, ni koktelčić ni ništa. Mene uhvatila panika.

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Heart: Sivka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok :Heart:

----------


## Jim

Curke, u travnju idem na svoj prvi pokušaj ivf-a...ima li koja nova da se skupa tješimo...

----------


## kiara79

Evo stigla ja.. :Smile: zadovoljna..krećemo na naš prvi AIH.. :Very Happy: konačno da smo se i mi pokrenuli,mada je dr.htio da i dalje ciljamo odnose :Shock: na šta sam je šiznula pa počela prigovarat :Razz:  i uvjeravat ga i svašta nešto dok on naravno nije popustiob i pristao na AIH...E sad...trebamo izvaditi krv na HIV i Hepatitis i otići na P&P...ja sam očito prva na forumu sa SD koja mora na P&P jer mislim da nijedna od vas to nije morala proći,a ni oni još nemaju organizirano u bolnici kao ostali...i sad moram tražiti gdje bih to mogla obaviti,a nemam pojma... :Rolling Eyes: jooooj ,pa to je da popzd....uglavnom to je to...čekam M pa Klomifen 2x1 i 8d.c.folikulometrija. 
Iva Mia držim fige za petak.
Sivkice a tebi za sutra,da mrvičica lijepo naraste...
A gdje je Šniki....??

----------


## Jim

Draga kiara79 ja također moram na savjetovanje, kada sam išla na aih nije me kačio novi zakon ali sada za ivf moram.

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, u travnju idem na svoj prvi pokušaj ivf-a...ima li koja nova da se skupa tješimo...


Jim draga,drago mi je da si i ti ponovno u igri.. :Very Happy: novih baš i nema puno( mada je gore uvijek krcato,al se ne vole družiti sa nama) sve smo mi stare i možeš se tješiti sa nama.. :Love: 
Crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ajde da još tisuću puta  poskočim ovako kad objaviš VEEELLLLIIIIIKUUUUU betu..nadam se da će ovo sa Femarom biti dobitno.. :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Jim gdje ćeš na savjetovanje?

----------


## sivka

cure puno vam hvala na utjehama, ali ja se jako bojim... moja dr. opće prakse me malo utješila da to ne mora ništa značiti i da u prirodi treba nekad da se oplodi čak 72h... pa ću vidjeti sutra... :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

Sivkice upravo do tebe iz susjedne županije stiže veliki zagrljaj.. :Love: ne se bedirat,doći će i naše vrijeme i naši smotuljci će nam pokucati na vrata,a tvoj je draga moja već jako blizu.. :Saint:

----------


## andreja

ma *Sivka* sve bu ok! :Taps:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara    hvala.......ti ides na  AIH?      pa  super   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ja sam radila  2 x  AIH i nisam radila te krvne pretrage i  p&p itd.....zasto  se to mora  kad se ide na inseminaciju??

----------


## Kadauna

Crvenkapice, p&p savjetovanje bi trebalo prije svake vrste medicinske oplodnje (kako kažu naši velestručnjaci u ministarstvu koji su pisali zakon). Nije mi jasno kako je prošlo bez toga ali mislim da su se klinike u ovom prelaznom razdoblju od 6 mjeseci snalazili kako su znali....

----------


## BOZZ

> Curke, u travnju idem na svoj prvi pokušaj ivf-a...ima li koja nova da se skupa tješimo...


ej,Jim kada si bila na konzultacijama da si dobila travanj?

----------


## Jim

*kiara79* - B mi je rekao da pravno savjetovanje mogu kod odvjetnika jer oni na SD još uvijek ništa nisu organizirali a psihološko moram kod psihijatra na uputnicu (ali ja ću ići kod psihijatrice koja ima privatno ordinaciju)...savjeti su oko 100-200 kn.
*BOZZ* - bila sam na konzultacijama u veljači.

----------


## bugaboo

Curke koje ste dosle do pozitivne bete, jeste li se odmah nakon bete vratile raditi ili ostajete mirovati?

Da li dr. napise na pov. bolesti da preporuca mirovanje buduci da se radi o MPO ili ih treba traziti tako nesto ako vam se ne vraca na posao?

Thanx :Wink:

----------


## andreja

nakon pozitivne bete ja sam ostala na mirovanju. tako mi je dr.napisala,a i sama sam ju molila jer radim dosta naporan posao pa mi je bilo bolje da ostanem doma,nego da mi se nedaj Bože nešto na poslu desi. no dr.je rekla da nakon IVF-a prakticiraju bolovanje,odn.mirovanje. :Yes:

----------


## Jim

Sve cure koje ste ostvarile trudnoću uz pomoć aih ili ivf ste veeeliiikeee sretnice, čestitam vam od srca a nama svima koje smo još u borbi želim vrlo brzo da dočekamo naše anđele !!!

----------


## andreja

*Sivka* kakvo je stanje s tvojim mrvicama? :Confused:

----------


## šniki

Ja sam od punkcije na bolovanju......nije bilo nikakvih problema i odmah nakon pozitivne bete otvorene su mi komplikacije u trudnoći......bez ikakvih problema
*sivka* javi nam se!
*Jim* hvala ti i želim da što prije priključiš se društvu trbušastih
*KIKLA123* kad je punkcija?

----------


## sivka

:Crying or Very sad:  došlo je do oplodnje ali je stalo kad se trebalo dalje razvijati, biologica mi je samo rekla da vjerovatno je neka blokada u mehanizmu razvoja :Confused:  ja i MM smo iste krvne grupe pa dali je to?!

----------


## andreja

*Sivka* žao mi je....  :Crying or Very sad:     što se tiče krvne grupe tebe i TM,postoje nekakvi testovi za tu kompatibilnost(valjda sam dobro napisala),pa pitaj dr.opce prakse ili gin.pa se malo posavjetuj s njima. mada nebi bilo loše da ih uradiš.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage trbušaste cure imam jedno pitanjce...jel normalna bol u donjem dijelu leđa 10 dana nakon ET...mene tako bocka...kao da ću dobiti mengu??? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## šniki

*sivka* draga žao mi je baš, a što se tiče krvne grupe mislim da nije to, mm i ja smo iste krvne krupe.....to se zna dogoditi, da dođe do oplodnje i onda se prestane dalje razvijati....drž se draga
*Iva Mia* mene su leđa rasturala, i stalno me je nekaj pikalo dolje, mislim da je to sve normalno i da se javlja u oba slučaja ( + i -).....nadam se da kod tebe bude ovo prvo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andreja

*Sivka* nasla sam neke topice i svezi rh krvne grupe,al neznam kak se tu stavljaju. ukucaj samo na googleu "Rh negativna".

----------


## vinalina

Sivka žao mi je, znam da je to gore nego negativna beta, bila u toj koži, u prošlom stimuliranom i prokrvarila 7 dan poslije ET samo te nisam htjela bedirati prije s time. Ali to ne znači da ti bude to svaki puta tako. Mislim da krvna grupa s tim nema veze, jer i ja i mm smo 0, on -, ja +. A i ako ti imaš - to je problem u trudnoći, neznam kako je u oplodnji.
Iva Mia, a da ti sutra lijepo izvadiš tetu betu, pa ćemo ti onda reći jel to normalno!!!
Bugaboo, ja sam na bolovanju od ET. Bez ikakvih problema mi je dr opće prakse otvorio bolovanje, a sada kada dr B, potvrdi (valjda hoće) trudnoću, odem kod svog gin, koji napiše preporuku općem i na temelju toga mi otvori bolovanje. 
Inače ja sutra idem na uzv, oko 9.

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* znači sutra gledaš bebija prvi put..... :Zaljubljen:  ili bebije :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Iva Mia* budeš kakav testić nabacila ili ćeš biti prava disciplinirana cura ( ja to nikad nisam bila)

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *vinalina* znači sutra gledaš bebija prvi put..... ili bebije
> *Iva Mia* budeš kakav testić nabacila ili ćeš biti prava disciplinirana cura ( ja to nikad nisam bila)


 
Šniki nemam snage za testić....premda cijela moja okolina navija za taj svečani čin .... preživjet ću do petka...nadam se .....

----------


## KIKLA123

evo i mene..danas štoperica,petak punkcija to će mi biti 11dc.ima folikula od 17 do 19mm.tako mi je reko,više ne trebam stimulaciju,,nadam se da neće popucat do petka :Razz: ....upaznala sam *ines* i popile kavicu :Klap: ...... sa još dvije curkice koje su bile kad i ja u 10mj u pokušaju... pozdrav veliki djevojčici iz karlovca  :Taps:  drži se....zaključile smo da od nas četiri bar nekoj mora da uspije :Yes: .......... *sivka* žao mi je,ja i mm isto imamo iste krvne grupe......*iva mia* od srca ti želim veliku betu..............................................  ..............  svima drugima za sve :Saint:  kaj im treba....pozdrav

----------


## KIKLA123

*vinalina* za tvoj prvi uvz..............................pusa(nemrem nać smajliće)

----------


## kiara79

sivka,žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## ines31

Kao prvo vidim da se *Kikla* već pohvalila za kavicu.... :Klap:   :Heart: , 
*sivka* žao mi je, *iva mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~*biti će velika beta, 
a evo i mog izvještaja kaže dr. ima 4-5 kom na lijevom od 13 mm i na desnom nije rekao koliko samo da su manjinegdje oko 10 mm, endić 8/9 mm, tak da mislim ok, u petak opet uzv pa bumo vidjeli kako dalje, 
svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im  treba!  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

ej curke...jel se za Petrovu treba naručiti za testiranje na HIV i Hepatitis ili samo možemo doći....do kad se vadi krv,tko zna???

----------


## ines31

Kiara 79 ne trebaš se naručivat, radi od 7.30 do 11 h, ja sam došla oko 7 h i bila među prvima na redu, e sad kažu da ak dodješ oko 10- 10.30 isto da nema gužve!

----------


## ines31

Zaboravila ja na naše dvije trudnice *Šniki ,* 
*Vinalina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv!!!!!*

----------


## kiara79

hvala ti ines31.. :Smile:

----------


## BOZZ

> *kiara79* - B mi je rekao da pravno savjetovanje mogu kod odvjetnika jer oni na SD još uvijek ništa nisu organizirali a psihološko moram kod psihijatra na uputnicu (ali ja ću ići kod psihijatrice koja ima privatno ordinaciju)...savjeti su oko 100-200 kn.
> *BOZZ* - bila sam na konzultacijama u veljači.


a koliko puta trebaš iči kod psihologa da dobiješ tu potvrdu

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni i dalje  nije jasno,,,,,,,i ja sam AIH radila poslije novoga zakona,  i to 2x, u 12 mj. i neki dan.......a nikakve pretrage nisam radila

sivka    :Sad:  :Sad:   zao mi je.........ja i neznam koja sam krvna grupa    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

Bozz jedanputa ideš kod psihologa da dobiješ potvrdu
Crvenkapice,,,draga a to ti je tako..budi sretna da si obavila 2 Aiha bez potvrda..imali su prilagodbu od 6 mj. neki su počeli raditi prije i tražiti potvrde,neki kasnije...a neki od sad...

----------


## kiara79

joj zaboravila sam pitati koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi testova iz Petrove??????

----------


## vinalina

> joj zaboravila sam pitati koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi testova iz Petrove??????


8 dana

----------


## marta26

cure moje drage, drzim vam fige svima! pusa velika!ines, sretno draga, nek te sto manje boli punkcija

----------


## KIKLA123

*marta*, pa di si ženo,kak je to u trudnoći,objasni nama koje neznamo još...... baš sam si mislila jedan dan da te niš nema tu kod nas na forumu...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> joj zaboravila sam pitati koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi testova iz Petrove??????


 
Možeš ih dobiti i za 2-3 dana ak ti je hitno...tak je meni bilo  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

*marta26* kako si nam čudo naše forumsko??? koliko brojiš tjedana sad?

----------


## bugaboo

Vinalina javi detalje UZV :Smile: 

Ines za sto bezbolniju punkciju*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Ja vec 2 dana (danas mi je 6 dpt) nemam nikakve simptome, sve se bojim da se bebaci nisu primili, frendica sa VV mi rekla da je ona imala bolove i da je to normalno, a kod mene nista... Nadam se da ja samo drugacije reagiram jer nisam bila na jakoj stimulaciji (samo klomici i 3 gonala).

----------


## ines31

Hej Marta hvala, pa kako si nam?
Curke ja sam danas dr.B pitala za anesteziju kod punkcije i on je rekao da može (pitao me kao zašto, ja rekle da zbog straha) i eto nadam se da neće zaboravit, a podsjetiću ja njega!
Bugaboo ma to se mrvice smjestile već pa odmaraju , a koliko sam ja čitala o tome nekog boli, a nekog ne tak da ti to ne mora ništa značiti, uživaj i mazi bušu, bu sve ok!!!

----------


## andreja

*bugaboo* pokušaj što manje osluškivat simptome,jer netko ih ima netko ne. ja napr.uopće nisam imala nijedan simptom i već sam mislila da ništa od T,a ono + na testu i beta do neba! :Wink:

----------


## beba.2

evo cure čitam vas i sad sam se opet zabrinula. ja idem na svoj prvi AIH sad u 3. mjesecu, tj. kad dobijem krećem sa klomifenom i onda 8 dan folikulometrija. meni gina na SD-u nije ništa rekla za ove pretrage za hepatitis i hiv. je li obavezno ako ona nije rekla da moram to obaviti? nije ništa rekla nit iza psihijatra niti išta. help, pomagajte. sva sam zbunjena

----------


## bugaboo

Znam da se ne bih trebala opterecivati simptomima, ali vec tjedan dana doma mirujem pa sam vec pomalo nervozna. Necu misliti na torticu, necu misliti na torticu...

U utorak vadim betu, pa me zanima treba li mi uputnica i za ambulantu tj. kontrolu jer mi je sestra J. rekla da kad izvadim krv u labu dodjem gore u ambulantu da se dogovorimo kako dalje?

----------


## bugaboo

> evo cure čitam vas i sad sam se opet zabrinula. ja idem na svoj prvi AIH sad u 3. mjesecu, tj. kad dobijem krećem sa klomifenom i onda 8 dan folikulometrija. meni gina na SD-u nije ništa rekla za ove pretrage za hepatitis i hiv. je li obavezno ako ona nije rekla da moram to obaviti? nije ništa rekla nit iza psihijatra niti išta. help, pomagajte. sva sam zbunjena


Ja sam isto trebala ici na AIH i dr. mi je rekla da obavezno napravimo i MM i ja markere na hepatitis i HIV. Mislim da to trebas imati prije svakog postupka iako mene nitko tijekom samog postupka nije trazio te nalaze, niti su gledali bilo kakve papire osim njihove povijesti bolesti.
Mozda bi ti bilo najbolje da nazoves gore i da pitas sestre ili dr. 
Ti uputnicu trazis od svog primarnog ginica, a tvoj MM od opce prakse.

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam bila na dogovoru krajem 1. mjeseca i tada je dr. rekla da jos nista od tog P&P savjetovanja dok to oni ne organiziraju, ali su cure zadnjih par dana pisale da dr. B to sad ipak trazi da se obavi gdje god pa ce ti one moci bolje odgovoriti.

----------


## šniki

*bugaboo* ma joj, razmem te totalno,teško je ne razmišljati, nadati se!!! Joooj, draga moja, samo da upali, mora..... :Heart: 
*vinalina* javi kak je prošao prvi uzv.....nadam se sve ok :Zaljubljen: 
*Iva MIa* evo počinjem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju tetu betu sutrašnju :Klap: 
*KIKLA123*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju, neka ne boli i neka bude puno jajca :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

hvala bugaboo, ja sam na prvom razgovoru bila 16.02. kod ginice T. ništa nije spominjala za te nalaze. danas ili sutra trebam dobiti m, pa onda već krenuti sa klomifenom od 3 dc. a ništa, idem zvati bolnicu da vidim da li treba., kako bih to već sad onda obavila. puno hvala

----------


## korky

bugaboo nemoj brinuti, ja nisam imala ama baš nikakve bolove niti simptome, tek dan prije bete me bolio jajnik ali taj janik me bolio još od punkcije.
uživaj i mazi mrvice!!!!

----------


## vinalina

:Zaljubljen:  Danas smo se prvi puta fotkali za album!

Jedan je  :Saint: , iako je dr, svom silom htio naći i drugoga. Ali mi smo zadovoljni i s jednim anđelom.

----------


## karla 1980

Super vinalina  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Sretna sam zbog vas. :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Vinalina super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Mrvica se lijepo smjestila :Love: 

Mozda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali nije mi jasno ako se 1 primi gdje drugi ode, da li to znaci da treba prokrvariti ili???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *bugaboo* ma joj, razmem te totalno,teško je ne razmišljati, nadati se!!! Joooj, draga moja, samo da upali, mora.....
> *vinalina* javi kak je prošao prvi uzv.....nadam se sve ok
> *Iva MIa* evo počinjem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju tetu betu sutrašnju
> *KIKLA123*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju, neka ne boli i neka bude puno jajca


 
Šniki fala ti za vibrice, baš si srce.....

Sad mi nije jasno što ja moram odnosno kome se moram javiti kada izvadim betu (naravno veeeeliku)

Kako to funkcionira???? :Confused:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Vinalina super  Mrvica se lijepo smjestila
> 
> Mozda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali nije mi jasno ako se 1 primi gdje drugi ode, da li to znaci da treba prokrvariti ili???


Eeeeeee to i mene zanima???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Danas smo se prvi puta fotkali za album!
> 
> Jedan je , iako je dr, svom silom htio naći i drugoga. Ali mi smo zadovoljni i s jednim anđelom.


 
Bravo ženska....odlična vijest!!!

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* super.....bravo za malu mrvicu :Saint: 
*bugaboo* nije ti uopće glupo pitanje, ne znači da treba prokrvariti...jednostavno se mrvica koja se je primila hrani svime što je oko nje, žuto tjelo i slično....a i ono nakon nekog vremena jednostavno nestane...tako je meni objašnjeno...a sad, morti me je neko lagao!!!!

----------


## šniki

> Šniki fala ti za vibrice, baš si srce.....
> 
> Sad mi nije jasno što ja moram odnosno kome se moram javiti kada izvadim betu (naravno veeeeliku)
> 
> Kako to funkcionira????


Samo gore nazoveš i kažeš sestri ili doktoru, ovisi ko ti se javi, sestra vjerojatno i onda ti one kažu bravo, super i tak to i da dođeš na uzv taj i taj dan

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Samo gore nazoveš i kažeš sestri ili doktoru, ovisi ko ti se javi, sestra vjerojatno i onda ti one kažu bravo, super i tak to i da dođeš na uzv taj i taj dan


 
Oni su meni nakon ET-a spominjali neki prvi UZV tek sa 7-8 tjedana...sad mi ništa nije jasno???

----------


## šniki

Ma gle, naruče te na prvi uzv kad ti bude 5tj i na drugi kad ti je 6tj jer tad se srčeko čuje, barem je takva praksa kod njih. tak sam ja......javila im betu u petak i oni mi rekli da dođem u idući pon na uzv da vide da li se vidi gv i žv u maternici, da nebi slučajno bila vanmaternična tr.....
Ma ne zamaraj se, usredotoči pozitivne vibre na sutra , onda buš već dalje sve vidjela :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> hvala bugaboo, ja sam na prvom razgovoru bila 16.02. kod ginice T. ništa nije spominjala za te nalaze. danas ili sutra trebam dobiti m, pa onda već krenuti sa klomifenom od 3 dc. a ništa, idem zvati bolnicu da vidim da li treba., kako bih to već sad onda obavila. puno hvala


draga bebe.2 ja bila prekjučer gore i dr. B mi rekao da moram to P&P OBAVEZNO negdje napraviti,a i papirić koji mi je dao na kojem piše što nam treba je od 25.02.tak da ti dr. nije ni mogla reći kaj trebaš po novom...sredit ćeš to brzo bez brige .. :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala Šniki na objasnjenju :Love: 

Znaci ako vadim betu na SD dovoljno je samo doci do sestara s nalazom naravno ogromne bete i dogovoriti se za 1 UZV, a za to mi ne treba uputnica ako sam dobro shvatila :Confused: 

Iva Mia za veliku betu sutra, nestrpljivo cekamo tvoje lijepe vijesti
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## šniki

Ma ti njima javiš betu, a onda ti one kažu kaj dalje.....mislim da sam ja za oba uzv-a trebala uputnicu.....da, da jesam.......

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Hvala Šniki na objasnjenju
> 
> Znaci ako vadim betu na SD dovoljno je samo doci do sestara s nalazom naravno ogromne bete i dogovoriti se za 1 UZV, a za to mi ne treba uputnica ako sam dobro shvatila
> 
> Iva Mia za veliku betu sutra, nestrpljivo cekamo tvoje lijepe vijesti
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


 
Bugaboo draga kada si ti imala ET....mogle bih nas dvije biti skupa u rodilištu..(ako planiraš roditi na SD).... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...tnx na vibricama, trebati će sutra

----------


## šniki

meni se tak dopada vaš optimizam da vam nemrem to opisati*....BRAVO CURKE!!!!!!!*

----------


## vinalina

> meni se tak dopada vaš optimizam da vam nemrem to opisati*....BRAVO CURKE!!!!!!!*


Jel to možda znači da ti moj pesimizam ide na jetru??? :Undecided:

----------


## šniki

mala ajd vrit!!!!! kaj bi mi išlo na jetricu....uostalom, pa nisi ti nekaj posebno pesimistična bila.....samo ni sama ne vjeruješ kaj ti se događa :Joggler:  ( ne zamerite mi na bojama, malo se igram)

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ne ide drugačije nego samo pozitivno!!!!

----------


## šniki

E baš si me nasamijala s ovim klaunovskim bojama.-.............samo pozitiva

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Tako me opalio nekakv adrenalin...sad bih išla vaditi betu...uzbuđena kao dijete pred ekskurziju

----------


## šniki

E pa draga moja, želim ti da sutra i otputuješ na najljepšu ekskurziju u životu!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo draga kada si ti imala ET....mogle bih nas dvije biti skupa u rodilištu..(ako planiraš roditi na SD).......tnx na vibricama, trebati će sutra


ET je bio 25.02., cini mi se 3 dana nakon tebe,u utorak vadim betu. Nadam se da se vidimo ako ne prije onda u 11. mjesecu u rodilistu :Love:  
Ja svakako namjeravam roditi na SD, ipak sam se i ja tamo rodila :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ET je bio 25.02., cini mi se 3 dana nakon tebe,u utorak vadim betu. Nadam se da se vidimo ako ne prije onda u 11. mjesecu u rodilistu 
> Ja svakako namjeravam roditi na SD, ipak sam se i ja tamo rodila


 

vidiš, vidiš....3 dana razlike...to je tooooooo....držim ti palčeve za veeeeeeeeliku betu

----------


## KIKLA123

cure odoh ja na spavanje,drže ti mi fige za sutrašnju punkciju.........grrrrrrrrrr.. nadam se da nisu pukle. *ines* vidimo se ujutro.. *šniki,lanarica* pusa, hvala na sms podržci...

----------


## vinalina

KIKLA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi odmah sutra novosti...

----------


## bugaboo

Kikla kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## šniki

Napeto je danas.....imamo jednu tetu betu za vaditi i punkciju ( nadam se da bu sve ok) cure ajd malo razveselite staru trudnicu :Klap: 
Sutra bu nam 20 tjedana, ajme majko mila, na polovici smo :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Jim

Ma naravno da će sve biti ok...nakon toliko borbe mora biti sve ok...zaslužila si. No sikiriki  :Wink: ))))))

----------


## vinalina

Jao majko mila šniki, kaj je već tako brzo prošlo?
Jim, vidim da budeš dobila stimulaciju u bolnici, a decapeptil si moraš sama kupiti. Jel budeš Dec dobila kao supresiju ili pomoć poslije ET - a?

----------


## Jim

Vinalina - decapeptyl ću koristiti za tempiranje punkcije, tako je B napisao.

----------


## KIKLA123

evo i mene,bilo je koma da sam mislila da ću odapet,ko nikad do sad..............jednom riječju katastrofa,desni jajnik nešto se nije dao,pa su izvadili 4js brijem sa lijevog,a desni je toliko bolio da sam mislila da cu pop..... al ja stvarno nisam neka mimoza i uvijek sve dobro podnesem,i dalje ja to nekako uz osmijeh sve podnesla što od normabela što od jada i bola,i onda sam se digla i malo srušila,pa ležala tam u sobici....... samo se sad nadam da sad to sve nije uzalud i da će mi se te mrvice oplodit tamo u labu....uglavnom boli me da nemrem ni piškit.....jadne smo mi žene,šta sve moramo podnest,fakat me je složilo danas...pusa svima,i hvala na podržci...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curee evo mene s betom i ništa mi nije jasno....

ovak vam izgleda moj nalaz



Rezultat : 26,5

----------


## Jim

KIKLA123 - slažem se s tobom u potpunosti, koje mi torture i patnje prolazimo u borbi za svog anđela. Naši muževi elegantno daju svoj mali doprinos  :Laughing: i kući, a mi  :Shock: ...
Samo kad se sebe sjetim...milion folikulometrija do sada, kojekakvih pripravaka što kemijskih što iz kućne radinosti  :Aparatic: , pa ciljani, pa aih, pa vanmaternična i operacija... a sada ivf....ali nema veze, nije mi teško podnjeti ni bol ni jad, neka mi rade šta god žele samo da ja dođem do svoje bebice, sve ću to zaboraviti u sekundi.
Tako i ti...bilo je grozno ali prošlo je...sada misli samo na svoje mrvice koje čekaju da se vrate mami u pupu  :Very Happy: .
Držim figeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## bugaboo

> evo i mene,bilo je koma da sam mislila da ću odapet,ko nikad do sad..............jednom riječju katastrofa,desni jajnik nešto se nije dao,pa su izvadili 4js brijem sa lijevog,a desni je toliko bolio da sam mislila da cu pop..... al ja stvarno nisam neka mimoza i uvijek sve dobro podnesem,i dalje ja to nekako uz osmijeh sve podnesla što od normabela što od jada i bola,i onda sam se digla i malo srušila,pa ležala tam u sobici....... samo se sad nadam da sad to sve nije uzalud i da će mi se te mrvice oplodit tamo u labu....uglavnom boli me da nemrem ni piškit.....jadne smo mi žene,šta sve moramo podnest,fakat me je složilo danas...pusa svima,i hvala na podržci...


Ma bit ce sve super, sigurno ce od te 4 js 2 biti u tvojoj busici iduci tjedan. Sad odmaraj da se oporavis od punkcije, da mirna docekas transfer :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Curee evo mene s betom i ništa mi nije jasno....
> 
> ovak vam izgleda moj nalaz
> 
> Rezultat : 26,5


Ja bas i nisam strucnjak za bete, ali cim je preko 5 znaci da je trudnoca koliko sam citala po forumima. Mozda je jos prerano ako je bila kasnija implantacija, ja bih na tvom mjestu ponovila betu u ponedjeljak.

A jesi zvala gore sestre ili dr.?

----------


## šniki

Ej Iva Mia moraš ponoviti betu u ponedjeljak......zovi i pitaj, to ti ja najbolje
KIKLA  odmaraj draga, da sve bude ok...javi kaj dalje.....

----------


## bugaboo

Slucajno sam isla baciti pogled na uputnicu koju mi je mama podigla kod primarnog ginica za vađenje bete, a ono pise da me upucuje na *spec. pregled na ginekologiju* (HALOOOO!) i da se trazi BHCG :Evil or Very Mad:  

Poludila sam, odmah zvala ordinaciju, naravno dr. je krivo ispisao uputnicu i sad moram opet slati mamu da mi ispise ispravnu uputnicu za laboratorij.

----------


## lanarica

joj draga , žao mi je što je bilo tako bolno... al sad držimo fige da se mrvice oplode i da se jedva čekaju smjestiti kod mame  :Love:  pa će sve biti lakše...

pusa svim bockalicama, čekalicama i ostalim "nadalicama" od jedne SD trudnice

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ja bas i nisam strucnjak za bete, ali cim je preko 5 znaci da je trudnoca koliko sam citala po forumima. Mozda je jos prerano ako je bila kasnija implantacija, ja bih na tvom mjestu ponovila betu u ponedjeljak.
> 
> A jesi zvala gore sestre ili dr.?


 
nisam ni ja....jaoooo koja neizvjesnost....poslala sam im nalaz na mail...pa čekam da ni se jave.....sva sam van sebe....želim samo konkretan odgovor....ziher ću ponoviti u ponedjeljak

----------


## vinalina

*KIKLA* žao mi je što te toliko bolilo, ali mi stvarno nije jasno kako oni određuju (po izgledu možda) koja je od nas za aneszeziju lokalnu, opću ili nikakvu. Kaj jednu boli, drugu ne??? Jedna ima pravo na opću, jedna na nikakvu. Po čemu, koji im je kriterij???  
*Iva Mia*, stvarno neznam kaj bi rekla, neke su postigle svoj cilj s tako malenom betom. Mislim da je najbitnije da se ona pravilno dupla. ~~~~~~~~~~~~za takav ishod!

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo, to mora da je nosač veeeelike sreće!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cure moje to je sve ok....jer je kod nas u bolnici malo drugačiji labos...

----------


## Jim

Iva Mia sigurno je trudnoća...držim fige da se pravilno razvija i da u pon.ugledaš ooogroooomnuuuu betu  :Wink:

----------


## Cannisa

Iva Mia evo još malo _vibrica  da se beta pravilno dupla............._

----------


## Jim

Cannisa želim tebi i sebi i svima koji su trenutno u pripremi za ivf da sve bude u redu, da nas prati Božji blagoslov i da ugledamo veeeliiiikuuuuuuuuu betu !

----------


## ines31

*Kikla* nadam se da si došla k sebi i da ti je bolje (ja i Mare te čekali do 9.30 h), ne brini biti će sve ok sad će one lijepo narast u blastice i vratiti se mami na čuvanje narednih 9 mjeseci ! :Love:  :Heart: 

*Iva Mia*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla!!!!

Ja sutra na uzv, rekao dr. u ponedjeljak punkcija, ne znam kako oni određuju kome anestezija ali koliko sam ja shvatila samo treba pitati, ja sam odmah prvi dan pitala i rekao ok, još ću ga sutra podsjetiti!

*Vinalina* za uzv  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što im treba!!!!!

----------


## vinalina

> [B] ne znam kako oni određuju kome anestezija ali koliko sam ja shvatila samo treba pitati, ja sam odmah prvi dan pitala i rekao ok, još ću ga sutra podsjetiti!


Nije draga, ti i ja smo među rijetkim sretnicama, mnoge, mnoge ne dobivaju ništa!!! Jesi ti KIKLA pitala za bilokakvu anesteziju?

----------


## KIKLA123

ženskice drage hvala vam na podržci :Zaljubljen: fakat ste srce.ja nisam tražila anesteziju jer ju fakat ne podnosim,povraćam 2 dana,i nikak da se probudim...a lokalnu ne daju niti neki koktel :Evil or Very Mad:   popila sam norm. i voltaren. al mislila sam da nece biti tako strašno jer nije mi prva.zadnji put kad ih je bilo 11js to mi je bila čista pljuga,nasuprot ovog,koma,al ja si brijem da na desnom jajniku nisu ni bile zrele jer u srijedu su bile tek 16mm,a na lijevom 19mm,kad sam davala štopericu.tako da me taj lijevi nije bolio al desni koma pa su ga pustili na miru..... danas je na punkciji nas  bilo 10 cura,gore je zbilja gužva,samo te cure se ne druže tu,tako da postupaka ima,da cure koje trebaju ići ne brinu.   *ines* draga žao mi je kaj ste čekale,znaš da bi ja pila kavicu uvijek i još s tako dobrim društvom,super ste mi fakat smo ekipa optimista :Very Happy: ...sretno svima pusa..p.s.curke  sa sd ak čitate daj nam se javite tu,pa da čijemo kako je vama prošlo :Klap:

----------


## Bubzi

> Napeto je danas.....imamo jednu tetu betu za vaditi i punkciju ( nadam se da bu sve ok) cure ajd malo razveselite staru trudnicu
> Sutra bu nam 20 tjedana, ajme majko mila, na polovici smo


Živjela ti meni Šniki! Svaka čast. Jao ti brzo i dobro ide.
Pozdrav svim curama i svakako velike bete.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Slucajno sam isla baciti pogled na uputnicu koju mi je mama podigla kod primarnog ginica za vađenje bete, a ono pise da me upucuje na *spec. pregled na ginekologiju* (HALOOOO!) i da se trazi BHCG 
> 
> Poludila sam, odmah zvala ordinaciju, naravno dr. je krivo ispisao uputnicu i sad moram opet slati mamu da mi ispise ispravnu uputnicu za laboratorij.


a sta bi trebalo pisat na uputnici......meni  isto pise   BHCG  a posto ja ne znam  ja sam mislila to je ok.....

upucuje se na laboratorijsku  dijagnostiku trazi se BHCG..tako pise

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Iva Mia evo još malo _vibrica  da se beta pravilno dupla............._



_iva mia   za  betu da se pravilno dupla_ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sivka

Cure moje hvala vam na podršci i svemu, bez vas bi to sve lošije podnesla..  :Yes:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za SVE vas kaj vam treba i velika pusa, ja ću vjerovatno malo sada pauzirati i krenuti kad mi dr B da zeleno svjetlo zbog lijekova i tak... držite se i puno sreće..... :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

> a sta bi trebalo pisat na uputnici......meni isto pise BHCG a posto ja ne znam ja sam mislila to je ok.....
> 
> upucuje se na laboratorijsku dijagnostiku trazi se BHCG..tako pise


Tebi dobro pise laboratorij, meni je napravljena uputnica kao da betu vadim na ginekologiji i to spec. pregled. Dali mi uputnicu kao da idem na pregled kod dr. samo sto pise BHCG. Uglavnom MM isao odmah danas pa sestra ispravila.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ahaaa  ...hvala....vec sam mislila da  i ja trebam sta prepraviti......a laik sam  pa   ne znam :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tihić

Pozdrav svim curama.Nova sam na forumu, al uredno čitam što vi pišete i puno sam od vas saznala i prije nego smo krenuli u postupak. Ja se sad kod kuće odmaram i čekam idući tjedan da vidim kolika će biti beta.Prvi put smo u postupku pa mi je sve još novo :Wink: 

Sretno svima!

----------


## vinalina

tihić, WELCOME!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeliku tetu betu. Ostani s nama, znamo da ti je sad (pogotovo sad) dosadno!
Kakvu si terepiju  imala?

----------


## KIKLA123

*tihić* dobro nam došla...evo ja zvala gore trensfer je u srijedu :Very Happy:  :Klap: ...sad sam si toliko sretna,odmah me manje boli...... :Love:  samo neka se lijepo dijele....  pozdrav svima* ines* :Wink:

----------


## tihić

GONAL F., DECAPEPTYL
sada poslije ET utrogestam3x2, andol c i uzimam folnu kiselinu.

danas mi je 6 dan poslije ET i sve me jače hvata panika. Nemam nikakve pozitivne znakove već neki glupi ojećaj da ću dobit. Jel netko imao takve simptome ,a da je ipak bila trudnoća( osjetljive grudi, blaga bol u donjem dijelu trbuha)

----------


## andreja

*KIKLA123* tako ti je i meni bilo, prva punkcija mi uopce nije bila bolna,ma to je bio mačji kašalj a 19 js. druga punk.je bila straaašno bolna,mada sam ja to sve hrabro podnijela,cak mi je i dr.T rekla da koja sam ja hrabrica,a na hodniku umalo da se nisam skljokala od bola. do kuće 1,5 vožnje ludilo!!! lijevi jajnik bolio 7 dana ko lud,al nema veze sve sam zaboravila jer sam vec u 21tj trudnoće i mislim da se sve isplatilo! nadam se da će i tebi ovaj postupak biti dobitan,to ti od srca želim! A svima vama koje ste u postupcima ili čekate na njih želim dobitne postupke i što prije ostale trbušaste!! :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*tihić* dobro nam došla i što prije ostala lepa, trbušasta i debela kak treba!!!!! :Very Happy: 
*KIKLA123* melem za moje uši, odlično, samo neka se lepo dijele i sve bu mljac.....jedva čekam :Zaljubljen: 
*andreja* kak si mi ti, jel i dalje curica ili su se opet predomislili!!!!! Ja si sve mislim, tak je meni cura za sad, a na kraju bu frajer mali!!! :Saint: 
Pusu šaljem* lanarici* kojoj je danas 20tjedana kao i meni...... :Heart: 
*ines31* malo sam se pogubila, u kojoj si ti fazi???

----------


## KIKLA123

> *KIKLA123* tako ti je i meni bilo, prva punkcija mi uopce nije bila bolna,ma to je bio mačji kašalj a 19 js. druga punk.je bila straaašno bolna,mada sam ja to sve hrabro podnijela,cak mi je i dr.T rekla da koja sam ja hrabrica,a na hodniku umalo da se nisam skljokala od bola. do kuće 1,5 vožnje ludilo!!! lijevi jajnik bolio 7 dana ko lud,al nema veze sve sam zaboravila jer sam vec u 21tj trudnoće i mislim da se sve isplatilo! nadam se da će i tebi ovaj postupak biti dobitan,to ti od srca želim! A svima vama koje ste u postupcima ili čekate na njih želim dobitne postupke i što prije ostale trbušaste!!


 *andreja* hvala ti draga,nadam se da ću tvojim stopama.p.s. termin poroda ti je na moju godišnjicu braka,to ti je super sretan datum.    *šniki* pa kako je to brzo prošlo,a kao juče da smo skupa bile tam u hodniku na transferu,naravno pusa i tebi i našoj* lanarici...*

----------


## andreja

*šniki* hvala na pitanju,dobro sam.za sad je još uvijek curka,čekam uzv 16.3.pa ću onda valjda sa sigurnošću znati.a i ja si sve nekak mislim da je ipak pišonja.,a l što bude bude samo da bu sve ok! *KIKLA* pa ak je to tvoja god.braka nadam se da bum onda rodila baš na termin,pa da skupa proslavimo!

----------


## šniki

Joj *andreja* mi ti se sve nadamo da bum i ja na taj datum rodila, naime mom bratu i sestri od mm je rođendan na taj dan.......pa eto, bilo bi fora.....a sad mi je i miliji kad znam da je KIKLICA vezana za taj datum!!!!! A meni je termin 24.07 pa ko zna, nisam tako niti daleko, kaj ne!!!!

----------


## vinalina

KIKLA bravo za mrve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan ET. 

Uh kaj bude lavica i lavića, pravih boraca, koji budu znali kako nešto postići i izboriti se u životu. (svekrva mi lav :Predaja: )

----------


## andreja

*Šniki* pa to ti je sve isto,2 dana sim-tam. ma mi bumo sigurno rodile na isti dan!!! :Preskace uze:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ja sam napravila test iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ii


pokazao mi je + :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

*Iva Mia 2009* čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIKLA123

joj kak je tu danas veselo :Joggler:  *andreja i šniki* meni je  sretan taj datum imam zbilja divno biće pokraj sebe.. *vinalina* o slažem se lavići pravi fajteri.al mm je 21.07 i on je pravi dobri račić,tako ako poranite i to je vrlo dobro...* iva mia* čestitam :Klap: ! svaka od nas je dugo čekala taj plusić ili čeka još,znam da si presretna i uživaj :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia čestitam os srca!Bravo za tebe!!!!!!Joj koje dobre vijesti .......... :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

curke ove vražje menge nema već 11 dana i luda sam opet od nje....
sad kad treba doći da krenem sad šteka...
šniki draga ti trebaš rodit taman na ročkas MM i ja se nadam da ćeš dobiti malu lavicu... :Saint: 
Kikla123 nek tvoje mrve rasture lab preko vikenda... :Klap: 
tihić dobro nam došla još prije ošla na trudnički pdf.. :Smile: 
iva mia za lijepu pravilno duplajuću betu u ponedjeljak.. :Very Happy: 
svima...svima...svima pusa... :Heart:

----------


## ines31

*Kikla* ja rekla da će biti blastice vidiš super :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
*Iva Mia* za test :Very Happy: !

Evo meni za utorak zakazana punkcija, i danas sam  razgovarala s dr.B vezano za anesteziju, znam da se ponavljam ali rekao da se anestezija može dobiti bez problema, osim jedino vikendom zato jer tad nemaju anesteziologa, tako curke ako tko želi neka slobodno pita doktora!
Da li je vama dr. u postupku govorio koliko imate folikula, meni sam reko sve ok do 17 mm i da ih ima, ali ne koliko!!!??? Da, danas još 3 gonala i sutra štoperica!!
Drage naše trudnice pozdrav :Love: !!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Iva Mia č e s t i t a m !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja prijavljujem da naš prvi AIH nije uspio, vještica je stigla jučer! Pauziramo mjesec dana, a onda ponovo!

----------


## kiara79

modesty ,draga žao mi je... :Love:  bit će idući put  :Saint: .koja vam je dijagnoza...negdje sam propustila... :Embarassed:

----------


## vinalina

modesty, :Love: !

Zake pauza???

----------


## Jelena

ines31, ne govore uvijek koliko ima folikula. Pogotovo sad više nema smisla ako imaš dosta. 3 stanice ćeš uvijek dobiti, a višak se ionako baca.

----------


## tihić

Meni isto nisu nijednom rekli koliko folikula imam.

Iva Mia čestitam os srca!!

Modesty moraš biti hrabra !

----------


## modesty4

kiara sa mnom je sve ok, a spermiogram nam je malo lošiji što se tiče brzine plivača i to ti je to!
Vinalina možda mi je sestra dala krivu informaciju, ali obzirom da sam bila na klomifenima rekla mi je da pauziram 1 ciklus pa tek onda ponovo!?

----------


## ines31

Hej curke jedno pitanjce, kako ja imam punkciju u utorak onda bi trebala (ako budu naravno blastice, što se nadam) imati transfer u nedjelju jel znate jel rade oni gore nedjeljom transfere!

----------


## vinalina

DA naravno!

----------


## ines31

Hvala Vinalina! Šta bi ja bez vas!? :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*iva mia   sretnice  nasa,iz prvog  IVF  pa  BINGO!!

 


*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee moje hvala Vam...ne bih postupak bio tak lagan da nije bilo Vas....hvala na čestitkama...


NAPOKON SAM POTPUNO SRETNA!!!

----------


## šniki

Iva MIa baš mi je drago kaj si tako sretna i djeliš to s nama........javi nam sutra betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude velika do neba!!!!

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro vam želim svima i naravno SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA!!!!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*bugaboo* ja sam na odbrojavanju pročitala, na listi da ti je beta danas........pa ženo draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, danas ili sutra,ma nije bitno...............moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~poslati i za frendicu koja danas vati betu, čita nas, ali nikak da se logira ( pajcekica jedna) :Zaljubljen: 
*IvaMia*~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu

----------


## vinalina

Fala, također!!!
bugaboo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu
Iva Mia~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ta  kođer!
šniki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~za uzv!!!

----------


## tihić

SRETAN DAN ŽENA !
Držite mi fige za sutrašnju betu ako danas ne procurim( imam srtašan osjećaj da hoću)
bugaboo sretno danas

----------


## ines31

*Iva mia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku tetu betu
*Bugaboo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ također!

*Sretan 8 mart!!!!*

----------


## bugaboo

Cure sutra mi je 12 dpt pa cu sutra vaditi betu, htjela sam raditi danas test, ali me MM odgovorio. Javim vam sutra cim saznam, hvala na vibricama :Love:

----------


## kandela

Drage moje želim Vam Sretan dan Žena!
Ja idem opet na AIH tek u 5 mjesecu jer sam prije 10 dana operirala polip na maternici. Sad doma odmaram. 
Nadam se da će slijedeći biti dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## ines31

*Tihić za sutrašnju veliku tetu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee u dogovoru s dr. vadim betu sutra ujutro...da budemo ziher sigurni....sretan Vam dan žene oliti 8.mart  :Smile:

----------


## tihić

Sada sam bila kod doktorice i rekla mi je da ću krv vadit tek u petak,a ne sutra. Užas još čekanja!!!!!

----------


## ines31

> Sada sam bila kod doktorice i rekla mi je da ću krv vadit tek u petak,a ne sutra. Užas još čekanja!!!!!


Pa koji ti je dan transfera u petak? Jel bio transfer 3 ili 5 dan od punkcije?

----------


## bugaboo

Meni rekla da vadim betu 12 dana nakon transfera zametaka koji su vraceni 3. dan. :Cekam:

----------


## tihić

U petak mi je 12. dan, al ja sam računala po otpunom pismu na njemu piše 10. dan.
Ma možda je i bolje još malo pričekat.

----------


## bugaboo

Curke koje ste u labu na SD vadile betu, kad je obicno gotov nalaz? Da znam da li da sjednem na kavu 2 sata i pricekam ili da odem doma nakon vampira.

----------


## šniki

Mislim oko 13h....ali sve ovisi o gužvi, nekada zna biti i ranije......
E da ja bila na uzv- mala je super, sad nema greške vidjela sam i ja pipu.......curka je definitivno!!! :Zaljubljen:  stalno se koprca i okreće, nemirna je,ali nam nije dala ličeko da ga vidimo, zagnjurila glavu u posteljicu i ne mrda....sramežljiva mamina culka!!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

*bugaboo* ujutro do devet ti primaju uputnice,a poslije 13 ti je gotov nalaz tako da to bi bila duuuuuga kava... želim ti veeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu :Saint:   svima drugima isto neka bude velika. *ines draga* za sutra da što bezbolnije prođe :Love: ... i još vibrica za našu *mare* koja nije tu al danas imala punkciju 3js,da joj ove tri donesu sreću jer 17 godina ju čeka.....  i  :Zaljubljen: za naše trudnice...

----------


## KIKLA123

*šniki*  me pretekla... jao draga obožavam ovo čitati ovako sa uvz,dobre vijesti... naravno da je divna curica kad ima divne roditelje...  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## vinalina

šniki, ma predivno! Pa da logično je da je cura, one su jači borci od muškića. Izborila se ona za svoje mjesto pod suncem!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KIKLA123

> šniki, ma predivno! Pa da logično je da je cura, one su jači borci od muškića. Izborila se ona za svoje mjesto pod suncem!!!


  :Yes: potpisujem

----------


## andreja

*šniki* super,znači ipak je pišurlina! Ocito su sve bebice sa SD nemirne i vragolaste,jer i moja se non-stop okretala i bila živahna. nek su one nama samo žive i zdrave i nek :Bouncing:  koliko ih je volja!  :Preskace uze:  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

evo danas mi konačno stigla vještica... :Very Happy: ne mogu vjerovati da joj se toliko veselim :Very Happy: ...e pa i meni je dr.B rekao AIH svaki drugi mjesec... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

šniki :Zaljubljen:  za malu princezu...

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* konačno!!!! I kaj sad, sad buš na klomifenima pa na AIH.....?
Evo mala me lupa, mislim da vas pozdravlja!!!!

----------


## kiara79

YEEEEESSS...Klomići od srijede...

----------


## bugaboo

Šniki samo nek mala partija u busici, znaci da joj je lijepo. Mozda se drugi put okrene da vidite liceko :Bouncing:

----------


## ines31

*šniki* prekrasno curka :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
*kiara79*  ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak
*kikla123* hvala draga!!!!

----------


## šniki

Ajd da malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje akcije, jer kako vidim ima ih: dakle* ines31* neka ti dadu koktelčić, malo te omame i uspješno povade sva dobra jajca :Klap: 
*bugaboo, IvaMIa,tihić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za sutrašnje velike bete, od kojih će vam se zavrtjeti u glavi :Klap: 
*kandela* draga, pitala sam se kaj je s tobom......odmaraj i što prije se oporavi i onda u 5mj u akciju :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ja ću se malo švercat i potpisat šniki... :Grin: ..ajmo curke go,go,go....
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tihić

i ja navijam za cure sretno sutra, a ja ću čekat do petka

----------


## Bubzi

> Mislim oko 13h....ali sve ovisi o gužvi, nekada zna biti i ranije......
> E da ja bila na uzv- mala je super, sad nema greške vidjela sam i ja pipu.......curka je definitivno!!! stalno se koprca i okreće, nemirna je,ali nam nije dala ličeko da ga vidimo, zagnjurila glavu u posteljicu i ne mrda....sramežljiva mamina culka!!!!


 :Klap:  Divno Šniki. Živjela tvoja mala žena!!! :Heart:

----------


## Jim

*Iva Mia* - čeeeeestiiiiiiiitkeeeeeeeeeee do nebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!
*Kiara79* - samo hrabro, glavu gore i misli pozitivno, želim ti da ti ovaj aih bude dobitni !
*tihić* - čekanje je ono najgore od svega (barem meni)... držim fige da se mrvica primila  :Wink:

----------


## snjeguljicaa

Drage forumašice, pozdrav!
Nova sam ovdje, iako sam često s vama čitajući što pišete o svojim nadanjima, emocijama, strahovima, iščekivanju.. Šaljem vam pozitivnu vibru i podršku..Ja se još uvijek emocionalno oporavljam od vanmaternične trudnoće krajem prošle godine, i nadam se novom postupku kroz neko vrijeme. I uživam u našem malom zlatu koje uskoro slavi drugi rođendan..
Puse svima

----------


## KIKLA123

Bokić ženskice. danas imamo svašta bete,punkcije....uh baš zanimljiv dan....  za sve koje čekaju betu :Saint:  da im bude velikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ko kuća kak moj nećak veli... *ines* za uspiješnu punkciju.   *snjeguljica* sa dva a,dobro nam došla i još prije ostala trudna.   moj transfer je sutra ja sam tako nervozna za pop... prije nisam bila tak,sve sam počistila,generalka niš nije pomoglo da se smirim-... katastrofa a inače nisam tak,al danas me fakat primilo...... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  vrapče mi je usput do bolnice....pa mogu svratit :Grin:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* draga moja, naravno da si sva nemirna i živčana, pa sutra ideš po svoje bebice :Very Happy: pa kaj, dopusti si malo treme, velika je to stvar :Heart: 
Ajmo te bete na pregled.....di ste nam culice....*bugaboo*, *Iva Mia* :Cekam: 
*snjeguljicaa* baš lijepo da si nam se pridružila, odmaraj i pripremaj se za neke nove akcije....pusa malom zlatu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ines31

Evo drage moje mene s punkcije, dobila opću, tak da sam super, ništa osjetila dobili 7 jajnih stanica! Sad samo da se fino oplode!!!
Za velike bete danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

ines31 super za tvoja jaja...i za bezbolnu punkciju... :Very Happy: 
snjeguljicaa dobro nam došla.. :Saint: 
ajmo curke sa tim velikim betama na vidjelo... :Klap: 
već sam nestrpljiva,od jutra čekam... :Heart:

----------


## lanarica

KIKLA123 - bit će sve super kad ti sutra vrate bebice...samo smireno....
curke sa betama - nestrpljive smo (ja i moja SD curica u stomaku)... držim fige da napunimo onaj pano sa bebicama....
Pusa svima

----------


## bugaboo

Cure nista od moje bebice za sada, beta je 2.39 :Crying or Very sad: 

Za 2 tjedna sam gore na dogovoru za iduci postupak...

Iva Mia nadam se da si ti danas imala vise srece :Love:

----------


## tihić

bugaboo jako mi je žao. Znam da su sad riječi utjehe bezvrijedne, ali znaj da nisi sama:

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo draga...žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## šniki

*bugaboo* e baš mi je žao, drž se draga :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeeeeeee moja beta je danas 275,5...znači definitvno se zaljepilo....jooooj tako sam sretna.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


*Bugaboo* draga tako mi je žao....baš razmišljam kako ću napisati svoju sretnu vijest, a vidim kod tebe -, a baš mi je žao al ne daj se pokolebati idemo dalje...glavu gore

----------


## šniki

*Iva Mia* to je onda definitivno to :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: jako sam sretna zbog tebe :Heart:

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia čestitam! Ma suuuupeeer

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kandela

Iva Mia fenomenalno.....

----------


## lanarica

Iva Mia --jako mi je drago a bugaboo - vjerujem i vibram da ćeš idući put i ti slaviti!!!!!! žao mi je al glavu gore....

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo žao mi je, a baš sam nekak mislila da ti bude uspjelo, sve je bilo super. Hebemu miša.

Iva Mia tttttttoooooooooooooooooo cccccccuuuuuuuurrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## tihić

Cure moje pošto sam ja jako nestrpljiva u iščekivanju bete napravila sam kućni test(možda sam glupost napravila):Negativan je, a taki sam imala i osjećaj! Možda je samo prerano,al sumnjam.

----------


## ines31

Iva Mia čestitam, super beta!
Bugaboo žao mi je, slijedeći mora biti dobitni!
Tihić ne zamaraj se testovima beta je glavna!
Kikla123 za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~da se lijepo smjeste kod mame narednih 9 mjeseci!!!!! Pusa

----------


## andreja

*tihić* kolko vidim tebi je ak se ne varam danas tek 9 od ET. mislim da je to ipak prerano za testić,pokušaj ponoviti za 2 dana,ili bolje pričekaj betu. bit će sve ok! *Iva Mia* ma dobro došla u klub,čestitam!!! svima ostalima trudničke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## šniki

*tihić* rano jei , nemoj to raditi, samo se bediraš i opterećuješ, čekaj ti betu i njoj vijeruj.......

----------


## šniki

Curke drage, jel zna netko kad će ovi na SD početi zamrzavati stanice i da li će uopće.......mislim sad bi to svi morali raditi, pa kad zakon to dopušta, (blago nama) samo očito zakon neda pare za aparat....ajd ak nije problam da netko pita sutra..*..KIKLA123* možda ti da pitaš, onak kad ti transfer radi, ha, kaj veliš....mene to tako zanima ( ak se sjetiš)......

----------


## tihić

Moja prijateljica je na specijalizaciji na SD i ona mi je rekla da će počet zamrzavat,a koliko sam čitala u novinama trebali su od 1.2.(mislim da nisu jer sam ja imala 10 js i nisu mi rekli da će ih zamrznut)a punkcija mi je bila 25.2.
Može li mi netko reć koliko vremena treba proć da se ponovno ide u postupak( bar prirodni nakon stim.)
A znam šniki da je rano,al nisam si mogla pomoć.Možda se u petak razveselim

----------


## šniki

*tihić* ma znam kak ti je.....ja sam isto delala test, ja sam jedna od od onih luđih, nestrpljivih, isto 9dpt.....a kaj su tebi vratili? blastice ili?????

----------


## tihić

i jel ti pokazao točno. Znaš sad sam puno mirnija.u petak se samo mogu razveselit pozitivnoj beti.na otpusnom pismu piše jedna blastocista i jedna cc. doktor je bio zadovoljan.meni ti je danas 8 dan pt ne računajući transfer.nama je ovo prvi put tako da i nisam očekivala čudo :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje hvala vam na čestitkama....veselju stvarno nema kraja...cijeli dan se samo smješkam...sama sam sebi smiješna... :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


Svima, al baš svima želim ovak brzi put do trudnoće kao što sam imala ja...nisam ni sanjala da će to tak brzo doći....



Šaljemo vam puse ja i moje dvije mrvice i navijamo za što više SD trudnoća!!! :Love:

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia uživaj i veseli se !!!!1 Kažu ako mama bude sretna i bebe će

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia...BRAVVVVOOOOOOOO :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ČESTITAM!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Iva Mia čestitam, super beta!
> Bugaboo žao mi je, slijedeći mora biti dobitni!
> Tihić ne zamaraj se testovima beta je glavna!
> Kikla123 za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~da se lijepo smjeste kod mame narednih 9 mjeseci!!!!! Pusa


x
iva mia   :Very Happy: 
bugaboo   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_kiara  ...bas   super  da  kreces  ponovo   sretno
_

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Hvala curke na čestitkama!!!! *Držim palčeve za sve vas koji još niste a želite biti trbušaste*  :Smile: 


SAMO POZITIVNO!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

*bgaboo* znam kako ti je :Love: ,to sam prošla,kao i mnoge nažalost cure ovdje,al ja si sama velim nemože ona biti toliko puta negativna koliko ja puta mogu otić :Laughing:  *tihić* čekaj betu i nadam se da je test fulo(đubre pokvareno),a za prirodnjak mislim da možeš odmah ciklus ovaj ili sljedeći traži d. da bi htjela prirodnjak ako ti ne ponudi...  *iva mia* čestitam draga,i nadam se da ćeš nas zarazit svojim optimizmom i trudnoćom....  *šniki* za zamrzavanje sam čula gore prošli tjedan da bi trebali već sad počet zamrzavat,al nisam sigurna jer san slušala kako teta u labu priča jednoj djevojci,pa ako se sjetim pitam sutra...* ines ljube* za tvoje mrve u labu da se dobrano stisnu :Dancing Fever: ...  svima :Kiss:    a ja sutra idem po mrve i jedva čekam :Sing:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* supeeveeeeeer i neka se tvoje mrvice sutra već lijepo smjeste u malom hotelčiću..... :Love: 
*ines31* nek poludi cijeli lab i nek naprave tulum i lom
*tihić* ja sam radila taj test 9dpt i to popodne i pojavila se je nekakva blijeda crta, u.....sam se od straha i onda ponovila iduće jutro i bila je opet crta....ali ja svejedno nisam vjerovala....ali bilo mi je lakše, pa mislila sam si neka je i lažna ali me je nekako smirila.....očekivala sam minus...i onda beta 11dpt več 232....očito jemeni bila implatacija jako rano, vjerojatno prvi-drugi dan.....to kaj je tebi test negativan ništa ne znači, rano si ga napravila,ali ponavljam, totalno te kužim.......samo mirno....i sad čekaj petak....ima šanse :Zaljubljen: 
*Iva Mia* stvarno si sretnica, da bar bude više takvih..... :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureeeeeee ja sam sad primjetila neki lagano smeđkasti iscjedak...jel to normalno....mene leđa bolkaju...onak lagano????

----------


## šniki

Ja sam to tako imala lagani iscjedak na početku.....miruj što više i popij normabel, naravno ako si se uzrujala, ja znam da ja jesam.....i hitnu sam zvala, rekli su mi da je to normalno sve dok nije jaka krv, da je maternica sad više prokrvljenai da te sitna kapilare hoće popucati.....ti pripazi, miruj, nemoj ništa delati.....ako kaj bude, na hitnu idi ili ih zovi.....a leđa,pripremi se da će te rasturati cijelo vrijeme, buš vidjela kasnije, ja evo vidim zvjezde koliko me bole....ali sve su to dražesne čari trudnoće :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ja sam to tako imala lagani iscjedak na početku.....miruj što više i popij normabel, naravno ako si se uzrujala, ja znam da ja jesam.....i hitnu sam zvala, rekli su mi da je to normalno sve dok nije jaka krv, da je maternica sad više prokrvljenai da te sitna kapilare hoće popucati.....ti pripazi, miruj, nemoj ništa delati.....ako kaj bude, na hitnu idi ili ih zovi.....a leđa,pripremi se da će te rasturati cijelo vrijeme, buš vidjela kasnije, ja evo vidim zvjezde koliko me bole....ali sve su to dražesne čari trudnoće


Malo sam se uplašila...hvala ti draga na brzom odgovoru....hodam kao bakica koliko me leđa ubijaju....ja sam si to prevela ako me nešto bolka...znači vjerovatno se nešto događa...


Draga Šniki mašemo ti nadam se nas troje....e da, da u utorak moram na UZV...pa da  vidimo što se zapravo događa

----------


## snjeguljicaa

Bugaboo, žao mi je što je tako ispalo..drži se, znam da ti nije lako..
Iva Mia, čestitam na krasnoj beti!! A što se tiče tog iscjetka, samo odmaraj, a možeš i doktora sutra nazvati, pa ćeš vidjeti što on kaže..
Kikla 123 držim fige sretnice za sutra!
Ines 31, sad je u labosu party, pričekaj još koji dan a onda će mrva ili mrvice u bušicu..fino..

----------


## ines31

Evo ja zvala lab i kažu sve u redu, ali transfer u petak, pa ne mogu vjerovat, zašto u petak? Pitala sam ih zašto se ne ide na blastice ak je sve ok i sam sa čula sa strane biloga ili ne znam koga kak se dere da šta ima ona meni objašnjavat, ne kužim pa dobili smo 7 stanica ak je sve u redu zašto se ne ide na blastice! Daj cure pomagajte jel znate o čem se radi?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ines a kad si imala punkciju???

----------


## šniki

*ines31* srećo draga, pa ovo ti je isto super, idu na morule, to ti je kad ti taj 4 dan vraćaju.....ma ne brigaj, moraš njima vjerovati.....nema ti veze, sve ima svoj postotak uspješnosti....moje dvije frendice ostale trudne baš s tim morulama.....samo se smiri i uživaj, sve je to super... :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

sad sam vidjela....u utorak je bila punkcija....pa nemam pojma draga ja sam srijedom imala punkciju al mi je transfer bio u ponedjeljak....a taj ponedjeljak kad sam ja bila...bile su neke ccure koje su petkom imale punkcije a vraćali su im isti dan kao i meni.....stvarno mi nije jasno zašto nekima vraćaju prije a nekima kasnije...pa nazovi gore seste i pitaj moraju ti objasniti

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ali draga ines to ti nije razlog za nervozu i gubljenje nade u krajnji pozitvni rezultat a to je da se pridružiš meni i šniki...jeeeeel takoooo šniki!?

----------


## ines31

Ma kak da nazovem kad je ova kao luda se u labu derala kao šta ona meni ima obješnjavat, a nemam pojma , ja sam imala prirodne IVf i došla bi do trećeg dana uvijek sve ok, pa sam se sad ponadala da idemo na blastice, jer ipak 7 stanica pa da nisu išli na blastice malo mi je čudno, da mi bar netko kaže da nešto nije u redu rekla bi nema frke al ovako sve je ok al dodjite treći dan baš mi ne sjeda. sad sam se bezveze razočarala!!!!

----------


## šniki

Sve ovisi kako se razvija oplođena stanica, neke se bolje razvijaju u tim umjetnim uvjetima ( kao morule i blastice) a neke ako se slabije razvijaju vraćaju 2 ili 3 dan jer će se one bolje razvijati u prirodnim uvjetima, dakle u maternici.....kažu da morule i blastice imaju veću šansu, ali i same znate da to ne mora biti tako, odnosno da do trudnoće dolazi i kad su ranije vraćeni zametci....dakle, bez brige, sve ima svoje zašto i zato.....
A moram priznati da nije u redu kaj oni nemaju baš živaca objasniti, mislim znam da nemaju vremena, ali ipak, to oduzima par sekundi.......
Nadam se da sam pomogla i pojasnila onako kako ja to kužim

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia nemoj se razočarat unaprijed. Mnogim curama vrate blastice pa ne uspije. Tu nema pravila. Sada budi sretna da su se oplodile i pripremi se za svoje bebice

----------


## tihić

ova poruka je trebala glasit na INES

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

[QUOTE=ines31;1566702]Ma kak da nazovem kad je ova kao luda se u labu derala kao šta ona meni ima obješnjavat, a nemam pojma , ja sam imala prirodne IVf i došla bi do trećeg dana uvijek sve ok, pa sam se sad ponadala da idemo na blastice, jer ipak 7 stanica pa da nisu išli na blastice malo mi je čudno, da mi bar netko kaže da nešto nije u redu rekla bi nema frke al ovako sve je ok al dodjite treći dan baš mi ne sjeda. sad sam se bezveze razočarala!!!![/QUO

Nemoj tako razmišljati...ne vrijedi vjeruj mi....trebaš biti pozitivna u svakom koraku....vidi mene ženo iz prvog pokušaja i sa minimalnim strahom i nervozom (a inače sam paničar) došla do velike bete

Nazovi gore sestru J. i pitaj što, zašto i kako

----------


## šniki

*ines31* to ti je 4 dan.....brojiš i utorak i petak.....ljubice, ali nemaš razloga biti razočarana, a i ti znaš da po novome zakonu od tih 7 oni su smjeli oploditi samo 3, dakle odabrati samo 3 za koje smatraju da su najbolje, tako da to kaj si ih dobila 7 ne igra nikakvu ulogu......( to je to sr... od zakona)...dakle oplodili su ih 3 i danas su vidjeli kako se razvijaju.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

???

----------


## šniki

Iva MIa kaj ti ni jasno...

----------


## ines31

Hvala curke, a znam ja da nije ni bitno koliko je ustvari stanica, bitno je da se primi, ali šta ćete nekako sam imala više vjere s blasticama, no dobro probat ću se malo iskulirat pa kak bude, sad bar da budu ok u petak!!
Hvala još jednom!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva MIa kaj ti ni jasno...


 
Ma šniki sve mi je jasno....stvarno sam trudna, ponekad se uhvatim kako neke stvari krivo povežem...nisam skužila poruku od tihić....sad sam malo bolje pokontala i shvatila...ludaaaaaaaa od sreće

----------


## šniki

A kužim.....pa da, zbunilo te je kaj tebe pita...... :Heart: 
*ines31* sve bu v redu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

Curkice evo imate ovdje zanimljivih stvari za pročitati i ispuniti, pa ako niste, ajte-dajte.....http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/504...aoplodnja.info

----------


## KIKLA123

evo i mene transfer prošo brzo i bezbolno :Very Happy: vratili mi sve tri :Shock: ,jer moraju po novom zakonu,dr b. je reko da će se primit 2,imam b.c i c.c,pa šta to znači pobogu?  *ines* ne brini svejedno i ja sam imala drugi dan 8stanični zadnji put pa mi nisu išli na blastice,,tako da,a koliko se sjećam i lanarica je ostala trudna 4 dan,jel tak *šniki*?  ne brini pozitivno i bebać bu tu....  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

Tak je Cikla456 ( tak te lanarica i ja zovemo od milja)......na nju sam i mislila pod jednu od te dvije......znači deca su doma, super....e sad uživancija....

----------


## Aurora*

> *ines31* to ti je 4 dan.....brojiš i utorak i petak.....ljubice, ali nemaš razloga biti razočarana, a i ti znaš da po novome zakonu od tih 7 oni su smjeli oploditi samo 3, dakle odabrati samo 3 za koje smatraju da su najbolje, tako da to kaj si ih dobila 7 ne igra nikakvu ulogu......( to je to sr... od zakona)...dakle oplodili su ih 3 i danas su vidjeli kako se razvijaju.....


Moram ispraviti *sniki*. Ako je punkcija bila u utorak, a transfer je u petak, onda se ne radi o transferu 4. dan, nego je to transfer 3. dan. Dan punkcije je nulti dan. 3. dan su embriji  6 ili 8 stanicni, to obicno jos nisu morule. 

A slazem se u potpunosti da je katastrofalno to sto zakon dozvoljava oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice. U ovom konkretnom slucaju to znaci da su 4 jajne stanice bacene, bez garancije da su od njih 7 izabrali upravo one 3 koje imaju najveci potencijal za ostvarivanje trudnoce. 

Takodjer, u potpunosti razumijem ogorcenost *ines31* nad time sto uprkos lijepom broju pridobivenih jajnih stanica nece imati sansu za transfer blastocista. Ja bih tome nadodala jos i cinjenicu da se sada u svim Hrvatskim klinikama radi iskljucivo ICSI, jer je IVF previse rizican u smislu da se od dozvoljene 3 jajne stanice ne oplodi ni jedna, cak i ako je spermiogram odlican. I zakljucila da je svakome kome to godine ili, jos bolje, financije dopustaju bolje malo pricekati u nadi da ce se Zakon mozda ipak uskoro promijeniti, odnosno ici u inozemstvo na potpomognutu oplodnju gdje postoje realne sanse za ostvarenje trudnoce, za razliku od ovih sto imamo u Hrvatskoj.

Ja cu uskoro napuniti 37 godina, ali cu ipak radije pauzirati jednu dragocjenu reproduktivnu godinu svoga zivota cekajuci na postupak u Mariboru, nego dozvoliti da mi bacaju moje jos dragocjenije jajne stanice ili pak prolaziti kroz torturu pravnog i psiholoskog "savjetovanja", drugog misljenja ili blage stimulacije koja mi ne daje realne sanse za uspijeh.

----------


## šniki

*Aurora* hvala na ispravku, bome imaš ti pravo.....ja sam po sebi računala pa sam se malo zaračunala.....( isprike nadam se uvažavate, ipak sam hormonius)....i nadalje, razumijem što se* ines31* uzrujala i što je to sve muči.....( ja ne znam što bi da nisam u stanju u kojem sad jesam, i bez obzira na to, sve me ovo jako muči, pogađa i željela bi biti drugima od neke koristi, istina, nisam baš s krivim inf., ali lapsus biješe.....) :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lanarica

> Cureeeeeee ja sam sad primjetila neki lagano smeđkasti iscjedak...jel to normalno....mene leđa bolkaju...onak lagano????


Imala sam to i ja... rekli su mi da smeđe - 99% znači neka stara krv koju maternica odbacuje a često se javi zbog transfera - funkcionalno najčešće ne znači ništa ... prati da li je to akutno krvarenje odnosno da li je pojačava i da li mijenja boju ...naravno i nazovi dr-a ako se to desi....

----------


## Aurora*

Svoj podugacak post sada moram nadopuniti jos i primjedbom vezanom uz prisilu transfera 3 embrija i to peti dan, znaci blastocista. Nebulozan Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji nas uz svu prije nabrojanu torturu te bitno umanjene sanse za uspjehom na kraju tjera jos i na to da sami na sebe preuzmemo rizik od moguce trudnoce sa trojkama. 

Potpomognuta oplodnja u Hrvatskoj je postala hazard u kojeg se laka srca mogu upustiti samo neinformirani.

----------


## šniki

*Aurora* istina od a do ž

----------


## lanarica

> evo i mene transfer prošo brzo i bezbolnovratili mi sve tri,jer moraju po novom zakonu,dr b. je reko da će se primit 2,imam b.c i c.c,pa šta to znači pobogu?  *ines* ne brini svejedno i ja sam imala drugi dan 8stanični zadnji put pa mi nisu išli na blastice,,tako da,a koliko se sjećam i lanarica je ostala trudna 4 dan,jel tak *šniki*?  ne brini pozitivno i bebać bu tu....


Kikla u pravu si, ja sam imala osmostanične i ostala trudna 4 dan.. Joj jedva te čekam vidjeti trbušastu; barem s dvije bebulje slatke....ako ne i 3...

----------


## ines31

*Kikla* draga suuupppeeeerrrr, pa netko će morat kupovat dupla kolica! :Very Happy: 

*Aurora* hvala, svjesna sam ja rizika i ovog  lošeg zakona, ja sam najviše razočarana ljudima kojima je teško objasniti bar u dvije rečenice zašto, tj. pa zar ja nemam pravo da znam šta je s mojim stanicama i šta se dešava s njima , pa bar bi ti ljudi tj. zdravstveni radnici koji su dio ove priče i koji su itekako svjesni kako je loš zakon morali imati bar trunku osjećanja prema nama koji to prolazimo. 
No očigledno je nažalost da nemaju!
Ovakve mene stvari izbacuju iz takta i ljute.........

----------


## Aurora*

Svima onima koji na trudnocu sa trojkama gledaju prvenstveno kao na jednu romanticnu ideju, a koji nisu svjesni rizika kojeg takva trudnoca nosi preporucujem da procitaju iskustvo forumasice osijek.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Aurora meni je jako žao te cure iz osijeka...nedaj bože nikome takvo iskustvo...al definitivno nije lijepo čitati takve priče...

----------


## vinalina

Aurora, mislim da je preveliki strah unijet s tvoje strane. 
Oprosti, ali mi koje idemo na sd ili bilo gdje u rh na postupak, nismo glupe i neinformirane, ali jednostavno nemamo druge mogućnosti. I ja bi najradije išla u Prag, ne u Maribor, ali mi nažalost moje financije ne dopuštaju, a znam da nisam jedina na ovom forumu. Imam jafakultet i  posao u struci i svaki mjesec plaću, ali to jednostavno nije dosta...nažalost. 
S druge strane, znam da postoji povećani rizik i od blizanačke rizične trudnoće, a kamoli od višeplodnne! Ali postoje pobačaji i rizik i kod jednoplodne trudnoće, uvijek, pa nemora se niti raditi o IVF trudnoći. Zašto nisi navela primjer Martine??? Onda po takvome uopće nebismo išle nikamo i oslanjale se na "Božju volju".

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cureeee ja sam počela lagano krvariti...što da radim...jel se to nekome već dogodilo?????

----------


## ines31

> cureeee ja sam počela lagano krvariti...što da radim...jel se to nekome već dogodilo?????


U horizontalu draga i strogo miruj, ne mora ništa značiti, stavljaj utrogestane i miruj to je najbitnije!!!

----------


## ines31

> Aurora, mislim da je preveliki strah unijet s tvoje strane. 
> Oprosti, ali mi koje idemo na sd ili bilo gdje u rh na postupak, nismo glupe i neinformirane, ali jednostavno nemamo druge mogućnosti. I ja bi najradije išla u Prag, ne u Maribor, ali mi nažalost moje financije ne dopuštaju, a znam da nisam jedina na ovom forumu. Imam jafakultet i posao u struci i svaki mjesec plaću, ali to jednostavno nije dosta...nažalost. 
> S druge strane, znam da postoji povećani rizik i od blizanačke rizične trudnoće, a kamoli od višeplodnne! Ali postoje pobačaji i rizik i kod jednoplodne trudnoće, uvijek, pa nemora se niti raditi o IVF trudnoći. Zašto nisi navela primjer Martine??? Onda po takvome uopće nebismo išle nikamo i oslanjale se na "Božju volju".


Potpisujem

----------


## tihić

Ja se potpuno slažem sa Vinalinom. Svi mi imamo istu želju i nažalost ne možemo si svi priuštiti par tisuća eura za inozemstvo. Ja i suprug smo kontaktirali doktora Mardešića iz Praga. Nama bi trebalo 4000 za jedan postupak i on ne garantira 100% uspješnost( da naglaim imamo solidna primanja).Mi smo iz Osijeka pa smo dosta potrošili i na put Osijek Zagreb. Sreća imamo rodbinu gore pa smo bili kod njih dva tjedna.
Što se zakona tiče sve mi znamo da nije dobar,ali nismo zato glupe što idemo u naše bolnice.

----------


## šniki

Iva Mia zovi gore doktora ili hitnu......nije sad bitno jel to ikome bilo, samo ih pitaj i opiši kak krvariš
Nije da te plašim, ali sve kaj mi kažemo može biti rekla kazala, a ja bi najradije da ti zvrcneš doktora......me kužiš.......pusić

----------


## Aurora*

> cureeee ja sam počela lagano krvariti...što da radim...jel se to nekome već dogodilo?????





> cureeee ja sam počela lagano krvariti...što da radim...jel se to nekome već dogodilo?????


Ja bih na tvom mjestu sutra ponovila betu i ako se pravilno poduplala u odnosu na onu jucer u miru bih sacekala 1. pregled.

Osim uzimanja Utrogestana i eventualnog mirovanja nista vise se ne moze napraviti.

----------


## KIKLA123

Ovako ja kad sam bila na punkciji dr je pito da li hoću 2js u oplodnju i naravno da sa tim imam manju šansu za oplodnju,ili 3 pa će mo čekat kako se dijele,da možda neka stane se razvijat..ja sam pitala šta on misli on je reko naravno 3 al da ja odlučim... da sam rekla 2 i da nisu se oplodile krivila bi sebe i uzalud bačen trud,novac,sve...pa sam odlučila riskirati i rekla da 3 stave u oplodnju.ja sam svijesna rizika i svega što nosi,al nisam glupa i neupućena...znam da zakon ne valja ni pišljivog boba,i da mi žene nadrapamo kako se god uzme,al bolje za sad nemam i to je to... i sad se nadam i želim veliku betuuuu... *vinalina* ti si isto imala bc i cc pa se nadam tvojim stopama....  *iva mia* ja bi na tvom mjestu zvala gore.  svima :Wink:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* srećo moja....ma utabanali smo ti put, ti sad samo klizi po njemu.......pusu ti šaljemo nas dvije štemerice!! :Love:

----------


## KIKLA123

:Laughing: p.s i ne želim se bedirati.... samom ću optimistično mislit do bete..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## KIKLA123

*šniki* i ja vama.... :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## korky

Iva Mia ja sam krvarila tako i na kraju se ispostavilo da je puko hematom. Ukoliko dosta krvariš nemoj stavljati utrogestan vaginalno nego ga pij, bar su tako meni rekli. Svim ostalim curama velike čestitke na trofaznim ciframa bete a ostalima od srca želim da krenu našim stopama!!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam svim trudnicama :Very Happy: 
curama u postupku želim da što prije postanu trbušaste :Heart: 


i moram vas zamoliti da smanjite chat  :No-no:  ili ću biti prisiljena mlatiti metlom

----------


## lanarica

> cureeee ja sam počela lagano krvariti...što da radim...jel se to nekome već dogodilo?????


Draga, 
 zovi gore ili otiđi na SD na hitnu.... i smiri se koliko možeš - najvjerovatnije nije ništa...

----------


## bugaboo

> svjesna sam ja rizika i ovog lošeg zakona, ja sam najviše razočarana ljudima kojima je teško objasniti bar u dvije rečenice zašto, tj. pa zar ja nemam pravo da znam šta je s mojim stanicama i šta se dešava s njima , pa bar bi ti ljudi tj. zdravstveni radnici koji su dio ove priče i koji su itekako svjesni kako je loš zakon morali imati bar trunku osjećanja prema nama koji to prolazimo. 
> No očigledno je nažalost da nemaju!
> Ovakve mene stvari izbacuju iz takta i ljute.........


Ines potpisujem u potpunosti!
Mene nitko u postupku nije pitao koliko JS zelim da mi oplode (punkcijom su dobivene 4), a na samom transferu sam imala frku jer nisam htjela da mi sve 3 vrate, jos me biologica napala "pa trebali ste reci da necete da vam oplodimo 3". Bio mi je 1. postupak i nisam znala kako se zovem i onda jos oni mene prozivaju, a nitko mi nista nije rekao niti objasnio.

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia jesi li zvala dr., kaj su ti rekli?

----------


## bugaboo

Kikla i Ines, saljem puno vibrica za velike bete :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BOZZ

curke, upomoč!Dolje me vrte u krug ko malog majmuna,prvo mi je doktor napisao što od nalaza trebam napraviti,to sam um donijela misleći kako ču sljedeči ciklus napokon krenut kad on meni još treba napraviti psihološko i pravno savjetovanje.Gdije to obaviti već sam luda,pomozite mi i usmjerite me.Psvemu sudeći poćet ću s postupkom za 2 mj.Kaj pravnika moramo svi napraviti nevidim svrhu,prosvijetli te me,jer sam malo zbunjena.

----------


## pino

Drage cure, 

čini mi se, i žao mi je, da se osjećate napadnuto. Istina je da većina ljudi nema love za liječenje vani, i da to što su ljudi prisiljeni na substandardno liječenje u HR ne znači da su ti isti ljudi glupi - jedino u škripcu i bez drugih opcija. Ono što vi kao bespomoćni pacijenti ipak možete napraviti je žaliti se - napisati svoju priču i kako mislite da vas je zakon ukinuo. Ako se nitko ne buni, znači da zakon nikog ne smeta. Predsjednik Josipović je neki dan rekao da ga je nekoliko stotina pisama natjeralo da se zalaže za promjene zakona. Jedino kolektivno imamo snagu. Ostavite svoje priče ovdje: http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...=245&Itemid=63

Takodjer ono što možete napraviti je ono što je napravila i bugaboo - odbiti transfer 3 zametka. Na to imate po zakonu pravo. Čak i da vi kažete da vam oplode 3 kod punkcije, to vas po zakonu ne obavezuje na transfer sva tri, jer imate pravo promijeniti mišljenje do trenutka transfera, bez obzira na to što vam doktori kažu - u zakonu to piše crno na bijelo. *Koliko zametaka se vrati vrlo ovisi o tome kakve su kvalitete zameci, a to se ne može znati na punkciji.* Samo je sramota da je zakon napisan na način da je žena ta koja se mora boriti za svoja prava, i "sama si je kriva" i za trojke i za neuspješne pokušaje "jer eto, sama je tako odabrala". 

A rizici od trojki nisu za zanemariti. Ne možete uspoređivati dva osobna slučaja i zaključiti da u jednom i u drugom postoje isti rizici. Rizik od smrti djeteta bilo u utrobi bilo nakon poroda je za jednoplodne trudnoće 7 od 1,000, a za trojke čak 1 od 6, ili 150 od 1,000. Ne izmišljam te podatke, bila je studija Snježane Škrablin iz Petrove baš o trojkama. Više podataka je ovdje: http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...akon&Itemid=86. Srećom, trojke su relativno rijetke - kod mladih žena u Italiji s ovakvim zakonom 5-6% trudnoća (a kod normalnog zakona oko 1%). Ali kad se dogode, to je nezavidna situacija. Svako dijete i svaka trudnoća je blagoslov. Ali ipak je bolje za ženu i za djecu rađati jedno po jedno. Josipović se odnosio na takve zdrastvene rizike kad je tražio promjene Zakona - a Milinović ga je oštro napao da širi dezinformacije. Zato je važno informirati i sebe i ljude oko vas, zašto je loš ovaj Zakon i zašto bi ga trebalo promijeniti. I vi možete dati svoj doprinos u svojoj maloj sferi prijatelja i poznanika. Malen - da. Ali nikako beznačajan. Inače mi, koji bi trebali biti najviše informirani, doprinosimo dezinformacijama. I šutke odobravamo Milinovića.

----------


## kiara79

ej BOOZZ draga...i meni je to rekao da treba napraviti i ja ću baš sutra ići u obiteljski centar...inače tito košta cc 500 kn a u tim obiteljskim centrima je besplatno i ide se samo jedanput...mada su neke curke pisale da se mora proći 5 seansi...ja pitala ...malo pričamo ...dobimo potvrdu i idmo kući svojoj...tak da ti je možda najbolje i najjeftinije to obaviti isto tako...

----------


## ines31

> curke, upomoč!Dolje me vrte u krug ko malog majmuna,prvo mi je doktor napisao što od nalaza trebam napraviti,to sam um donijela misleći kako ču sljedeči ciklus napokon krenut kad on meni još treba napraviti psihološko i pravno savjetovanje.Gdije to obaviti već sam luda,pomozite mi i usmjerite me.Psvemu sudeći poćet ću s postupkom za 2 mj.Kaj pravnika moramo svi napraviti nevidim svrhu,prosvijetli te me,jer sam malo zbunjena.


Probaj se raspitat u privatnim klinikama, ja sam to napravila u IVF poliklinici i platila 100,00 kn i psihologa i pravnika zajedno, pitala dr. Baumana jel to vrijedi kaže da,  s tim što su mi papiri ostali kod njih tak da ih nemam kod sebe (bila tam u postupku), ak bude trebalo otići ću ih dignut! Gotova bila za 5 min, ne znam ali sigurno i Vili ima organizirano!

----------


## bugaboo

Poslala sam upit u obiteljski centar u ZG-u pa vam javim kaj oni kazu. 
Bolje mi je da to sad pribavim i da imam spremno ako cu vec iduci mjesec moci u postupak.

----------


## tihić

Kada smo već kod js ni mene nitko nije pitao koliko želim da mi se oplodi. Oplodili su 3 i jedan je stao u razvoju tako da su mi vratili dvije.

Iva Mia jesi šta saznala( sigurna sam da nije ništa ozbiljno)!

----------


## kiara79

ja od danas klomifenka... :Yes:  izvadila krv i poslala u Petrovu..sutra obavim P&P i čekam folikulometriju 17. :Cool: ...curke moje ja imam takvu fobiju da će mi jajca puknut prije vremena i da ništa od ovoga i da će AIH pasti u nedjelju a tam nikog neće biti... :Laughing: pukla sam ko kokica.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOZZ

hvala cure sada sam ipak malo pametnija,i znam kaj dalje.Puno hvala

----------


## ines31

*Iva Mia kako si jesi zvala dr?*

----------


## bugaboo

> ja od danas klomifenka... izvadila krv i poslala u Petrovu..sutra obavim P&P i čekam folikulometriju 17....curke moje ja imam takvu fobiju da će mi jajca puknut prije vremena i da ništa od ovoga i da će AIH pasti u nedjelju a tam nikog neće biti...pukla sam ko kokica..


Nemoj se unaprijed zivcirati, bit ce sve super, mozda i ti kao i ja super reagiras na klomice pa te prebace na IVF  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

> Aurora, mislim da je preveliki strah unijet s tvoje strane. 
> Oprosti, ali mi koje idemo na sd ili bilo gdje u rh na postupak, nismo glupe i neinformirane, ali jednostavno nemamo druge mogućnosti. I ja bi najradije išla u Prag, ne u Maribor, ali mi nažalost moje financije ne dopuštaju, a znam da nisam jedina na ovom forumu. Imam jafakultet i  posao u struci i svaki mjesec plaću, ali to jednostavno nije dosta...nažalost. 
> S druge strane, znam da postoji povećani rizik i od blizanačke rizične trudnoće, a kamoli od višeplodnne! Ali postoje pobačaji i rizik i kod jednoplodne trudnoće, uvijek, pa nemora se niti raditi o IVF trudnoći. Zašto nisi navela primjer Martine??? Onda po takvome uopće nebismo išle nikamo i oslanjale se na "Božju volju".


 Potpisujem!

----------


## šniki

*vinalina*~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji uzv, da čuješ malo lijepo :Heart: 
*Iva Mia* nadam se da je sve ok.....javi nam, brinemo :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

jutro curke...kaj nema ništa... :Rolling Eyes: 
Iva Mia...draga ,kaj ima kod tebe...
Šniki... :Saint: 
ej Bugaboo ja ti na klomiće reagiram sa 2-3 folikula tak da ću se za sad zadovoljiti sa AIH-om... :Rolling Eyes: ,a s obzirom da MM ima ok spremiogram(vidi potpis).. :Grin: .možda bi mogli uspijet...možda.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

> Aurora, mislim da je preveliki strah unijet s tvoje strane. 
> Oprosti, ali mi koje idemo na sd ili bilo gdje u rh na postupak, nismo glupe i neinformirane, ali jednostavno nemamo druge mogućnosti. I ja bi najradije išla u Prag, ne u Maribor, ali mi nažalost moje financije ne dopuštaju, a znam da nisam jedina na ovom forumu. Imam jafakultet i  posao u struci i svaki mjesec plaću, ali to jednostavno nije dosta...nažalost. 
> S druge strane, znam da postoji povećani rizik i od blizanačke rizične trudnoće, a kamoli od višeplodnne! Ali postoje pobačaji i rizik i kod jednoplodne trudnoće, uvijek, pa nemora se niti raditi o IVF trudnoći. Zašto nisi navela primjer Martine??? Onda po takvome uopće nebismo išle nikamo i oslanjale se na "Božju volju".


mislim da se ovdje dogodio šum na kanalu. nitko ne tvrdi da su cure koje idu u RH na postupke glupe, ali da treba širiti svijest da imamo najgore zakonsko rješenje o MPOu u civiliziranom svijetu, imamo. cure nažalost to ne znaju, kao što ne znaju za rizike koje im donosi taj zakon. ta nedavno me jedna dama zaustavila i pita - da joj kažem šta je to loše sa zakonom?! nakon toliko medijskih napisa, akcija i sl... bitno je da smo upućene, da znamo... pobogu, da ideš na dijalizu htjela bi znati da u austriji, sloveniji i pragu ima bolja, efikasnija i naprednija metoda (i skuplja da, samo zato što si stranac) i da ova naša dijaliza nije euro standard... zašto onda zatvarat oči pred hrvatskim problemima....???

----------


## tihić

Dobro jutro cure! 
Imam jedno pitanje: sada sam bila na wc i na papiru vidim gusti bijeli iscjedak,al čvrsto( Kao komadić kuhanog jajeta). Jel to normalno danas mi je 11dpt

----------


## šniki

Možda od Utrogestana....ne znam kaj bi to drugo moglo biti....( nasmijala me tvoja usporedba s kuhanim jajetom)

----------


## tihić

Sutra idem vadit betu bez obzira na negativan kućni test

----------


## kiara79

> Sutra idem vadit betu bez obzira na negativan kućni test


tako je i najpametnije... :Saint:

----------


## vinalina

> Potpomognuta oplodnja u Hrvatskoj je postala hazard u kojeg se laka srca mogu upustiti samo neinformirani.


Naš zakon treba nama samima biti osnovni i jedini kojega bismo trebali znati, ako ga neznamo ili smo glupe (pa se nismo željele informirati ili neznamo kako se to radi ili nas je briga, pa smo stoga ono ispred zagrade) ili laka srca... uf koje teške riječi...
Nije bilo šumova u kanalima, ali ženske dajte razumijte da se mi borimo, pričamo drugima o štetnosti, pa halo u mojoj školi SVA djeca znaju kaj sve prolazim...
A s obzirom na zakon i zamrzavanje embrija mi na sd nismo ništa izgubile, jer to nismo nikada niti imale... Naravno da ostaje još puno problema koje veže ovaj zakon, ZNAMO MI TO! 
A kaj bi trebale si sada pucati u glavu što nas ne pitaju koliko želimo js da nam oplode, što nam vraćaju 3 zametka...ili nebismo trebale uopće nikamo ići dok se zakon ne riješi, a s druge strane, kada se potiče bojkot MPO odmah se svi uzbude i kažu da je to odluka pojedinca...

----------


## kiara79

jel se AIH broji u 6 besplatnih postupaka???

----------


## šniki

prema odluci HZZO-a  ( http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/upravno...ugovaranju.pdf str. 3) sad po prvi puta imamo i cijenu svakog postupka pa tako i nestimuliranog IVF-a/ICSI-a (4000 HRK). To su cijene koje naše bolnice kasiraju od HZZO-a a iz zajedničkog budžeta od 30 mil HRK koliko je predviđeno za medicinsku oplodnju u 2010.g.

30 mil HRK je daleko premalo za naše potrebe, stoga vjerujem da je to i razlog zašto nema trenutno puno postupaka, zašto bolnice škrtare sa stimulacijama.......

Po ovome što se da isčitati iz odluke, samo crveno označeni postupci se računaju kao besplatni iz perspektive pacijentice, to se broji kao jedan od šest besplatnih i to samo kad se koriste menopuri ili gonali, no tko zna!? 

SKZ50  *IUI/AIH/AID uprirodnom ciklusu* N97.0 – 9, Z31.1,  Z31.2, Z31.3
 *1.600,00 kn*

 SKZ51* IUI/AIH/AID u stimuliranom ciklusu* 3 N97.0 – 9, Z31.1,  Z31.2, Z31.3
 *3.500,00 kn*

 SKZ52 *IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu*  N97.0 – 9,Z31.1,  Z31.2, Z31.3 29801, 56991 
 *4.000,00 kn*

 SKZ53* IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu blagi protokol* 3 N97.0 – 9,Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3 29801, 56991 
 *9.500,00 kn*

 SKZ54 *IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu standardni protokol* 3 N97.0 – 9, Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3 29801, 56991 
 *15.500,00 kn*

 SKZ55 *Sekundarni IVF/ICSI * N97.0 – 9, Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3 29801, 56991 
 *4.500,00 kn*

----------


## ksena28

> A kaj bi trebale si sada pucati u glavu što nas ne pitaju koliko želimo js da nam oplode, što nam vraćaju 3 zametka...ili nebismo trebale uopće nikamo ići dok se zakon ne riješi, a s druge strane, kada se potiče bojkot MPO odmah se svi uzbude i kažu da je to odluka pojedinca...


ne, ali bi mogle pomoći sebi i drugima tako da se borimo protiv tog zakona, protiv letargije našeg društva, protiv inercije i svjetonazora da je to što činimo loše... a to, priznat ćeš, može svaka od nas... 

da svi pristajemo na ono što nam se servira žene danas primjerice ne bi imale pravo glasa! sjetite se toga... 

nitko ne kaže da se trebate ritualno spaliti na Markovu trgu u znak protesta, ali da treba pisati predsjedniku, HZZOu, govoriti bližnjima da MPO nije i nikada neće biti ni približno jednak abortusu, da nije naša krivica što smo neplodni i da mi nitko ne može reći da sam promiskuitetna, kao što se sugeriralo, jer sam neplodna - to možemo i same činiti. i ne košta ništa.

----------


## andreja

u potpunosti potpisujem *Vinalinu* . u Hrvatskoj je zakon o MPO u komi,ali mislim da si mnogi nemogu financijski priuštiti odlazak negdje vani. jer dvije,tri tisuće eura pa i više ipak nije maleni novac. a sad bojkotirati MPO u Hrv.ili ne,e to je po mom mišljenju stvar pojedinca. sad je samo pitanje što će oni koji bojkotiraju time dobiti,a možda si ne mogu priuštiti odlazak van. i mislim da je glupo reći da su parovi koji idu u postupke kod nas glupi i neimformirani,jer po tom razmišljanju pametni su samo oni koji imaju love i mogu si priuštiti odlazak vani na MPO. :Undecided:  ispričavam se svima koji su me krivo shvatili! :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

ksena, znam draga, mi smo na istoj strani i smatram da barem mi na ovom forumu nismo neimformirane, i da postoje one koje jesu, ali ja svim silama pokušavam pričati i objašnjavati svima, ne samo onima koje su u tome da to nevalja i u kojem smo mi nezavidnom položaju. Ispočetka, ljudi kojima pokušavam to reći, neznaju niti što je to IVF. Pa uvijek krećem ispočetka. Moji u široj i daljnjoj okolini svi znaju o NAŠIM problemima i svima je to nevjerojatno, a oni koji to ne razumiju i govore da su naša djeca iz "epruvete" i slično kažem da nikada nisam znala što znači pojam -  ljudska glupost, ali da mi je sada puno jasnije...Da, ja želim dijete i ponosna sam što ću mu danas sutra moći reći da smo se oko njega vraški trudili - a da ga nismo slučajno napravili 'na zadnjem sjedištu auta'.
Ali dajte i onim curama koje idu u rh na MPO podršku, jer ju zaslužuju, treba im se klanjat što idu pristaju na takve uvjete, a ne ih omalovažavati...

Ksena, pino, aurora :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

Jako, jako mi je zao sto su moje rijeci usmjerene na Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji sasvim pogresno shvacene kao napad na one kojima taj Zakon najvise steti. 

Krivo mi je sto se navodjenje cinjenica dozivljava kao zastrasivanje. Boli me sto se svaki dobronamjerni savjet o tome da se razmisli da li je nekome substandarno lijecenje neplodnosti u Hrvastskoj dok je na snazi ovakav Zakon opcija ili nije poima kao optuzba nekome da je glup pa da iz tog razloga pristaje na takvo lijecenje.

Vecina vjerujem da nema financijske mogucnosti za lijecenje u inozemstvu, ali zato mnogima recimo godine dopustaju da pricekaju u nadi da ce Zakon pasti. Ja sam u svom prvom postu i tu mogucnost istaknula, ali nju kao da nitko nije primjetio...

----------


## pino

> A s obzirom na zakon i zamrzavanje embrija mi na sd nismo ništa izgubile, jer to nismo nikada niti imale... Naravno da ostaje još puno problema koje veže ovaj zakon, ZNAMO MI TO! 
> A kaj bi trebale si sada pucati u glavu što nas ne pitaju koliko želimo js da nam oplode, što nam vraćaju 3 zametka...ili nebismo trebale uopće nikamo ići dok se zakon ne riješi, a s druge strane, kada se potiče bojkot MPO odmah se svi uzbude i kažu da je to odluka pojedinca...


Pucati u glavu je malo drasticno. Mislim da je dovoljno dati svoj glas i buniti se. Pisati se može, kad već drugo ne možemo. I kao što sam rekla, žena može zahtijevati da joj se vrate 2 a ne 3 zametka, jer to pravo ima po zakonu - prisilno vraćanje 3 zametka bi bilo nasilje. 

Sad ne znam da li misliš da li je zamrzavanje zametaka najveći problem u zakonu. Nije. Najveći problem je ograničenje oplodnje na 3 j.s. To je ono što većini ljudi koji su pogođeni zakonom u zakonu smeta - npr. parovi gdje muž ima azoospermiju i koji u svakom postupku mora ići na punkciju testisa, svaki spermić i svaka jajna stanica je bitna jer je oplodnja rjeđa. Žene kojima se oplodi 2 od 12 j.s., zamisli kako je kad od tih 12 izabereš 3 za oplodnju. Žene koje imaju lošu kvalitetu zametaka pa od 10 zametaka treći dan ostane 3. Bilo koji embriolog će ti reć da za odabrat kvalitetne zametke u pravilu treba oploditi bar 8 j.s.. 

U Italiji gdje su radili studiju kakav utjecaj ima takav zakon (koji su promijenili ove godine - sad se tamo oplodi ONOLIKO KOLIKO JE POTREBNO ZA JEDAN USPJEŠAN POSTUPAK) na stopu uspjeha, našli su: Jednoj kategoriji pacijentica se uspješnost povećala (jer su im vraćali 3 umjesto 2 zametka) ali nauštrb povećanog rizika od blizanaca i posebice trojki, a drugoj kategoriji se uspješnost smanjila (jer njima nisu oplođivali dovoljno j.s., tj. 3 im nije bilo dosta). Naizgled se ukupni uspjeh nije promijenio. Ali obje kategorije su dobile lošije liječenje i veće zdravstvene rizike (jedne zbog opasne trudnoće, druge zbog većeg broja postupaka).

----------


## ina33

Glavni gubitak zakona je dvojak:

a) ograničenje oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice (za dobnu skupinu 35+, za parove s teškim muškim faktorom), 
b) za mladu populaciju je transfer 3 zametka izuzetno rizičan (na žalost, slučaj forumašice Osijek s tri mtrvorođene bebice).

Zamrzavanje zametaka je relativno nebitno, ali ono ide u paru s dozvolom oplodnje više od 3 jajne stanice. Glavni horor zakona su ove gore dvije stvari.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, ključna stvar je gubitak oplodnje više od 3. Fućkaš zamrzavanje, u krajnoj liniji, ovo prvo je pogubnije za uspješnost, kao i ove tragedije koje će se događati s trojkicama. Trudnoća s trojkama, na žalost, slovi kao neuspjeh IVF tehnologije, iz ovakvih tragedija jasno je i zašto.

----------


## ina33

Evo jednog sitea koji se bori za dizanje svijesti o rizičnosti višeplodnih trudnoća nakon IVF-a:

http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/

Inače, nitko nema uspješnost 100%. Maribor je ima oko 40-50%, ovisno o dijagnozi i starosti žene. Računaju da unutar 4 IVF-a uspijeva 60% parova. Naši su prije zakona, i uz zamrzavanja, imali uspješnost po transferu 30%, vjerojatno je to sad oko 15%, barem po izvješću biologice sa Sv. Duha prezentirano na konferenciji o zamrzavnaju jajnih stanica koja je bila organizirana u ZG-u pred par mjeseci.

Ne znam.... Ne želim biti negativa, ali mislim da je od pomoći da se znaju ti neki fakti, čisto kao smjernica.

----------


## ina33

Pardon, bebice od Osijek su rođene žive, ali nisu preživjele dulje od tjedan dana, ako se dobro sjećam  :Sad: . Glavni rizik višepl. trudnoća jest taj da će doći do prijevremenog poroda, što više plodova, to veći rizik.

----------


## Aurora*

> Potpomognuta oplodnja u Hrvatskoj je postala hazard u kojeg se laka srca mogu upustiti samo neinformirani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vinalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> ...


Nisam niti jednom rijecju rekla nekome da je glup niti sam tako mislila. I ne zelim da itko moje rijeci tako tumaci.

Takodjer izraz _laka srca_ sam upotrijebila kao suprotnost izrazu _teska srca._

Svakome tko zna kako je potpomognuta oplodnja izgledala prije donosenja Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji i kako ona izgleda drugdje po svijetu ne moze biti svejedno prolaziti kroz stimulaciju nakon koje se slucajnim odabirom od svih pridobivenih jajnih stanica odabiru samo tri i oplodjuju dok se sve ostale unistavaju. A ako se koja od njih i zamrzne vrlo mala je statisticka vjerojatnost da ce iz nje doci do trudnoce. 

Lako je u takav postupak ici jedanput i lako je biti optimistican prvi put. Lako je o tome govoriti i onima koji su sto zbog dijagnoze, sto zbog godina, sto zbog srece da upadnu u onaj manji dio statisticke vjerojatnosti uspjeli ostvariti trudnocu iz prvog ili drugog pokusaja. 

Svi drugi kojima ce baciti 5, 6 ili vise jajnih stanica u svakom postupku ili koji u blagoj stimulaciji nece imati ni jednu jajnu stanicu i koji ce morati prolaziti kroz postupak 3, 4, 5, 6 ili vise puta, a kojima je trenutno jedina opcija potpomognuta u Hrvatskoj sigurna sam da ce znajuci kako bi to izgledalo drugdje u postupak ici s grcem u zelucu. 

Koliko je informiranost vazna pokazuje i pogresno shvacanje da oni koji su se i do sada lijecili na SD nisu nista izgubili sto se zamrzavanja tice. Itekako su puno izgubili, jer iako nije bilo moguce zamrzavanje embrija, bila je moguca oplodnja *svih* jajnih stanica. 

Takodjer u Zakonu nigdje ne pise da se moramo unaprijed izjasniti koliko jajnih stanica zelimo da nam oplode i da nam se moraju vratiti sve oplodjene. Ako smo toga svjesni i ako smo svjesni rizika viseplodne trudnoce, onda necemo samo sutke dozvoliti da sav taj rizik padne iskljucivo na nas.

----------


## ina33

> Koliko je informiranost vazna pokazuje i pogresno shvacanje da oni koji su se i do sada lijecili na SD nisu nista izgubili sto se zamrzavanja tice. Itekako su puno izgubili, jer iako nije bilo moguce zamrzavanje embrija, bila je moguca oplodnja *svih* jajnih stanica. 
> 
> Takodjer u Zakonu nigdje ne pise da se moramo unaprijed izjasniti koliko jajnih stanica zelimo da nam oplode i da nam se moraju vratiti sve oplodjene. Ako smo toga svjesni i ako smo svjesni rizika viseplodne trudnoce, onda necemo samo sutke dozvoliti da sav taj rizik padne iskljucivo na nas.


Upravo ovo! Nismo "vam" "mi maratonci koji smo bili u MPO-u prije" neprijatelji i ne pišemo ovdje da vam mutimo sreću - želimo vam pomoći da skužite kako izbjeć nekakve major kravale i tragedije, da shvatite koji su vaši rizici i da znate na što ne morate pristati jer je i doktorima u ovoj situaciji teško dati nekakav najbolji savjet, stiještenima između katastrofalnog zakona koji ide kontra struke i želje pacijentice da što prije dođe do djeteta. Upravo onako kako su nama drugi pomagali, kako se na ovom pdf-u uvijek pomagalo, i zašto je, uostalom, i nastao. Da je dostatna samo doctor-pacijent relacija, da se ima dovoljno vremena, ne bi nijedan pacijentski forum postojao.

----------


## vinalina

> Koliko je informiranost vazna pokazuje i pogresno shvacanje da oni koji su se i do sada lijecili na SD nisu nista izgubili sto se zamrzavanja tice. Itekako su puno izgubili, jer iako nije bilo moguce zamrzavanje embrija, bila je moguca oplodnja *svih* jajnih stanica.


Oplođivanje SVIH js, pod krinkom 'uspješnosti' bez naknadnog zamrzavanja  bi bila strijela za moje i tako nejako srce... nema 'fućkaj' . Jedno drugo povlači i nemožemo se skrivati iza naše velike želje da dobijemo dijete da bismo opravdale takvo ponašanje...

----------


## ina33

Dakle, ovo vam pišemo, da vas ekipiramo informacijama za upravljanjem rizicima za vaš konkretni slučaj. 

Jer, nije sve relativno, velike su to razlike, recimo, neko tko je u 25. godini i nije PCOS ja bih osobno savjetovala da ide na oplodnju samo 2 js, ako nije koma muški faktor. Netko tko je u 39 taj može relativno ziher vratiti tri.

Velika je razlika između 40-50% Maribora, i 14% Sv. Duha.... 

Te statistike ne mogu se relativizirati, to ne znači da će si netko "pucat u glavu", nego da bude ful svjestan svega i najbolje za sebe odluči... 

A početnik to nije u stanju, nema šanse da će moći kompetentno odlučiti, a doktori su sad u odvratnoj situaciji jer da se struka pita, oplođivale bi se sve stanice, išlo bi se na punu stimulaciju, stavljalo sve embrije do razvoja blastociste i vraćalo mladoj ženi jednoga. Tako se to radi vani, tj. to je najčešći i preporučeni trend. 

Sad se odgovornost za broj transferiranih često moraju prebacuju na pacijenta, koji često ne zna na temelju kojih kriterija odlučiti jer - kako bi znao?. Mislim da Milinovićevi ljudi koji su pisali zakon nisu niti svjesni da to ne može pacijent odlučiti - tipa koliko da mu se vrati, i to prije opodnje, jer odluka o vraćanju uvijek ovisi o rezultatima oplodnje, plus dg i godine pacijentice. To bi bilo kao da, primjerice, onkolog, od vas traži, prije operacije, da kažete dal' da vadi maternicu i jajnike ili oboje (a bez da vi unaprijed znate kakvo je stanje i što je rak zahvatio). Glupo, ali ne znam to zornije prikazati.

----------


## ina33

Vinalina, pokušala sam ti samo zorno prikazati koliko je POGUBNIJA odredba da se ne mogu oploditi više od 3 js, od odredbe za zamrzavanje zametaka. Isključivo zato jer si se izrazila da se nije ništa izgubilo, a izgubilo se masu, u smislu uspješnosti i rizika mladih žena koje će doći do višeplodnih trudnoća i možda izgubiti bebice.

To ti govorim kao osoba kojoj je trudnoća uspjela isključivo iz zamrznutih zametaka, a sa svježima nikad ništa (jedno 19-tak embrija mi je bilo sveukupno transferirano) i čiji zamrznuti zametak je ostvario moje snove, dok su ovi svježi ostali na razini "potencijalnog djeteta". Govorim ti neemotivno, jer je i doza racija u ovome svemu nužna, jer odluke trebaju bit vođene i racijom i faktima, tj. tehničkim znanjem kako IVF funkcionira.

Želim ti svu sreću na ovome svijetu!

----------


## ina33

I nema krinke uspješnosti. To su čvrsti postoci - otprilike duplo je uspješnost pala, na Sv. Duhu.

----------


## vinalina

Ma ja bi podigla :Predaja:  jer nismo ovdje da se prepiremo, nego podržavamo! 
I ja tebi i svima želim najbolje u postupcima i svu sreću svijeta. VOLIM VAS.  :Kiss:  :Love:  
Naravno da sam pisala i premijerki i Josipoviću!

----------


## tihić

Ljudi moji šta nam je sa Ivom Mijom

----------


## Aurora*

> Oplođivanje SVIH js, pod krinkom 'uspješnosti' bez naknadnog zamrzavanja bi bila strijela za moje i tako nejako srce... nema 'fućkaj' . Jedno drugo povlači i nemožemo se skrivati iza naše velike želje da dobijemo dijete da bismo opravdale takvo ponašanje...


Nisam sigurna sto si sa ovim zeljela reci. Kakvo ponasanje? Ako govoris o svom svjetonazoru, onda za to na srecu uvjek postoji rjesenje. Dok je nametanje svojeg svjetonazora drugima vec drugi problem sto nas je izmedju ostalog i dovelo tu gdje jesmo. 

I nema tu nikakve prepirke. Ovdje se osim pruzanja podrske izmjenjuju misljenja i raspravlja o odredjenoj temi cemu forum i sluzi.

----------


## ines31

> Ljudi moji šta nam je sa Ivom Mijom


I ja se pitam cijelo jutro šta je, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je sve ok!!!!
*Iva Mia* javi nam se svi smo se zabrinuli za tebe!

----------


## ines31

Ne da mi se ulaziti u ovu polemiku i prepirku, iako će sad svi skočiti i reći da nije prepirka nego samo želim reći da ste svi u pravu, samo zavisi s koje strane  se gleda!

----------


## vinalina

Aurorice, neznam tko kje prvi počeo nametati svoje stajalište???
A ako neznaš što sam s time htjela reći sada ću ti pojasniti - naime, ako ja dobijem 11 js i bilogica mi sve oplodi. I nekim čudom sve se razviju. A ja hoću - kao malo dijete kada kaže - a ja baš hoću - samo jedan embrij - jer je to namanje rizično i imam relativno malo godina pa očekujem i uspjeh - te bez zamrzavanja - probaj razmisliti što rade s ostalim embrijima (o kojima smo isto ovdje već raspravljale, ali se ponavljam  smatram da oni nisu samo nakupina stanica, već su potencijal biti ono što smo već i mi, dakle ljudi koji razmišljaju, pate, osjećaju, vesele se, igraju, rade...) Meni je to licimjerno učiniti i ostaviti im u labaratoriju - napominjem - bez mogućnosti zamrzavanja - i naravno da iznosim svoje mišljenje, isto kao i ti. A hoće li ga netko prihvatiti ili ne meni tako svejedno. A najbolje bi bilo da razvije svoje ZDRAVO mišljenje, ne pod cijenu svega. Ako netko nema problema s tim, svaka mu čast! Naime, ja jesam za oplodnju svih jajnih stanica, ali samo i jedino uz mogućnost zamrzavanja oplođenih!
Ti očito neznaš koje moralne probleme to povlači za sobom. Eutanazije i pobačaja, te eugenike ( e pa sada od tih super zametaka, ja bih htjela baš ono sa plavim očima, dečka, plave kose i gena vitke linije). Dobro, možda sam sada malo pretjerala, ali daj si razmisli oposljedicama, ne samo o Mariboru. Nije niti on tako bajan, samo cure ne žele iznositi loša iskustva kao ja, u bojazni da će ih netko popljuvati, jer, budimo realne, ovdje se malo priča o lošim iskustvima, ali to ne znači da ih nema. I stvarno neznaš primiti ruku prijateljstva... 
I sada sam, zanimljivo, ja kriva što je zakon takav kakav jest. Svarno neznam je bi se smijala ili plakala.

----------


## ina33

Iznosi se definitivno loše iskustvo iz Maribora, nigdje nema garancija - posearchajte priču od Fritulice, od cure iz St-a, ne piše više, zaboravila sam joj nik, di se nije oplodila ni jedna, a u CITOu i SD-u rutinski do transfera (po starom zakonu jer je bio teški muški faktor, bojim se da bi sada svugdje nastradala). Nigdje nema garancija, ali je Maribor, objektivno, po objektivno utvrđenim kriterijima i statistikama, jedna od najboljih klinika na ovim prostorima.

Zamzravanje embrija po meni je idealna stvar za dignuti uspješnost IVF-a, ženino zdravlje poštedjet, ne riskirat trojke i smrt beba koje nisu predembriji od 8 stanica, nego su gestacijske starosti od tipa 2/3 trudnoće. 

Zamrzavanje embrija je standard uspješnog i humanog IVF postupka, humanog i za embrije starosti 8 do 100 stanica, tj. od 3. - 5. dana, em za muškarca i ženu koji se tom postupku podvrgavaju jer će ga radit na poštedan i maksimalno uspješan način (a i to je daleko od 100%).

----------


## Aurora*

*vinalina* po cemu sudis da ja namecem svoje stajaliste?

Primjer kojeg si navela je bespredmetan za osobu kojoj je neprihvatljivo da ijedan njen zametak bude unisten. Zato sto takva osoba uvjek ima izbor da uopce ne ide na stimulaciju nego da recimo pokusa potpomognutu oplodnju u prirodnom ciklusu ili da recimo izabere kliniku u kojoj je zamrzavanje embrija moguce (u Hrvatskoj je prije Zakona bilo nekoliko takvih klinika). 

Svi kojima je bilo koji dio potpomognute oplodnje neprihvatljiv imaju izbor da postupaju u skladu sa svojim uvjerenjem i nijedan zakon im to nece prijeciti. 

Sa Zakonom kojeg imamo onima koji ne dijele svjetonazor zakonodavca isto to je onemoguceno.

----------


## vinalina

Ti uopće ne kužiš kaj ja govorim...čak mislim da je sve ovo bezvrijedno objašnjavati. Možda nekome tko razumije...

----------


## pino

Ako se mi bunimo prvenstveno protiv ogranicenja oplodnje na 3 j.s. i budemo uspješni, to za sobom automatski povlaci dozvolu zamrzavanja zametaka, jer bi pritisak javnosti bio prejak da se zameci bacaju. Ako se u Hrvatskoj prihvati formulacija da se oplodi onoliko j.s. koliko je neophodno potrebno, umjesto da se svima namecu 3, ja s tim mogu zivjeti. Takva formulacija minimizira i potrebu za zamrzavanjem, koja se u nekim slucajevima ne može izbjeći. Recimo u Italiji nakon promjene zakona, oko 5% svih stvorenih zametaka se zamrzne. To je vrlo mali broj, i sumnjam da ijedan od njih bude napušten. Čak bi se i katolici trebali protiviti ovakvom zakonu kakav je sad - on ne štiti niti zametke ali ponajmanje ženu. 

Zašto se crkva protivi zamrzavanju zametaka? Zato jer se boje da se ljudi neće vratit po njih, a druga opcija - doniranje zametaka - je njima vjerski neprihvatljivo - što je meni neshvatljivo jer ako se posvojenje odobrava, zašto ne i doniranje zametaka - za njih je i jedno i drugo čovjek s istim pravima. Ali takav stav nije fer prema svima onima koji se žele vratiti po svoje smrzliće, a to je barem 80% ljudi po jednoj francuskoj studiji. Takav stav je kao da zabranimo trudnoće jer dio njih završava namjernim pobačajem. 

Neću ulazit u to da li je zametak osoba ili ne - ali s druge strane ne mogu šutit na nametanje vlastitog stava drugima, kao što se događa ovim zakonom. Na stranu to što je spirala sasvim dozvoljena i nekontroverzna iako namjerno uništava zametke iste starosti koji se vraćaju u IVF-u; na stranu čak i to da je i kontracepcija produženim dojenjem u biti abortivna kontracepcija jer visoke razine prolaktina sprečavaju implantaciju zametaka iste starosti kao i IVF-u (i sprečavaju ovulaciju, ali u onim slučajevima kad do ovulacije dođe, djeluje na opisani način). Ostaje osnovno pitanje da nitko nema pravo gospodarit mojim tijelom umjesto mene i donosit odluke umjesto mene i protiv moje volje i zato meni ovaj Zakon predstavlja nasilje nad ženama (i muškarcima) koji nemaju isti stav kao i recimo vinalina. (A recimo, ja ću radije uništit 3. zametak nego riskirat smrt sva tri djeteta, iako NISAM SRETNA s takvim izborom i optimalna stvar bi bila 3. zametak zamrznuti.) 

Čak i Adalbert Rebić kaže slijedeće "vjernici moraju sami pred Bogom  odlučiti što im je po savjesti činiti. Bog nikoga ne osuđuje niti  odbacuje.  Postoje i čini "duplici effectus", čini s učinkom manjeg zla i veće  dobra.  Za žene i muževe koji ne mogu imati dijete, veće je dobro  MPO pred  eventualnim gubitkom embrija (koji i te koliko žena slučajno gubi,  mislim na  spontane pobačaje". Vjerojatno se nije odnosio na ovakve situacije, i vjerojatno bi se on kao i svaki normalan čovjek složio da

----------


## Ljufi

Upravo se o tome i radi, nametanju svjetonazora kroz ovakav Zakon o MPO-u. Ako je nekome svjetonazorski neprihvatljiv sam postupak MPO-a ili neki njegovi oblici, taj neće tome pristupiti i gotovo. U cijeloj Europi je omogućen MPO u skladu s najnovijim medicinskim dostignućima, jedino se u Hrvatskoj mora izmišljati topla voda i onemogućavati pacijentima najbolje i najkvalitetnije liječenje. MŽ i ja krećemo put Maribora jer smo jednostavno prisiljeni na to.

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## ina33

> (A recimo, ja ću radije uništit 3. zametak nego riskirat smrt sva tri djeteta, iako NISAM SRETNA s takvim izborom i optimalna stvar bi bila 3. zametak zamrznuti.)


x. To su ti užasi pred koji nas (i doktore i pacijente) taj zakon stavlja.

----------


## KIKLA123

*tihić i crvenkapica* ako se ne varam sutra je beta? držim fige i da bude velika do neba :Klap: .. *ines* draga  neka ti sutra bude super uspiješan transfer....  ako se ne varam rodit ćeš taman negdje oko sv.Lucije :Saint: ....to je znak rekla bi moja frendica... sve će to biti super ja baš vjerujem... *kiara* i ja sam mislila da će popucat jajca noćne more imala,al ne brini neće ona nikam :Love:    mene danas popodne jako boli trbuh i čak sam imala neki smeđi iscjedak..to mi prije nije bilo,kaj je to normalno?

----------


## tihić

Hvala kikla i svim curama sretno

----------


## tihić

Drage moje ja se spremam za sutrašnju betu kad čudo" ja na wc kad crveno na gaćicama". Šta sad

----------


## ines31

> *tihić i crvenkapica* ako se ne varam sutra je beta? držim fige i da bude velika do neba.. *ines* draga neka ti sutra bude super uspiješan transfer.... ako se ne varam rodit ćeš taman negdje oko sv.Lucije....to je znak rekla bi moja frendica... sve će to biti super ja baš vjerujem... *kiara* i ja sam mislila da će popucat jajca noćne more imala,al ne brini neće ona nikam mene danas popodne jako boli trbuh i čak sam imala neki smeđi iscjedak..to mi prije nije bilo,kaj je to normalno?


Draga moja *Kikla* ti si danas imala implantaciju :Heart:  mrvice se smjestile koliko ja znam to i treba s blasticama da se dešava danas po školski, tak da uživaj draga, znam da je to to!
Ak bude cura nema mi druge morat će se zvati Lucija  :Saint: , hvala draga što misiliš na mene!!! 
Tihić i crvenkapica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!!!!

----------


## ines31

> Drage moje ja se spremam za sutrašnju betu kad čudo" ja na wc kad crveno na gaćicama". Šta sad


Tihić ne mora biti ništa, stavljaj utrogestane, a sutra će beta reći svoje!!!!!
Za veliku tetu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!

----------


## šniki

Eto ti *KIKLA123* vidiš ti kako ines misli kao i ja.......sve sam ti napisala u sms-u....to je to, nema kaj drugo biti, isto je bilo i kod mene....... :Heart: 
*ines31* draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj transfer, da sve bude ok...... :Heart: 
*tihić i crvenkapica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše bete....tihić ne znam kaj bi ti rekla na tu krv......nadam se da nije vještica :Love: 
*IvaMia* ne jevljaš nam se, mi se brinemo, nadam se da si ok...... :Heart:

----------


## H2O

Cure drage,nemojte misliti da vam Aurora nameće svoje stavove i goni vas iz Hr na postupke.Pa ni sama ne bi mogla financijski to podnijeti.Ona vas samo upućuje na moguće komplikacije u slučaju vraćanja tri embrija.Upućuje vas na to da se borite za svoja prava a ne samo da se prepustite slučaju.Samo vi određujete koliko će vam mrvica vratiti,ne može vas nitko prisiliti da vratite tri embrije ako ne želite.Zakon je takav kakav je,šugav.Ali mi se moramo i dalje buniti,dignuti svoj glas,pa netko će nas već čuti.
Ja sam pisala kome sam sve trebala i pisma zahvale i pisma protesta i ljutnje.Zadnje pismo sam pisala Josipoviću,iznjela sam mu svoju priču ,moje gledanje na zakon  u nadi da će ga on pročitati.Zaista sam pisala sa suzama u očima i molila za pomoć parovima koji tu pomoć trebaju.vidim da su ta pisma koja smo slali ipak uradili pomak.
Ja sam isto imala sedam j.s.,tri oplođene,jedna savršena blastica,dvije slabije kvalitete.Naravno da sam ljuta bila na zakon i bila bespomoćna.Ipak sam se odlučila na jednu blasticu jer nisam htjela rizikovati.HDB sada sam 16 t.t. i nadam se da će sve biti ok do kraja.Svjesna sam i toga bila da nisam uspjela da bi sve išla ispočetka.O tome sam i pisala Josipoviću,ja sam uspjela i imala ogromnu sreću i samoga Boga uz sebe... A drugi???Šta sa drugim parovima koji to prolaze opet i opet...

----------


## šniki

*H2O* pa zar već toliko.....ajme kako to vrijeme leti.......nadam se da si dobro, da je sve ok :Heart: 
A da, dobro jutro vam svima.....konačno sunce i nadam se da je to sad to....da je zimi kraj.....
Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete

----------


## tihić

Pozdrav cure ja sam išla vadit krv nalaz za dva sata. Moja sinošnja mrlja na gaćicama se nije pretvorila u vješticu za sada,već samo smeđa mrljica. To me malo ohrabrilo pa se još nadam radosnoj vijesti.

----------


## šniki

*tihić*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jako, jako.....drž se

----------


## bugaboo

tihić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure moje koliko potrage za mnom....ja sam vam ok....krvarila sam onak laganini...malo sam se uplašila....u strogom sam mirovanju...pa sam se maknula i od laptopa....vadila sam betu ona raste kao luda danas je bila oko 800...i dalje moram opasno mirovati



Drage cure , hvala vam što se brinete za mene...


Oprostite što se prije nisam javila.....


Pusa svima od nas troje naravno od  :Heart:

----------


## andreja

*tihić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju današnju betu! i naravni tebi *Crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kandela

Iva Mia...samo se ti draga cuvaj, bitno da sad znamo da je s tobom sve Ok.

----------


## šniki

*IvaMia* bitno da je sve ok.....čuvaj se

----------


## bugaboo

Dobila sam odgovor iz obiteljskog centra grada Zagreba za psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje. To se moze kod njih obaviti, savjetovanja traju nekoliko susreta sa pravnim savjetnikom i sa psihologom, besplatna su i nije potrebna uputnica.
Potrebno je nazvati na tel. 01 45 77 194 i ugovoriti termin koji vama odgovara.

Mislim da cu zvati Vili i IVF polikliniku jer nam se ne da nekoliko puta tamo odlaziti, radije cemo dati 100 kn i obaviti to u jednom điru. :Razz:

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia cuvaj svoje mrvice i mazi bushu :Love:

----------


## Bab

> Mislim da cu zvati Vili i IVF polikliniku jer nam se ne da nekoliko puta tamo odlaziti, radije cemo dati 100 kn i obaviti to u jednom điru.


Draga *bugaboo*, samo sam ti htjela reći da je psihološko savjetovanje u Viliju 250,00 kn...Pravno nismo obavili kod njih, ali mislim da je ista cijena...
čisto da si znaš računat...da te ne iznenadi cifra. Inače pravno savjetovanje smo u gradu kod jednog javnog bilježnika platili 285,00 kn i dobili tri primjerka tak da imami za dalje ako će nam trebati.

eto, samo toliko i nemojte se ljutiti kaj sam Vam upala na Vašu stranicu.

pusek svima i sretno

----------


## tihić

Pozdrav cure moja beta je 4,5. Sada idem zvati dr.da se dogovorimo za dalje.

----------


## andreja

*tihić* baš mi je žao,al budi optimistična i nedaj se pokolebati! :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

> Pozdrav cure moja beta je 4,5. Sada idem zvati dr.da se dogovorimo za dalje.


Draga tihić zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nazalost znam kako ti je, danas se isplaci, a od sutra s pozitivnim mislima na novi postupak  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Draga *bugaboo*, samo sam ti htjela reći da je psihološko savjetovanje u Viliju 250,00 kn...Pravno nismo obavili kod njih, ali mislim da je ista cijena...
> čisto da si znaš računat...da te ne iznenadi cifra. Inače pravno savjetovanje smo u gradu kod jednog javnog bilježnika platili 285,00 kn i dobili tri primjerka tak da imami za dalje ako će nam trebati.


Par stranica prije je jedna forumasica napisala da je u IVF poliklinici to platila 100 kn, u svakom slucaju budem ih jos zvala...

----------


## šniki

*tihić* žao mi je...... :Love: ....

----------


## H2O

Šniki,da vrijeme brzo leti,još malo pa sam na pola puta.Pusa tvojoj mrvici i tebi naravno.

Iva Mia beta je super.Ti samo odmaraj i ne brini,to je vjerovatno hematom.Ja sam krvarila negdje do 14 t.t.
,znam da nije svejedno viditi krv ali moraš biti smirena  i maziti svoju bušu.

Tihić baš mi je žao....

----------


## vinalina

tihić, žao mi je... :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

tihić,draga..baš mi je žao,al biti će drugi put...samo hrabro... :Love: 
ja obavila P&P u obiteljskom centru u VŽ ...maloprije sam došla doma,ništa nisam platila i dođe se samo jedanput...pa eto ako nekome nije daleko VŽ a treba to obaviti nek mi se javi na pp...
crvenkapice...ima li šta... :Heart:

----------


## tihić

Cure moje život ide dalje! Zvala sam doktora i kad vještica prođe idem da se dogovorimo za novi pokušaj!

----------


## BOZZ

e zvala i ja upravo sada, u mom gradu se isto može obaviti.Dolazi se dva puta valjda prvi put pravno savjetovanje a drugi put psihološko zato je dva put.Super nemoram u zagreb.

----------


## kandela

Tihić samo glavu gore, bit će slijedeći put...

----------


## BOZZ

tihić pusa,ništa digni se i kreni hrabro dalje uz osmijeh,uz tebe smo ...

----------


## ines31

*Tihić* žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Iva Mia* super glavno da si nam dobro, odmaraj i uživaj!

Evo meni danas bi transfer 3  :Shock:  osmostanična, samo je jedan malo lošije kvalitete vidim piše kao cc, ova dva super, beta 24.03.2010.!! :Heart:

----------


## tihić

Ines pa to je divno! Sada čuvaj svoje bebice

----------


## kiara79

ines31~~~~~~~~~~za mrve da se lijepo ugnijezde...

----------


## Jelena

> Aurora meni je jako žao te cure iz osijeka...nedaj bože nikome takvo iskustvo...al definitivno nije lijepo čitati takve priče...


Ne smijemo zdravo za gotovo uzimati činjenicu da smo najzaostalija fundamentalistička zemlja u Europi po pitanju IVF-a i da su osijek i njezina cijela obitelj žrtve ovakovg mirnog prihvaćanja ovog Milinovićevog kvazikatoličkog, kvazimoralnog zakona.

ina33, pino, Aurora* i ostali hvala što ne dozvoljavate da se zaboravi što nam je učinjeno u Hrvatskom Saboru. Guranje glave u pijesak pomaže samo mladim parovima koje nije pogodio zakon tako jako pa im je lakše ne vidjeti nas ostale.

----------


## vinalina

> da su osijek i njezina cijela obitelj žrtve ovakovg mirnog prihvaćanja ovog Milinovićevog kvazikatoličkog, kvazimoralnog zakona.


Kao prvo, osijek nije bila pogođena ovim zakonom (ako ćemo već cjepidlačiti, jer je ona išla u taj postupak u 6 mjesecu 2009), iako taj zakon implicira takve slučajeve. 
Halllloooo, cure, znamo mi to, znamo mi sve, nismo glupe i netreba nam dodatno objašnjavati zašto je zakon loš, imamo i mi svoje mozgove. Ali ne i druge solucije.

----------


## Kadauna

ja ću stvarno zamoliti moderatorice da malo stišaju ton ovdje. Jako me žalosti što smo se podijelile na ONE i OVE, na STARE i NOVE, STARE i MLADE..... 

Mi nekako, ustvari samo nekako imamo za odlazak vani u postupak, krpimo se i mi...... no cure, nije stvar da ne treba ići u postupke i tu u HR, dapače treba ići i bit će i po novome zakonu trudnoća (hvala Bogu, inače bismo stvarno davno već bila ispred ministarstva zdravstva u prosvjedu  :Smile: ) Vinalina ti si jedna od njih i hvala Bogu da je to tako, no treba po meni vrlo jasno reći da je postotak uspjeha u HR sad možda oko 15% ako uzmemo u obzir sve započete postupke, prije je bio kako - gdje u kojoj bolnici 25-35% i to valja imati na umu. Treba nas i vas stalno podsjetiti na činjenicu da je zakon katastrofalan, da smo nazvani zbog njega fundamentalistički katoličkom zemljom, da nam osim što nam nudi substandardno liječenje u odnosu na SVE države u Europi, zakon donio i niz drugih obstacles (psihološko savjetovanje koje je u Rijeki čak završilo i provodi se testiranje, pa pravno savjetovanje, pa drugo mišljenje - ja koja ima neprohodne jajovode trebam drugo mišljenje - možda će još izmisliti da trebam ići na još jednu laparoskopiju kako bi i drugi liječnik mogao sebe uvjeriti da su stvarno neprohodni!), ima dodatnih prepreka a cure to je pomanjkanje lijekova, to je nepružanje postupaka onim tempom koji nam je bio omogućen prije zbog nedostatka lijekova odnosno sredstava u bolnicama. 

I zato, zbog svega gore navedenog, cure moje drage..... treba svaki dan pisati da je zakon loš, da je zakon najgori u Europi, da nas nazaduju (a ne kao što Milinović tvrdi) unapređuju kao imamo vitrifikaciju jajnih stanica (nova metoda zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja j.s.) - to je neistina i laž i to treba imati na umu. 

Ajmo... tko je to upće imao što zamrznuti? Koliko je cura na Svetom Duhu koje su imale višak j.s.? Koliko ih je u Vinogradskoj? Koliko u Petrovoj? Rijeka? Split? Vitrifikacija je jako skupa, druga metoda zamrzavanja neefikasna, stoga se uglavnom u HR ne zamrzavaju j.s. nego se i bacaju. 


Mi moram biti jedno, mi bismo trebali svi biti u istom košu, i one koje su već postale majke, i one koje još nismo, i one koje su tek na samom početku IVF puta i one s dužim stažom, cure polako ali realistično...... treba ići u postupke u HR, ali valja imati na umu da se liječimo po najlošijoj metodi u EU.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*iva mia * drago mi je  da si ok, i beta ti je  super,samo neka raste  a ti  lezi  i  cuvaj se   :Heart: 
*tihic   * zao mi je draga i kod mene nista   ... :Crying or Very sad: .....moja beta  jos  gora...0,00    :Sad:

----------


## andreja

ajd *crvenkapice* baš mi je žao,ja mislila da ćeš nas barem ti razveselit. :Love:

----------


## Jelena

vinalina, meni je jako drago, iskreno od srca, da ti niti ne moraš razmišljati kako da namakneš novac za idući postupak. Ali ne zaboravi da nas ima koji *nemamo drugu soluciju* nego odreći se svega da možemo otići u postupak van jer smo diskriminirane ovim zakonom. Podrška ograničenju oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice je stvarno rijetka među nama pacijentima, a izvan naših granica je to, hvala bogu, neprihvaćena praksa. Meni je to isto kao što je nekim skupinama neprihvatljiva transfuzija krvi i transplantacija organa. Tko neće, ne mora na transfuziju. Tko želi da mu se pokušaju oploditi sve stanice, zašto ga ograničavati u tome.

----------


## Jelena

crvenkapica77, žao mi je za tvoju betu  :Sad:  ali s vašom dijagnozom, vi zbilja imate debele šanse da ubrzo dobijete mirišljivi smotuljak  :Heart:

----------


## tihić

Crvenkapice i meni je žao!Ma doći će i naših pet minuta. Ja sam već odlučila da u 4 mj.idem ponovo

----------


## KIKLA123

*crvenkapica,tihić ...    * al doći će i vaše i naše vrijeme.,...  *ines* za tvoje tri mrve.....  ja se danas ulovim cijeli dan kako razmišljam kako će mi opet biti nula :Sad: ..pa ne znam kaj mi je? ja inače nisam takva...uvijek sam pozitivna!!! al danas kao da sam malo maka... jel imo tko slične tegobe? katastrofa....

----------


## šniki

Ma* KIKLA* moja pa bilo bi čudno da si stalno optimistična, vesela i nasmijana.......ma daj, pa sve je to normala....treba sad preživjeti dva tjedna......
*crvenkapice* draga, šta za reći s da bude pametno i utješno......ali stvarno ima *Jelena* pravo.....sad pa sad će i tvoj smotuljak stići, ja sam u to uvjerena.....( jel ti sljedeći korak IVF ili još jedan AIH)??
*tihić* odlično je da imaš već plan, nekako je lakše gledati napred i ne osvrtati se......

----------


## tihić

Cure a zašto beta koja nije dobra pokaže neku vrijednost. Kaže moj muž možda je tek sad počela rasti :Laughing:

----------


## tihić

:Heart: Kikla ja sam cijeli postupak bila pozitivna, a četiri dana poslije ET kao da mi se cijeli svijet srušio.Stalno sam plakala i mislila na najgore.Valjda je to normalno,al nemoj se sekirat bt će šta mora biti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure a zašto beta koja nije dobra pokaže neku vrijednost. Kaže moj muž možda je tek sad počela rasti



i mene  to zanima.....obe imamo   negativnu betu a  sta  znaci kod tebe  4?....a tamo pise  sve ispod  5  nije trudnoca....
*sniki  * idem opet na  AIH  ..svoj 3. ....
*tihic * zasto ne ides odmah  sada  ovaj ciklus, pitam onako,jer ja  mislim odmah ici,   ili bi trebala odmorit malo,  sta vi mislite cure?  dajte pametnu ......
to bi mi bilo  3.  po redu kljukanje tabletama  uzastopno....prvo klom. pa femara.sad opet  femara...sama  n eznam sta da radim...ko ce  cekat  jos mj. dana .. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj   *tihic   * ja sam skroz pukla  nemoj mi zamjeriti,,ja mislila ti  isla na AIH...........
danas nisam sva svoja.....

----------


## tihić

Crvenkapice preskočit ću treći mjesec zbog posla. Pošto nisam iz Zagreba malo mi je nezgodno.Moram biti u ZG dva tjedna zbog folikulomtrije.A kad sam danas vidjela plaću zbog bolovanja pala sam na dupe.Tako da bi ponovno probala u travnju.
Koliko treba proći vremena da se ponovno ide u stimulirani postupak :Wink:

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapica* ma ja ne vidim razlog zakaj nebi išla....mislim tak sam i ja za redom išla na klomifenu....ne znam....mislim da se smije, a i najbolje će ti dr reći......
*tihić* neki kažu da treba parem 3 do 6mj....nemam pojma točno, mislim da ovisi i o tome koliko si pikica primila.....znam da možeš na prirodnjak odmah....ali nije loše odmoriti malo.....a vrijeme je tako dragocijeno da čovjek niti sam ne zna.....

Joj curke moje drage.....stvarno se nadam da su vam ovo posljednji neuspjeli pokušaji,,,,,,,,baš me to rastužuje sve.......

----------


## kandela

> Crvenkapice preskočit ću treći mjesec zbog posla. Pošto nisam iz Zagreba malo mi je nezgodno.Moram biti u ZG dva tjedna zbog folikulomtrije.A kad sam danas vidjela plaću zbog bolovanja pala sam na dupe.Tako da bi ponovno probala u travnju.
> Koliko treba proći vremena da se ponovno ide u stimulirani postupak



Tihić ak trebas smjestaj javi se slobodno, ili bilo sto dok si u Zg...

----------


## tihić

Ma ženice moje kad gledam vas ja sam sretna.Pa rijetko tko uspije od prvi put.Tužna jesam,al isplatit će se trud kad tad.Pa ni vi niste uspjele odmah!

Kandela baš ti hvala ako budemo šta trebali javit ću ti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kandela

ja i radim blizu SD i bilo sto, sto mogu napraviti samo reci...bilo tko od vas cura koje dolazite iz drugih mjesta....javite se i nema problema  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

ajme crvenkapice..hebemu miša... :Love:

----------


## marta26

cure, dosla sam vam pozeljeti puno puno srece u postupcima, posebno mojoj dragoj *ines*, draga, vibram za veeeliku beturinu!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *crvenkapica* ma ja ne vidim razlog zakaj nebi išla....mislim tak sam i ja za redom išla na klomifenu....ne znam....mislim da se smije, a i najbolje će ti dr reći......
> *tihić* neki kažu da treba parem 3 do 6mj....nemam pojma točno, mislim da ovisi i o tome koliko si pikica primila.....znam da možeš na prirodnjak odmah....ali nije loše odmoriti malo.....a vrijeme je tako dragocijeno da čovjek niti sam ne zna.....
> 
> Joj curke moje drage.....stvarno se nadam da su vam ovo posljednji neuspjeli pokušaji,,,,,,,,baš me to rastužuje sve.......



*sniki  stvarno mislis  da ne steti  mom tijelu  puno  da  opet   idem odmah  na  femaru.....to bi bio 3-4x*

----------


## sivka

Bokić cure samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim sreću svima vama i nama... :Laughing: a žao mi je curke kojim nije uspjelo bit će  :Saint: , ja krećem dalje na jesen točnije kraj 8mj početak 9mj, to mi je bila najbolja solucija zbog svega i posla i ljekova i tak, nisam baš sretna ali moram se pomiriti s time, zato drage moje stalno vas čitam i držim fige da vam se ostvare želje da budete trbušaste.... a vi koje ste trbušaste ima da nas pozarazite ODMAH  :Laughing:  puno  :Kiss:

----------


## kandela

Sivka  :Love:

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* a zakaj oni tebe nebi na IVF sad stavili....mislim daj ih malo zajaši....pa čovječe 3 ciljana ste imali i 2 AIH-a......pa stvarno ne kužim......tako te gnjaviti, a ja sam nekak uvjerena da bi tebi, baš zato kaj je sve u redu IVF bio dobitni.....ma ne znam......svaki taj postupak odlomi komadić tebe......( pa dosta je tih pokušaja bilo.....očito je sad vrijeme za IVF)

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice zao mi je sto nije uspjelo  :Sad:  :Love: 

Ali slazem se sa Sniki, reci dr. da bi ti sada na IVF pa ces vidjeti sto ce ti reci.

----------


## ines31

Hej curke hvala Vam! Evo protiče moj prvi dan nakon transfer s obzirom da sam na beskofeisnkoj kavi kao drogirana i samo spavam! 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove postupke!!!!!!

----------


## šniki

*ines* samo odmaraj i pajki, uživaj, sad su paketići dostavljeni na pravu adresu i to je to......a joj, kak bu ti se tek spavalo od Utrića.....ja sam samo ćorkala, nije mi bilo loše moram priznati, a sad samo jašem i ne znam kaj bi sama od sebe......pusić

----------


## andreja

*crvenkapice* Šniki ima pravo. zatraži da te stave na IVF. Tak sam ti i ja. dr.T mi je rekla da ćemo pokušati 3x AIH,a ak nebude ništ od toga idemo na IVF. Nkad sam nakon 3 neuspjelog AIH-a došla dalje na dogovor,radio je samo dr.B i on je htio da napravimo još barem 3 AIH-a,no ja nisam htjela. nakon toga se dobro izderao na mene :Mad: , da što si ja umišljam,da u Njemačkoj rade 10x AIH,no ja sam mu ljubazno odvratila da nismo u Njemačkoj već u Hrvatskoj i da sam se tako dogovorila s dr.T.i pristao je bez daljnjeg razglabanja. :Smile:

----------


## tihić

Cure da li IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu ulazi u onih 6 puta na besplatno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tihić

Cure da li IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu ulazi u onih 6 puta na besplatno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

*tihić* imaš moj post na 10 str ( 491) pa pročitaj, imaš za sve......

----------


## tihić

Imam još jedno pitanje: Jučer Sam prestala uzimati utrogestan pa me zanima kad vještica otprilike dođe. Imam samo neki smeđi iscjedak od jučer.
Zanimljivo,više me ni jajnici ne probadaju samo sam odjednom užasno umorna

----------


## šniki

meni ti je dolazila 2-3 dana nakon kaj bi prestala stavljati utriće.....pa prvo ti tak brljavi to smećkasto ,a onda gospođa zlokić krene.....

----------


## tihić

Hvala šniki!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo ja  juce  ujutro zadnji  utrogestan stavila.....juce  nesto smeđe,,  danas  nesto smeđe,   sad kao i neka krv....sad ne znam  koji mi je  1dc......danas ili sutra?....

----------


## bugaboo

> evo ja juce ujutro zadnji utrogestan stavila.....juce nesto smeđe,, danas nesto smeđe, sad kao i neka krv....sad ne znam koji mi je 1dc......danas ili sutra?....


Tak je i meni brljavilo, u cetvrtak predvecer malo krvi, ali tek u noci s cetvrtka na petak sam pravo procurila pa petak smatram 1 dc. Ako ti danas nije fest krenulo mislim da sutra smatras 1 dc.

----------


## kiara79

draga moja jel je krv ili je kao neka krv...to je razlika...mislim da bi to ipak sutra bio 1.dc...računa se kad počne krvarenje,a ne brljavljenje.. :Saint:  što si odlučila draga,koji ti je idući korak još jedan AIH ili IVF.. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad ste me zbunile......smeđa  krv....eto tako je....onda sutra  1dc jeli?  mislim znam ja  da ako dobijes do 17h  onda  taj dan 1dc, ako poslije onda sutradan  1dc
 ali  kod mene citav dan smeđe....sta se to ne pika?

----------


## vinalina

crvenkapice, oprosti draga, bila sam zaokupljena drugim stvarima :Laughing:  pa sam predvidjela tvoju betu.

 Žao mi je.  :Sad: . Znamo mi kolika je bol. 
Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sljedeći dobitni postupak.

Ne pika se to smeđe, samo svježa krv.

----------


## tihić

Vinalina vidim da si puno puta išla na prirodne ICSI. Jesi šta koristila u to vrijeme tipa neke vitamine,čajeve ili sl.
Ja bi išla na prirodni u travnju pa bi se već sad počela pripremat( premda nisam baš optimistična na prirodne al vrijedi pokušat)

----------


## vinalina

> Vinalina vidim da si puno puta išla na prirodne ICSI. Jesi šta koristila u to vrijeme tipa neke vitamine,čajeve ili sl.
> Ja bi išla na prirodni u travnju pa bi se već sad počela pripremat( premda nisam baš optimistična na prirodne al vrijedi pokušat)


Pa iskreno kako kada, uglavnom ništa. Osim folne.

----------


## KIKLA123

bokić cure.... mene boli trbuh kao da ću dobiti al danas mi tek 19dc i 4 dpt,,i za sve je prerano.. i narasto veeeeliki kao da sam trudne nekih 6,7mj,,,ma katastrofa...ko neki strašni pms...imam veliki pritisak da moram piškiti a kad odem tamo samo malo i nemrem više,al pritisak ostaje... sad mi se to nikako ne sviđa jer brijem da ću procuriti...jajnici me probadaju...a sve me boli od pupka na dole...al me najviše muči kaj se napuho tak i bolan sav... a do sad mi sve tako lijepo išlo...i da kad ležim ne boli tako jako... a tako sam si mislila da će ovaj put uspijet...sad baš i ne mislim :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## goa

Bog,*Kikla*! Ne bih te htjela isprepadati, ali meni to zvuči kao hiperstimulacija, mislim da bi se trebala javiti dr.obavezno i pij puuuuno vode u međuvremenu! Sretno i ako te tješi,kažu da pogoduje trudnoći  :Wink:

----------


## ines31

*Kikla*  draga daj nazovi dr. slažem se s goa siptomi su hiperstimulacije, i da istina pogoršaju se s trudnoćom!!!!! Puuuunnnooo vode pij, i javi se!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tek sam sad vidjela ovu raspravu na forumu i vidim kako neki imaju stav o nama koji smo odlučili pokušati sa postupkom u inozemstvu kao onima s mogućnostima, mislim ne znam u kakvoj su financijskoj situaciji svi koji ovdje pišu, ali mogu reći za nas da naša situacija nije nimalo blistava oboje smo zaposleni u državnoj firmi i imamo prosječne plaće a da bi mogli otići u Maribor morali smo dignuti kredit jer mi te novce  ne bi uspjeli uštediti par godina, sad si više nećemo moći priuštiti ništa osim onog osnovnog za život dok ne isplatimo cijeli kredit.
Maribor nam nije bio prva solucija ali nakon 5 neuspjelih postupaka bilo je ili sad ili nikad jer psihički više nisam mogla podnositi stalne neuspjehe i znam da mi tamo nitko ne garantira uspjeh ali svakako su šanse veće nego ovdje.
Dakako da treba pokušavati i ovdje samo hoću reći da mi koji idemo van nismo bogataši!

----------


## goa

E da, *Kikla,*ako već nisi otišla do dr., zaboravi onu šetnju što si spominjala na topicu Nakon transfera, moraš mirovati u takvom stanju!!U apoteci imaš kupiti Rehidrox sol, 30-ak kn, to sam ja pila protiv hiperstimulacije, gadno, ali pij što više,to je važno!

----------


## bugaboo

Dobila odgovor iz IVF poliklinike za P&P savjetovanje, oni to organiziraju samo za svoje pacijente. Izgleda da cemo ipak na par seansi o obiteljski centar, necu davati 500 kn Viliju.

----------


## KIKLA123

krenula šetat al nisam mogla,pa se vratila...bum poslala u apoteku...nisam zvala dr,ipak nedjelja je.... bum sutra... a jedino kad ležim ne boli jako,,,, ja sam kao zadnji put imala neku laganu hipers.to mi reko dr,na transferu al kao ne strašno da je jajnik povećan desni..citiram njega.i to je to...pa mi je sad dao cetrotide kao protiv hiperst. da ne bilo kao zadnji put... hvala cure...bum sutra išla dr. ak ne prođe.. idem ja krknut normabel...

----------


## KIKLA123

*goa*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje evo vam jedan veeeeliki pozdrav iz horizontale.....meni je svaki dan sve bolje i bojle.....krvi više nema....fala Bogu....


Tihič draga baš mi je žao....drž se draga


Crvenkapice nemoj se zezati s tim kombinacijama idi na IVF...nemaš što izgubiti


Šniki zlato....u kojem sam ja tjednu trudnoće ako sam imala ET 22.2 (postala si nam kao prava dr. fala ti za svaki odgovor)

----------


## tihić

Iva mia ukucaj u google kalendar trudnoće i ono ti samo izračuna  kojem si tjednu. Prvi dan se računa prvi dan zadnje mjesečnice

----------


## mare41

kikla, kako je? nadam se da će biti ok.

----------


## goa

*Kikla,* draga, pij, pij i samo pij, i miruj,ako se , ne daj, Bože, pogorša, piči u bolnicu, javi se kad budeš mogla! 
P.S.pari mi se da je ovo trudnoća  :Wink:

----------


## pino

Ima i http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info kalkulator trudnoce ako upises datum punkcije ili transfera s bas zgodnim kalendarom: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ima i http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info kalkulator trudnoce ako upises datum punkcije ili transfera s bas zgodnim kalendarom: 
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89


 
Pino hvalaaaaaaaaa ti   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Di ste cureeeeeeeeee....ja sam se vratila laptopu..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tihić

Pozdrav cure! Ja sam se vratila radit i osjećam se kao da me nije bilo godinu dana , a ne jedan mjesec! Uživajte i čuvajte svoje bebice, a vi koje ste na terapijama sretno! :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Curke, jel ikome dr. rekao da osim P&P savjetovanja trebamo imati i drugo misljenje MPO doktora?

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, jel ikome dr. rekao da osim P&P savjetovanja trebamo imati i drugo misljenje MPO doktora?


Meni nije rekao da nam to treba...
ja završila sa klomićima i sva sam si bezveze,i ne osjećam nikakve promjene...a možda i ne bi trebala :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tihić

> Curke, jel ikome dr. rekao da osim P&P savjetovanja trebamo imati i drugo misljenje MPO doktora?


Mi smo trebali i za prvi put donijeti drugo mišljenje. Meni je napisao dokror iz Osijeka

----------


## bugaboo

> Mi smo trebali i za prvi put donijeti drugo mišljenje. Meni je napisao dokror iz Osijeka


Thanx, onda cu odmah traziti uputnicu i za drugo misljenje.

----------


## tihić

> Thanx, onda cu odmah traziti uputnicu i za drugo misljenje.


Vidim da 23.3 ideš ponovno na dogovor. jel planiraš ići na prirodni ciklus.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Thanx, onda cu odmah traziti uputnicu i za drugo misljenje.


 

Cure od moje trudnoće ništa beta jutros 81....koma sam, još uvijek ne vjerujem :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

Iva Mia :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia


 
Draga što ćeš ti dalje, kako dalje...ja neodustajem!?!

----------


## bugaboo

> Vidim da 23.3 ideš ponovno na dogovor. jel planiraš ići na prirodni ciklus.


Iskreno ne znam ni sama jer mi je ovaj 1. put bio lagano stimulirani (samo klomifen+3 gonala), mislim da se to smatra prirodnim cikusom.

Ja bih najradije u ful stimulirani pa ako ne uspije onda u medjuvremenu na prirodnjake buduci da pauza izmedju 2 stimulirana mora biti 6 mjeseci. Vidjet cu sto ce dr. reci nakon sto mu to predlozim :Rolling Eyes: 

Svakako bih htjela prije ljeta na 1. stimulirani...

----------


## tihić

Draga moja Iva žao mi je! Molim te budi hrabra ! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iskreno ne znam ni sama jer mi je ovaj 1. put bio lagano stimulirani (samo klomifen+3 gonala), mislim da se to smatra prirodnim cikusom.
> 
> Ja bih najradije u ful stimulirani pa ako ne uspije onda u medjuvremenu na prirodnjake buduci da pauza izmedju 2 stimulirana mora biti 6 mjeseci. Vidjet cu sto ce dr. reci nakon sto mu to predlozim
> 
> Svakako bih htjela prije ljeta na 1. stimulirani...


 
Ja sam sam sad bila na ful stimuliranom....jel sada mogu ići na neki lagani IVF.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Draga moja Iva žao mi je! Molim te budi hrabra !


 
Hrabra sam draga, al me slomilo...mislim da sam sve oplakala....kao da mi se cijeli svijet srušio

----------


## bugaboo

> Draga što ćeš ti dalje, kako dalje...ja neodustajem!?!


Iva Mia znam da ti nije lako  :Love: , ali nazovi gore dr. i sestre, naruci se na dogovor za dalje. Ne znam jel moras ici na kakav pregled jer ti je beta narasla pa pala, bolje nek ti kazu cure s vise iskustva, mislim da se to smatra biokemijskom ali nisam ziher.

Ja iduci tjedan osim dogovora kod dr. imam i termin u Vinogradskoj za dr. misljenje, a krecemo i na P&P savjetovanja da to obavimo do postupka koji ce biti nadam se prije ljeta.

----------


## andreja

*Iva Mia* žao mi je,ali drago mi je vidjeti da ne odustaješ samo tako! :Love:

----------


## andreja

evo curke samo da vam javim,danas u 15.30 na HTV2 ide emisuja pod nazivom ETIKA. bit će tema o MPO.

----------


## šniki

Iva Mia sad tek vidim i ne vjerujem....šta za reći??!! Drž se i gledaj prema napred :Love:

----------


## ines31

Iva Mia draga žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tihić

Ines kako se osijećaš

----------


## lanarica

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: *Iva Mia* ---jako mi je žao !!! drži se !!!!!!

----------


## ines31

> Ines kako se osijećaš


A evo već dva dana se borim sa zuboboljom, nakraju sam popila paracetamol nisam mogla izdržat, do prije sat vremena ništa nisam osjećala  ni jajnike ni maternicu ni jedno probadanje, no evo prije nekih sat vremena krenulo i to danas mi je inače 3dpt! Zasad ništa strašno, samo da me ova zubobolaj prođe, najgore što uopće ne znam ni koji zub nego imam osjećaj da me cijela lijeva strana vilice boli, ništa nije natečeno unutar sve ok izgleda!!!

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia žao mi je..
Ines i ja sam luda i mene zub boli...ja u srijedu na folikulometriju nadam se da je naraso koji folikulić.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOZZ

a jojjj

----------


## crvenkapica77

*iva mia*    zao mi je draga...... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: .... :Love: .
*kiara   * bit ce  ..ovaj put mora bit folikula i to  velikih i  dobrih....sretno  :Heart: 
*bugaboo*    sretno........

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice, jel tebi dr. prepise femaru ili to sama kupis? 
Ako me nece htjeti slati na stimulirani probala bih s femarom jer mislim da mi je klomifen stanjio endometrij u zadnjem postupku, na zadnoj folikulometriji na dan stoperice je bio samo 6 mm.

----------


## mare41

cure, jel neko zna kako je kikla?

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo, draga nebih te htjela razočarati, ali ovaj tvoj posljednji ciklus zahtijeva 3 mjeseca pauze od hormona. Bilo bi najbolje da ideš u čiste prirodnjake. Ali to će ti i doktor reći.

----------


## Jim

*Iva Mia* jako mi je žao, znam da nema riječi utjehe u ovim trenucima i što god da ti kažemo bol ostaje i neopisiva je, neka te tješi to da nisi sama, sve smo uz tebe,mi koje te u potpunosti razumijemo i koje proživljavamo isto što i ti. Nisi sama ! Znam da ti je preteško sada ali moraš skupiti snage, moraš biti hrabra i ići dalje,po svoju bebu koja te čeka.
" ... a kad zaboli stisnut ću zube i neću pustiti ka ni ptica krik..."  :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, draga nebih te htjela razočarati, ali ovaj tvoj posljednji ciklus zahtijeva 3 mjeseca pauze od hormona. Bilo bi najbolje da ideš u čiste prirodnjake. Ali to će ti i doktor reći.


Nadam se samo da cu upasti prije ljeta u 1. stimulirani, da ne moram cekati do jeseni...

Ako je potrebno 3 mj. pauze, onda bih mogla u 5. ili 6. mjesecu, ali vidjet cemo sto ce dr. reci.

----------


## Jim

Drage moje,može li mi tko reći u postupku ivf-a kada na "scenu" stupaju naši mužići?

----------


## bugaboo

> Drage moje,može li mi tko reći u postupku ivf-a kada na "scenu" stupaju naši mužići?


Na dan punkcije tvoj MM daje svoj "doprinos"! (s uputnicom za spermiogram)

----------


## Jim

Možete li mi reći da li je transfer bolan i idete li na transfer u pratnji supruga ili same ????

----------


## tihić

> Možete li mi reći da li je transfer bolan i idete li na transfer u pratnji supruga ili same ????


transfer ti nije bolan ništa ne osjetiš. Muža možeš povest al ne moraš.Ljepše je kad je uz nas.

----------


## bugaboo

Bilo bi lijepo da te odfura doma nakon transfera.

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia jesi išla na SD :Love:

----------


## KIKLA123

Dobro jutro curce :Coffee: .... ja dobila uroinfekt tako da čini mi se niš od moje trudnoće,jer dr. mi je rekla da to izazove i pobačaj,pa brijem si niš od implatacije al nikad se nazna.... bumo vidjeli u pon betu.bitno je da me ne boli... a i danas sam si baš nekako nepisivo sretna, pa evo i malo vama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..* jim* nisam baš pratila u kojoj si fazi?* ines* ljube ima li simptoma?svima drugima  :Love: ...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Tihić draga ja sam ti jučer bila na SD...idemo u 4.mj na prirodni IVF....veselim se ...nada umire posljednja....cure moje jaka sam...

----------


## ines31

> Tihić draga ja sam ti jučer bila na SD...idemo u 4.mj na prirodni IVF....veselim se ...nada umire posljednja....cure moje jaka sam...


Bravo Iva Mia, tako treba ne predavati se, za 4 mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice, jel tebi dr. prepise femaru ili to sama kupis? 
> Ako me nece htjeti slati na stimulirani probala bih s femarom jer mislim da mi je klomifen stanjio endometrij u zadnjem postupku, na zadnoj folikulometriji na dan stoperice je bio samo 6 mm.


proslu sam kupila kod   dr.10 tabl.  4ookn.....
sad ovu  sam dobila od  jedne cure  odavde sa  foruma......

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure sta znaci  prirodni...jel to sa klomifenima??

iva mia   sretno draga......
kiara  sta nam radis   dobroga?
kikla   sretno  u  ponedeljak.
jim  sretno

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure sta znaci prirodni...jel to sa klomifenima??
> 
> iva mia sretno draga......
> kiara sta nam radis dobroga?
> kikla sretno u ponedeljak.
> jim sretno


 
Draga crvenkapice prirodno ja mislim da u mom slučaju znači vjerovatno totalno bez terapije...jer sam sad bila na totalno ful tretmanu...ako bude nešto to će vjerovatno biti nešto lagano...možda klomifeni...a ja moram u idućem ciklusu doći 13-14 dan i onda se vidi kakva je zapravo situacija... :Smile: 

Kako si ti u kojoj odnosno kakvoj si fazi postupka...

----------


## kiara79

evo mene sa izvještajem...endo 7 mm.desno folikula nekoliko od 9 mm isto tako i lijevo...nešto sam opet skeptična... :Rolling Eyes:  u petak sam ponovno gore i nadam se da će koji folikulić postati vodeći pa ću više znati..

----------


## tihić

> evo mene sa izvještajem...endo 7 mm.desno folikula nekoliko od 9 mm isto tako i lijevo...nešto sam opet skeptična... u petak sam ponovno gore i nadam se da će koji folikulić postati vodeći pa ću više znati..


ma bit će to sve ok. šta uzimaš kao terapiju,sorry sigurno si već navela negdje,al nisam zapamtila i koji ti je danas dan

----------


## bugaboo

Kad budem isla na dogovor iduci tjedan to ce mi biti 12. dc, jel postoji sansa da vec ovaj ciklus idem na potpuni prirodnjak ili tek iduci ciklus?

Joj tak sam nestrpljiva, zivim od menge do menge, jedva cekam dan kad ce konacno kasniti...

Ova menga nakon postupka je trajala samo 2 dana, cini mi se da je samo potvdila moju tezu da mi je endometrij bio pretanak.

----------


## bugaboo

> evo mene sa izvještajem...endo 7 mm.desno folikula nekoliko od 9 mm isto tako i lijevo...nešto sam opet skeptična... u petak sam ponovno gore i nadam se da će koji folikulić postati vodeći pa ću više znati..


Koji ti je dc? Mozda je jos prerano da folikulici budu veci, sve zavisi kako tko reagira na lijekove. Meni je punkcija bila 12. dc, a na zadnjoj folikulometriji na 10. dc su bila 4 vodeca od 18 do 20 mm, a endometrij samo 6 mm.

----------


## kiara79

bila na klomifenu...danas 10 d.c. :Heart:

----------


## tihić

Ma Kiara bit će to dobro. Sve će to do punkcije doći na svoje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo, kako si se dogovorila za dogovor? Ton se tako ne radi na sd. Inače poslije negativne bete ideš gore u pola 7 na folikulometriju 8, 9 dc. Bez naručivanja. Znači to se radi u prirodnim ciklusima u koje se ne računa klomifenski ciklus. Prirodni znači spontani, tvoj mjesečni, normalni, neznam kako da drugačije objasnim. Klomifeni su blaga stimulacija. Nakon blage stimulacije treba proći 3 mjeseca do ponovne stimulacije (bilo kakve), a u tom vremenu možeš ići u prirodne. 
Bojim se da će ti sada biti kasno za prirodni, jedino ako nemaš dogovoreni AIH?. Kada ideš gore, mislim kada ti pada taj 12 dan? Kaj nisi dobila sada estrofem?

kiara, zašto si skeptična? Sve će to biti u redu,imaš ih više komada, znači nešto će ostati, endometrij ti je odličan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve!!!

----------


## kiara79

ma nemam pojma ,al tak se nekak čudno osjećam...blentavo.. :Shock: ..ma i ja se nadam da  će nešto od toga ostati.. :Yes: 
tihić ja idem na AIH.. :Saint:

----------


## bugaboo

[QUOTE=vinalina;1574275]bugaboo, kako si se dogovorila za dogovor? Ton se tako ne radi na sd. Inače poslije negativne bete ideš gore u pola 7 na folikulometriju 8, 9 dc. Bez naručivanja. Znači to se radi u prirodnim ciklusima u koje se ne računa klomifenski ciklus. Prirodni znači spontani, tvoj mjesečni, normalni, neznam kako da drugačije objasnim. Klomifeni su blaga stimulacija. Nakon blage stimulacije treba proći 3 mjeseca do ponovne stimulacije (bilo kakve), a u tom vremenu možeš ići u prirodne. 
Bojim se da će ti sada biti kasno za prirodni, jedino ako nemaš dogovoreni AIH?. Kada ideš gore, mislim kada ti pada taj 12 dan? Kaj nisi dobila sada estrofem?QUOTE]

Cim sam dobila nalaz bete otisla sam do sestre J. i ona me narucila tek za 23.03. da dodjem i vidim s dr. sta dalje, nije mi nista rekla da dodjem na folikulometriju 8, 9. dc. 

Taj 12. dan mi pada sad u utorak, nisam dobila estrofem, ne znam niti sto je to???

----------


## Jim

Da li tko ide na ivf u travnju ???? Mene je dr.B stavio na listu za lijekove na samom kraju 2.mj. (cca 26.02.)i rekao mi je da krajem 3.mj.nazovem SD da vidim da li su stigli lijekovi, pa me zanima da li još koja od vas čeka lijekove?

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo, koliki ti je bio endometrij? Estrofem su tablete za podebljavanje endometrija, inače se konzumiraju kada si na klomifenima, jer klomifen zaustavi rast end.
Drugi puta nazoveš i kažeš negativna beta, pojaviš se u prirodnom gore 8 sc. Ali samo ako je prirodni, naravno da ako je bilo kakav stimulirani da ga moraš raditi u dogovoru s dr.
Jim ideš u dugi protokol, s decapeptilom ili ? Koji dc krećeš?

----------


## bugaboo

Znaci da se za prirodni ne moram nis dogovarati s dr. nego samo dodjem ako sam taj ciklus raspolozena za jos 1 postupak. Vinalina hvala za info, sestra J. mi nije nista takvog rekla pa nije niti cudo da sam zbunjena.

Endometrij mi je na dan stoperice bio 6 mm, a kasnije mi nisu nista rekli. Estrofem nitko nije niti spomenuo, a kako mi je bio 1. postupak bilo koje vrste nisam niti znala da mi to treba. Pa zar ne bi dr. trebala reci da to pijem ako treba? Ako mi je vec rekla za utrice, dex i andol, zasto mi nije i to dala da se podeblja endometrij? Ocito da cu izresetat dr. iduci tjedan :Mad:

----------


## šniki

*bugaboo* draga, jel ti piješ kaj za hiperprolaktinemiju......ja sam onaj prok....Bromergon pila....uh, grozno mi je bilo od njega, dok se nisam navikla, sad ga više ne pijem......

----------


## KIKLA123

hej curice.....  *bugaboo* ne zovi jacu više... ona meni isto tako je rekla jednom da dođem kasnije i onda me dr pita zašto nisam došla na prirodnjak...jaca je malo kisela...zovi peru koja je po meni super  ili traži dr. na telefon..ili gore na dogovor u pola osam kad su folik..bez najave...jaca jedva čeka da nekog otkanta...ona si je pasent sa mrkom dr.T.   ja evo čekam al nekako samo što nisam procurila... sve će mi ispast dole od bolova i frkanja.... popiz. ću do pon...

----------


## Jim

*vinalina* - prvi puta idem na ivf tako da sam još malo zbunjena među svim tim pojmovima... ja sam u protokolu gonal-cetrotide-decapeptyl (ne znam da li je kratki ili dugi), a dr.B mi još nije rekao kako ću uzimati jer moram kod njega na kontrolu kada dobijem lijekove sa SD.

----------


## bugaboo

> *bugaboo* draga, jel ti piješ kaj za hiperprolaktinemiju......ja sam onaj prok....Bromergon pila....uh, grozno mi je bilo od njega, dok se nisam navikla, sad ga više ne pijem......


Bromergon i ja smo si ko prst i nokat, pijem ga vec 7 godina otkad mi je dijagnosticirana hiperprolaktinemija, nemam nikakve nuspojave, samo sam kile natukla, ali nisam sigurna jer je to od njega jer ja stvarno volim papati  :Laughing:

----------


## bugaboo

> hej curice..... *bugaboo* ne zovi jacu više... ona meni isto tako je rekla jednom da dođem kasnije i onda me dr pita zašto nisam došla na prirodnjak...jaca je malo kisela...zovi peru koja je po meni super ili traži dr. na telefon..ili gore na dogovor u pola osam kad su folik..bez najave...jaca jedva čeka da nekog otkanta...ona si je pasent sa mrkom dr.T. ja evo čekam al nekako samo što nisam procurila... sve će mi ispast dole od bolova i frkanja.... popiz. ću do pon...


Postupak mi je vodila dr. T, bilo ko na traci, niti se ne sjednem na "kraljevski stolac", a vec sam obucena i jurim na posao. Nadam se da ce u utorak gore biti dr. B i da ce mi on neke stvari bolje objasniti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  menga  zadnjih par mj.   2 dana    :Rolling Eyes:  ...jel mi zbog toga endomerij  uvijek tako tanak?   zasto mi dr. to nije nikad  rekao........kad sam mu spomenula svoju kratku mengu on je rekao da je to  skroz ok........taj estrofem  nikad mi  nije  dao   :Rolling Eyes: ...........

mene bas  zanima  koliko bi ja to imala  folikula  bez klomifena i femare....kad ih  a njima dobijem   2.-3......mozda jedan ili nijedan?.....

----------


## vinalina

Ma definitivni bi imala jedan. 
Da li ti je dr rekao koliki ti je endometrij? Meni kada pijem te šugave klomifene uvijek stane na 3 -5 mm, kako kada i uvijek sam pila estrofem i to već 2 dana prije štoperice i to 2 tbl na dan...
Crvenkapice, nisam baš u toku, ti si već sada na 3 AIH, s Femarom ili je to sada bilo?

----------


## vinalina

Mislim da ti je već stvarno dosta ciljanih i aihova...

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da je o.k. sto ovaj ciklus nisam u postupku jer vec 3 dana imam strasnu prehladu, nos mi curi u potocima.

Vinalina u kojem si sada tjednu? Cini mi se da je Šniki vec pola puta prosla. Moramo malo i mi trudilice pratit vas trudnice, a ne vas samo gnjaviti za savjete.  :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Ma nije ovo trudnički. Tu ste vi u prvom planu. (7).

----------


## vesna35

> Da li tko ide na ivf u travnju ???? Mene je dr.B stavio na listu za lijekove na samom kraju 2.mj. (cca 26.02.)i rekao mi je da krajem 3.mj.nazovem SD da vidim da li su stigli lijekovi, pa me zanima da li još koja od vas čeka lijekove?


Bok cure,

ja idem u postupak početkom travnja. Došla sam 16.03. s friškim nalazima hormona i doktor mi je odmah dao 10 gonala ( znači, imaju gonale ). Ja idem sa samo 2 gonala dnevno i bez supresije ( decapeptyla ).

----------


## vesna35

[/QUOTE]

Cim sam dobila nalaz bete otisla sam do sestre J. i ona me narucila tek za 23.03. da dodjem i vidim s dr. sta dalje, nije mi nista rekla da dodjem na folikulometriju 8, 9. dc. [/QUOTE]

----------


## vesna35

Bogaboo, vezano na ovaj gore citat.

Ja ti predlažem da se sutra u pola osam pojaviš na folikulometriji. Postoji ti mogućnost da odmah 1. mjesec poslije stimulacije imaš više šansi u prirodnjaku jer možeš od prošle stimulacije razviti više folikula. Dr. T. nema baš previše iskustva i bolje ti je da se sam pobrineš za sebe. Jednostavno reci da želiš prirodnjak, ako je moguće. Nemaš kaj izgubiti. Šteta je da ne probaš kad su ti hormoni još na višim razinama. Kad se pojaviš, ne vjerujem da će te odbiti. Sestra nema pojma kaj ti treba reći.

----------


## vinalina

Tako je samo ti odi tamo u pola 8 i nedaj se zekati. Reci da si došla u prirodni. Kaj bu sestra znala da si to baš ti. Imaš vremena, odi sutra. Još onda stigneš ovaj mjessec.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ma definitivni bi imala jedan. 
> Da li ti je dr rekao koliki ti je endometrij? Meni kada pijem te šugave klomifene uvijek stane na 3 -5 mm, kako kada i uvijek sam pila estrofem i to već 2 dana prije štoperice i to 2 tbl na dan...
> Crvenkapice, nisam baš u toku, ti si već sada na 3 AIH, s Femarom ili je to sada bilo?


prvi aih,klom.    10dc   e.5mm,,  drugi put  klom.  8dc  e. 2,5mm.......2 aih  femara  9dc  e. 4,5mm.......i sad cemo vidjet  u ponedeljak sam na folikulometriji.....jako tanak imam uvijek  endometrij.. :Sad: (

----------


## crvenkapica77

nije mi jasno kako cu ja  uopce ikad  ostat  trudna  s takvim  tankim endometrijem   :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Da li tko ide na ivf u travnju ???? Mene je dr.B stavio na listu za lijekove na samom kraju 2.mj. (cca 26.02.)i rekao mi je da krajem 3.mj.nazovem SD da vidim da li su stigli lijekovi, pa me zanima da li još koja od vas čeka lijekove?


 
Draga Jim jati idem u travnju na IVF, al na prirodni!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure puno vam hvala za info kak to funkionira na SD, bez vas sam totalni tutlek u svemu tome. Nazalost nisam vidjela vase postove pa nisam otisla danas gore, a nemam niti uputnicu za folik., ovaj ciklus s MM-om prakticiram kucnu radinost  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

danas 12 d.c. endo 9 mm,desno 1 folikul 12 mm i nekoliko malih..lijevo nekoliko malih...ni vrijedno spomena.. :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

kiara i kaj sad?

Ali ja vam moram reći jedne lijepe novosti... Ona moja prijateljica zbog koje sam pitala što su to Certotidi, u ofenzivi je isto koliko i ja. Više od 5 godina...Vratili su joj 2 odlične blastociste i 1 lošiju...danas je imala smeđi iscjedak i bolio ju je stomak, pa je otišla vaditi betu. 
8 dpt iznosi joj 121. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 I da još kažem da nas čita, ali nikako da se javi...kozica... :Razz: 
Sveti Duh  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nju i sve vas!

----------


## kiara79

ej Vinalina... :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: za tvoju frendicu i njezinu mrvicu...
ah,ne znam kaj dalje u ponedjeljak opet gore i nadat se da bude nešto naraslo...držite fige curke za bar još jedan-dva folikulića.. :Yes:

----------


## zedra

Kiara, kakv je tvoj prolaktin??
 a ostali hormoni?? ove tvoje reakcije i folikologeneza vuku na PCOS...

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, kakv je tvoj prolaktin??
> a ostali hormoni?? ove tvoje reakcije i folikologeneza vuku na PCOS...


zedra moji svi hormoni su ok...
a što se tiče PCOs-a nikad mi nitko nije rekao da imam... :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Kiara, i moji hormoni su oduvijek ok...i nikada jajnici nisu bili policisticni...
ali sam imala takve cikluce (redovite, ali duge do 40 dana, nekoliko puta i duže) uz masu fenotipskih stigmi...
a sada nakon 5 klomifenskih ciklusa, desni je policistican...i reakcije su u skladu s tim...tako da PCOS je ponekad vrlo zeznuta stvar
za dijagnozu....

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara za tvoje folikulice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tihić

KIARA ma bit će sve ok :Yes:

----------


## Jim

Curke da li koja zna da li su stigli lijekovi za nas koji smo na listi lijekova za ivf ??? Zovem SD ali se tamo nitko ne javlja ! Od koliko sati oni rade ? Pooomooooć!

----------


## tihić

> Curke da li koja zna da li su stigli lijekovi za nas koji smo na listi lijekova za ivf ??? Zovem SD ali se tamo nitko ne javlja ! Od koliko sati oni rade ? Pooomooooć!


Za ljekove ti ne znam ,al ti ne vrijedi zvat do 10 sati. Ne javljaju se dok rade punkcije i transfere.Ja kad zovem jave mi se tek poslije 12

----------


## Jim

Ovo je stvarno ludnica...zovem i zovem...većinom je zauzeto a kada nije zauzeto onda se nitko ne javlja. Ne kužim logiku ??????

----------


## AnneMary

idem ti ja ujutro na folikulometriju pa pitam ako prije ne saznaš, ali možda ti neću moć odgovorit do popodne jer ću odmah na posao, ovisi koliko ću se gore zadržat.

za kad ti je planiran postupak tj. od kad si na listi da znam pitat.

----------


## beba.2

dobar dan vam želim. evo i mene opet natrag, ako me se tko sjeća. nisam se javljala tjedan dva, nisam mogla. danas bila na SD-u na folikulometriji, klomifen je bio od 3-7 dc, danas 8 dc, folikuli još uvijek premali, za dva dana ponovo. čitam vas i vidim da ste sve morale vaditi nalaze za HIV i hepatitis, meni dr-ica nije rekla ništa za to. da li oni to traže kad se dođe na postupak? što ako se nema toga? danas nisam stigla ni pitati, sva sam se izgubila tamo. skini se, sjedni, pogleda, premali, doći za dva dana.... hvala lijepa, doviđenja.kao na traci. već mi je netko odgovorio za ove nalaze, ali me strah ako ih nemam da li će prekinuti postupak, da u pitanju je AIH. pomozite, izgubljena sam u vremenu i prostoru. ako sad idem obavit to nalazi nećebiti gotovi do postupka, barem pretpostavljam. i da li je ovo ok, meni se čini da bi ipak folikuli trebali biti veći. gina nije rekla dimenzije, pitala ju, samo je rekla da su još uvijek premali.

----------


## kiara79

15 d.c.desno 1 folikulić od 14 mm :Shock: u petak je bio 12 mm pa ne vjrujem da to tak sporo raste ili je dr krivo izmjerila :Shock: ...endo 10 mm....prekosutra opet gore...jooooj tak me frka da ne ostanem i bez tog jednog...a sve
mislim da hoću... :Sad:

----------


## KIKLA123

bokić ženskice,evo da javim moja beta je opet 0...

----------


## beba.2

kiara, nadam se da neće puknuti i da će sve biti ock.

----------


## kiara79

beba2 ajd pogledaj moje muke sa veličinom folikula...već mi i ovulacija trebala biti.. :Rolling Eyes: ehhh,a što se tiče markera za hiv i hepatitis meni je dr.B.rekao da ih moram imati prije AIH-a,i dao mi papir na kojem piše što mi treba,dakle P&P i nalazi iz Petrove...još na dnu stranice piše -citiram;"Pacijenti/ce koji neće imati ispravnu dokumentaciju neće biti uključeni u postupak."...to ti ja znam o tome...a baš mi je ona čudna,danas mi radila folikulometriju...tak mi je neka,ne znam opisati...nesigurna,bojažljiva..možda je zaboravila.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## beba.2

kikla žao mi je zbog bete :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

a ne znam, kiara, pa poludit ću. a to je , malo je čudna, ali kad sam bila na razgovoru baš je bila ok. danas sve nešta ubrzano, a idem ja sad zvati  na sd pa ću vidjeti. nadam se da će tvoji folikuli krenuti sa rastom, i moji su dosta spori. inače imam ovulacije tek 17 - 19 dc.

----------


## kiara79

> bokić ženskice,evo da javim moja beta je opet 0...


kikla123 draga ...ne znam kaj bi ti rekla... :Love: hebemu miša...fakat ne znam kaj bi ti rekla... :Crying or Very sad: 
al ti si hrabra žemskica i sigurna sam da već imaš rezervu za dalje... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> dobar dan vam želim. evo i mene opet natrag, ako me se tko sjeća. nisam se javljala tjedan dva, nisam mogla. danas bila na SD-u na folikulometriji, klomifen je bio od 3-7 dc, danas 8 dc, folikuli još uvijek premali, za dva dana ponovo. čitam vas i vidim da ste sve morale vaditi nalaze za HIV i hepatitis, meni dr-ica nije rekla ništa za to. da li oni to traže kad se dođe na postupak? što ako se nema toga? danas nisam stigla ni pitati, sva sam se izgubila tamo. skini se, sjedni, pogleda, premali, doći za dva dana.... hvala lijepa, doviđenja.kao na traci. već mi je netko odgovorio za ove nalaze, ali me strah ako ih nemam da li će prekinuti postupak, da u pitanju je AIH. pomozite, izgubljena sam u vremenu i prostoru. ako sad idem obavit to nalazi nećebiti gotovi do postupka, barem pretpostavljam. i da li je ovo ok, meni se čini da bi ipak folikuli trebali biti veći. gina nije rekla dimenzije, pitala ju, samo je rekla da su još uvijek premali.


 
Draga odeš u petrovu i ti i muž s uputnica i zamoliš sestru tamo na pultu za ti napravi nalaz brzinski...to ti bude za 2-3 dana gotovo...sestre su ok...nemoj se brinuti

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> bokić ženskice,evo da javim moja beta je opet 0...


 

Jooooooooooj draga, znam kako ti je.....šaljem ti veeeeliku pusu....hrabre smo mi....možemo to izdržati!

----------


## kiara79

ah da...to sam zaboravila napisati....kaže ona meni ...joj pa ti nemaš lijevi jajnik,a što je s tim bilo... :Shock:  :Shock: ...samo da nisam sa stola naglavačke opala...

----------


## bugaboo

Beba.2, dr. T. je po meni skroz smotana, pola toga ti ne kaze. Ja sam isto trebala ici na AIH pa mi je rekla da moram imati markere na hepatitis i HIV, cak mi je to napisala u povijest bolesti, vjerojatno ti je zaboravila to reci.
Iako tijekom samog postupka nitko me nije trazio nikakve papire osim njihove povijesti bolesti.

----------


## beba.2

iva mia, hvala, evo baš sam zvala SD, rekla mi sestra da nema veze ako ne bude gotovo do postupka, glavno da se nalazi rade pa da onda naknadno donesem. pao mi je kamen sa srca. a za ovo ,pitat ću tamo i sestre ako može biti malo brže gotov. to je centar za transfuziju, ne bolnica. nisam iz zg pa ne znam baš. i do kad se treba doći izvadit krv?
kiara, ovo da ne zna za lijevi jajnik::: ne znam šta bih rekla. ja nemam lijevi jajovod, ali to nikad nije komentirala. vidit ću prekosutra što će biti na folikulometriji, da li će moji folikuli rasti. a ja imam stalna probadanja u jajnicima, i već sam se bila uplašila da su pred pucanjem ,a ono, premali, mada sam ja vidila 2 veća na desnom jajniku. nadam se da će biti ipak nešto

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, i eto da nema vas , interneta i svega živoga, to bi se opet odužilo.... i opet bih čekala. ma ja sam trebala ići kod dr. B., ali taj tjedan ga nije bilo u bolnici, imao smrtni slučaj u obitelji , bila je dr.T., nije mi se činila lošom, i sad tako mislim, ali nešto zaboravit reći. a dobro, ići ćemo vadit krv i to ćemo obaviti i ok.

----------


## AnneMary

beba2 jedino šta možeš je ujutro pravac Petrova i moli ih da nalazi budu brzo gotovi, teta lupi žig hitno, reci zašta ti treba.
ja sam vadila u petak a dobila nalaze u srijedu, umjesto u petak.
s obzirom da ti sporo rastu folikuli vjerujem da ćeš uspit dobit nalaze.
a možda ti doktorica to nije spomenila jer podrazumjeva da to već znaš, ne znam s kim si imala dogovor za AiH, taj ti je to morao reći i napisat na povijest bolesti!  :Mad:

----------


## beba.2

dr. T, nije mi napisala to uopće, samo klomifen od kad do kad, 8 dc doći u pola 8 na folikulometriju sa uputnicom za folikulometriju. i ništa drugo. sve na papiru rukom napisano, vidila sam da neke ženske imaju lijepo na kompu napisano i isprintano, meni samo rukom napisala. budem napravila pa ću čekati.

----------


## AnneMary

činjenica je da puno cura ne zna ništa o postupcima, evo danas sam razgovarala sa jednom simpatičnom curkom, nadam se da će nam se ovdje pridružit, 
ali eto ona nije znala da joj muž mora doć na punkciju s njom.
rekli joj uputnicu za spermiogram a muža ni spomenili.
mislim da bi one koji prvi put ulaze u postupak ipak trebali malo više informirat, s nekim letkom koji sadrži glavne pojmove tipa: folikulometrija - šta je to i šta treba
stimulacija, punkcija , transfer i sl.

----------


## tihić

> bokić ženskice,evo da javim moja beta je opet 0...


Kikla žao mi je :Love:

----------


## beba.2

ja sam se raspitala prije, ali iskreno mislila sam da ovi marketi za hiv i hepatitis trebaju samo kod ivf-a, i ostaloga , da inseminacija ne treba. ali eto, nažalost, ako ne znaš, oni ne kažu, ako kažeš da znaš, kažu ne vjerujte svemu što piše, pa ti znaj. znam samo što se postupka tiče što sve trebam napraviti, tj što će raditi. ali uhodat ću se već ja,( ipak se nadam da neće trajati dugo).

----------


## bugaboo

> činjenica je da puno cura ne zna ništa o postupcima, evo danas sam razgovarala sa jednom simpatičnom curkom, nadam se da će nam se ovdje pridružit, 
> ali eto ona nije znala da joj muž mora doć na punkciju s njom.
> rekli joj uputnicu za spermiogram a muža ni spomenili.
> mislim da bi one koji prvi put ulaze u postupak ipak trebali malo više informirat, s nekim letkom koji sadrži glavne pojmove tipa: folikulometrija - šta je to i šta treba
> stimulacija, punkcija , transfer i sl.


Potpisujem u potpunosti.

Meni je ovo u 2.mjesecu bio 1. postupak i da nije bilo foruma i curki koje su mi govorile sta i kako treba ne bih pola toga znala. U bolnici je sve ko na traci, dr. podrazumijeva da sve znas kako ide pa ti nis ne govori.

----------


## Jim

> idem ti ja ujutro na folikulometriju pa pitam ako prije ne saznaš, ali možda ti neću moć odgovorit do popodne jer ću odmah na posao, ovisi koliko ću se gore zadržat.
> 
> za kad ti je planiran postupak tj. od kad si na listi da znam pitat.


Dobila sam ih danas,rečeno mi je da nemaju dosta lijekova i da nazovem 6.4.  :Sad: 
Ja inače idem kod dr.B privatno jer nemam živaca čekati na sd. Na listu me stavio 1.3.

----------


## Jim

Cure,kako rješavate svoje briseve s obzirom da je meni rečeno da svi brisevi moraju biti sterilni da bi mogla na ivf ? Da li je i kod vas tako i da li se prije svakog pokušaja ivf moraju rješiti sve bakterije?

----------


## kandela

ja sam vadila krv za hiv i hepatitis onaj dan kad sam imala AIH, i nalazi su kod mene niko me nije vise pitao za njih  :Smile: 
dovoljno je samo reci da se rade i to je to...
sto se tice bakterija, oni vole da je sve cisto, pogotovo Escherichia coli i Ureaplasma urealyticum su opasne...
ja sam na prvi AIH isla u dogovoru bez obzira sto sam imala polip, nije uspjela, sad sam i to rijesila pa sad idem cista ko suza u 5 mjesecu opet na AIH, ako ne upali onda IVF.

----------


## lanarica

> bokić ženskice,evo da javim moja beta je opet 0...



Joj Kikla, tako mi žao, cijeli vikend mislim na tebe i tražim te od jutros na forumu, al drži se  - bit će jednog dana ogrrromnaaa betttaaaaa...

----------


## crvenkapica77

*kikla  * zao mi je   draga......saljem veliki    zagrljaj  :Heart: 
*kiara * nadam  se sretnom zavrsetku.... :Love:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* ma šta za reći......žao mi je i drž se, ne odustaj ( ma znam da nećeš......)

----------


## kiara79

> *kikla* zao mi je draga......saljem veliki zagrljaj 
> *kiara* nadam se sretnom zavrsetku....


hvala ti draga...ja se nadam isto tako da će biti happy end...napuhana sam ko balon i probada me lijevi jajnik (kojeg navodno nemam)... :Shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## beba.2

jutro drage. ja zvala kod nas u zagorju mikrobiološki. vade isto markere na hiv i hepatitis, pod hitno budu gotovi odmah isti dan, a ako ide redovno, gotovi su drugi dan. ajd barem ne moram cijeli zg prelazit do petrove., mogu to i kod nas obaviti. odmah sam bolje volje. sve koje čekate, nadam se da ćete dočekati lijepe vijesti. ja se samo nadam da će mi sutra folikuli biti malo veći.

----------


## kandela

> jutro drage. ja zvala kod nas u zagorju mikrobiološki. vade isto markere na hiv i hepatitis, pod hitno budu gotovi odmah isti dan, a ako ide redovno, gotovi su drugi dan. ajd barem ne moram cijeli zg prelazit do petrove., mogu to i kod nas obaviti. odmah sam bolje volje. sve koje čekate, nadam se da ćete dočekati lijepe vijesti. ja se samo nadam da će mi sutra folikuli biti malo veći.


aj samo pitaj jel vrijedi gore, nesto je bilo da mora bas biti iz Petrove

----------


## beba.2

stvarno?! budem pitala. kaj nije to svuda isto?!  eh, opet bed, a dobro, iza 12 ih budem zvala da pitam, baš sam mislila to sutra napraviti , ali dobro. budem

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> jutro drage. ja zvala kod nas u zagorju mikrobiološki. vade isto markere na hiv i hepatitis, pod hitno budu gotovi odmah isti dan, a ako ide redovno, gotovi su drugi dan. ajd barem ne moram cijeli zg prelazit do petrove., mogu to i kod nas obaviti. odmah sam bolje volje. sve koje čekate, nadam se da ćete dočekati lijepe vijesti. ja se samo nadam da će mi sutra folikuli biti malo veći.


Draga morati ću te razočarati al na SD ti vrijede samo markeri iz Petrove  :Sad:

----------


## kira123

Bokić....Eto da se i ja napokon javim. Pratim vas od kada sam u postupku ali nikako da se odvažim javiti. Jučer me Kikla oprala da se izvolim javiti pa eto me. Uglavnom, bila sam u stimuliranom postupku, punkcija je bila 5.3.-6 stanica, transfer 8.3.- 2 osmostanična. Vadila sam betu 11 dpt i na naše veliko oduševljenje bila je 201,67. Ponovila sam vadila betu jučer 14 dpt - 827, 92. Sve se činilo savrešno, ali otišla sam se javiti dr. T da mi kaže šta dalje i totalni šok. Odmah me stavila na ultrazvuk i prvo pitala da li imam obadva jajnika na što sam se skroz zbunila - ali vidim da je to kod nje normalno. Onda me isprepadala da ništa ne vidi i da je možda vanmaternična, ali da zapravo ona niti ne treba još ništa niti vidjeti- skroz me zbunila. Poslala me da opet sutra vadim betu i dođem s nalazom do nje. Ja sam jučer odmah otišla kod svoje gin i ona je našla malu mrvicu od 4 mm i kaže da joj se čini sve o.k. osim što su mi jajnici povećani i moram mirovati, piti puno tekućine. Molim vas komentare na sve i sorry kaj sam toliko pisala....

----------


## vinalina

Pa suprug od moje prijateljice je radio na zvijezdi i nisu ništa komplicirali... najbolje nazovi pa pitaj.

----------


## Kadauna

> Dobila sam ih danas,rečeno mi je da nemaju dosta lijekova i da nazovem 6.4. 
> Ja inače idem kod dr.B privatno jer nemam živaca čekati na sd. Na listu me stavio 1.3.


AJme, pa to Sveti Duh još uvijek nije nabavio lijekove ili nema dovoljno?

DRagi ministre Milinoviću, HVALA!!!

----------


## Jim

*kadauna* - izgleda da nemaju dovoljno lijekova, čula sam kako sestre komentiraju da nemaju dovoljno ni za one koji su na listi prije mene.

----------


## beba.2

ma nazvat ću ih, baš sam mislila kako ću sve brže napravit, ali dobro, vidit ću šta tamo kažu pa ću se po tome orijentirati. u svakom slučaju, hvala vam što ste i odgovorile.

----------


## vinalina

Imaju lijekova...ali ne dovoljno, kada sam bila na zadnjem uzv, bile su cure koje su trebale dobiti Ovitrelle, došle kod sestre, a sestra kaže, nemam ja...i onda su vijećale, vijećale i na kraju su trebale otići u ljekarnu preko puta, podići O. pa kad dođe na sd, sestre će vratiti. Trude se one koliko mogu, ali do kada, pa neće to moći unedogled tako...pa to su u prosjeku 4 žene na dan. Nekada više, nekada manje. 
I nisam sigurna, mislim da je jedna čak išla u prirodni postupak i uzela ga od bolnice, jadna je neinformirana (samo da napomenem ima ih svugdje nismo samo mi na sd takve) pa je mislila kako će proći mukte, a nije znala da joj to računaju kao 1 besplatan iskorišten postupak...samo zato što je uzela Ovitrelle.

----------


## bugaboo

Bila danas gore na dogovoru, nije bilo ni dr. B niti dr. T. Mijenjao ga dr. Ujevic, ovaj ciklus sam na prirodnjaku, u cetvrtak folikulometrija pa cemo vidjeti za punkciju. Imam par manjih folikula i 1 od 12 mm, rekli mi da je endometrij super od 10 mm, ali su napisali 8 mm  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sta ako bi mi punkcija trebala biti za vikend, da li na SD rade punkcije subotom ili mi propada ciklus???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Bila danas gore na dogovoru, nije bilo ni dr. B niti dr. T. Mijenjao ga dr. Ujevic, ovaj ciklus sam na prirodnjaku, u cetvrtak folikulometrija pa cemo vidjeti za punkciju. Imam par manjih folikula i 1 od 12 mm, rekli mi da je endometrij super od 10 mm, ali su napisali 8 mm 
> 
> Sta ako bi mi punkcija trebala biti za vikend, da li na SD rade punkcije subotom ili mi propada ciklus???


 
Draga, rade ti oni i vikende..niš se ne sekiraj!!! Dobra si ti...odmah ideš ovaj ciklus na prirodni...bravoooo

----------


## sivka

:Smile:  bokić cure, samo da vas pozdravim i vidim da ste više menje ok  i kad već spominjate ljekove.. mene je sestra J jučer zvala da u srijedu znači sutra moram doći po ljekove jer ih mora podijeliti... a mi u postupak krečemo u 9mj. ok biti će ne sigurnom... a one nelaze iz Petrove kaj spominjate ja sam baš pitala dr.B. dal mogu vaditi kod nas u ČK pa reko da mogu ako su prvi bili iz Petrove i ak su ok, ja ću onda za jesen spremiti te nalaze od nas kao iostatak papa, briseve,hormone...evo ako sam nekom pomogla s time ,držite se curke i veelika pusa :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

biti će ljekovi NA sigurnom krivo sam napisala...

----------


## Korny77

bok cure,

dugo se nisam javljala  ali vas pratim svaki dan...
Nakon dva AIH-neuspješna idem na ivf-
Ljekove sam bez problema dobila početkom 3mj.
U petak je 21dc idem na folikulometriju...može netko ukratko napisati(tko je prošao ivf) kako postupak ide dalje.
Dobila sam Gonal,Ovitrelle i Decapeptyl...Rekli su da na folikul. dođem s decapeptylom..
Hvala.

----------


## Jim

Nije mi jasno kako se netko pojavi i odmah dobije lijekove a netko čeka i čeka i nikad dočekati? Da li to imaju prioritete ili ???? Ne kužim?

----------


## BOZZ

točno Jim, mene razvlače od prvog mj i još je pitanje kada bum ih dobila.Jučer sam došla iz Kr. u pol. pintarč a doktor B ima gripu a to mi nitko nije javio,tako sam bijesna na sve to.

----------


## šniki

*Korny77* pozdrav draga, nije te bilo jedno vrijeme, drago mi je da krećeš u akciju.....21 dc ideš gore da ti vide kakvo je stanje s jajnicima i tak to, uglavnom taj dan se počinje s Decapeptylom, supresija  i onda od drugog dana menge se počinje s Gonalima, koliko to ti oni kažu kad dođeš gore, buš vidla, reći će ti da dođeš 2 dc da ti odredi th...i onda se pikaš s Decapeptylom i Gonalima sve dok ti oni ne kažu dosta....ja sam i na dan štoperice ( Ovitrelle) primila zadnji Decapeptyl i Gonale.......ugl to je to kaj se ljekova tiče......onda punkcija, mužić s tobom i to je to, ideš doma nakon punkcije, drugi dan zoveš u lab da vidiš kaj su zmućkali i eto....onda ti kažu dan kad ćeti vratiti mrvice......
*Jim* ja mislim da se je* Korny77* isto već prije naručila za ljekove.....al to bu ti ona rekla

----------


## šniki

E Milinoviću sunce ti žarko....šta uradi....joj, sad bi psovala ko kočijaš ( a ni lepo kad trudnica psuje, ali, joooooooooj, sva sreća da nema zvuka, da ne čujete ovo) :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

> točno Jim, mene razvlače od prvog mj i još je pitanje kada bum ih dobila.Jučer sam došla iz Kr. u pol. pintarč a doktor B ima gripu a to mi nitko nije javio,tako sam bijesna na sve to.


I mene je razvlačio dvije godine, nikad ni jednog postupka, sa dijagnozom oligoastenoteratozoospermija, kaže ajde ti pola godine kućne radinosti pa dođi, a mi se trudili više od godinu i pol prije nego mi je to predložio, samo me za nalaze gnjavio izvadi ovo, kontroliraj ono i tako dok neki ne istekne pa ga ponavljaj i taako.. pa sam odustala od Sv.Duha.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure......kakvi su to problemi sa  lijekovima ?.....zar ih ne narucuje  vasa  ginicka i kod nje  dobijete...(  sorry  ako  pitam gluposti  ne znam )   .....meni je moja gin rekla jos prije ako mi budu trebali gonali i ostalo   bez problema  i to brzo  dobijem kod nje......i ta stoperica   zar  se ona ne kupuje  u ljekarnoj  ?   o svom trosku?  i  cemu ovitrele ako je ivf?    
nemojte mi se smijati na pitanja   :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> E Milinoviću sunce ti žarko....šta uradi....joj, sad bi psovala ko kočijaš ( a ni lepo kad trudnica psuje, ali, joooooooooj, sva sreća da nema zvuka, da ne čujete ovo)


pttpisujem našu šniki u potpunosti...samo kaj ja nisam trudnica ... :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

> cure......kakvi su to problemi sa  lijekovima ?.....zar ih ne narucuje  vasa  ginicka i kod nje  dobijete...(  sorry  ako  pitam gluposti  ne znam )   .....meni je moja gin rekla jos prije ako mi budu trebali gonali i ostalo   bez problema  i to brzo  dobijem kod nje......i ta stoperica   zar  se ona ne kupuje  u ljekarnoj  ?   o svom trosku?  i  cemu ovitrele ako je ivf?    
> nemojte mi se smijati na pitanja


Više se ne naručuju kod primarnog ginekologa, već u bolnici, zapišu te na listu i čekaš da te zovu...
Štopericu ili Ovitrelle, Ovidrel ili Choragon kupuješ kada si u prirodnom ciklusu i kada ne želiš da ti to uračunaju u jedan od 6 besplatnih. Ako ti je stimulirani na teret ministarstva, onda štopericu dobiješ u bolnici. 
Kako misliš čemu Ovitrelle ako je IVF? Pa to je štoperica, koja je nužna u bilo kojem postupku, bio on IVF  (ili izvantjelesna oplodnja) ili AIH (inseminacija). Nadam se da sam dobro pojasnila.

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* kaj ima? Kako jajca tvoja.....joooooj dajte sad će Uskrs i ima da bude jaja ko pljeve....držim vam svima fige, naravno......malo da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu *Ines31* koja sutra betu vadi, ak sam ja to dobro zapamtila......

----------


## crvenkapica77

ahaaaaa  a tako znaci....to je  tako bezvz.....  zato ti problemi.... :Rolling Eyes: 
pa jos i zbog tih lijekova treba putovati u zg.  po njih....
vinalina  hvala za odgovore......ovaj milinovic  je stvarno  sve zakomplicirao  :Mad:

----------


## kandela

mislim da neki dobiju bez cekanja bog godina.

cure koje imate injekcije doma, molila bih da mi na pp posaljete podatke o istima, znaci naziv lijeka i proizvodjaca

jako je vazno

----------


## kiara79

šniki draga ja ti stvarno ne znam kaj je to s mojim jajcima...al jako sam loša koka... :Laughing: sad sam sutra opet gore...katastrofa imam po 5-6 folikulometrija...eto tak sam loša sa jajima...nadam se da je ovo moje čudo nekaj naraslo jer ću pop......e kak to,kaj bum onda ja kupila štopericu ili bum dobila...

----------


## KIKLA123

*šniki*  ljube, je *ines* sutra vadi betu...pa da malo zavibram i tu za nju.....držim fige da nam bar ona uspije,jer mi ostale sa sd iz ekipe bile smo ćorak....   kad vidim koja sva sranja se dešavaju poludim na zakon i sve,ni ja nisam trudna,pa mogu do mile volje da ga raspalim..... *kiara* draga držim fige za tvoja jajašca,a što se tiče dr.Tja poznam još 2 curekaj nisu imale jajnike kod nje,tako da...ne kužim kako vidi folikule,ako ne vidi jajnik :Shock: ....   drage moje sve, ja mislim da je najbolje; da ne treba zvat za lijekove,već pravac gore i pitat,kad će to bit ako vam je obećano,da pitate di je zapelo?i....al to sve možemo zahvalit medvjedu ličkom,da su se njegovi starci pp savjetovali ziher ga ne bi imali..  svima puno sreće,i držim vam figice.....ja ću se sad odmorit od sd,jer od njega za mene nema sreće :Laughing: .... i dalje trbuhom za kruhom..

----------


## vinalina

Jao kilka kako si me sada rastužila...nemoj odustati. Tako mi je žao zbog tebe..
Ines~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~zA jaja.
Bozz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da napokon krene...daj digni glas, baci koju suzu, moli, kumi, vrišti, valjda će ti se smilovati...

----------


## kiara79

a nitko mi nije odgovorio za štopericu...

----------


## vinalina

Obavezno kupi sama!

----------


## vinalina

Nisi dobila od njih nikakve gonale? Ako nisi dobila ništa od njih od inekcija do sada, obavezno kupi sama štopericu, jasno! Ne uzeti od njih, jer će ti uračunati u 1 besplatan, pa će ti ostati još 5. Iskoristi ih pametno. I dogovori se sada da te stave na listu za stimulirani.

----------


## bugaboo

Kupi sama, u ljekarni na SD sam Ovitrelle prije mjesec dana platila 286 kn. Uzmi racun na ime pa to podnesi u poreznoj prijavi.

----------


## vinalina

Opet ja. Pa kako ti moraš s anovulatornim ciklusima ići na aih, pa znaš koje su šanse...tak ćeš se mučiti možda godinu dana da bi obavila tih 4 aih-a. Pa to nije za vjerovati. Tako teško dođeš do folikula i onda ti za njega daju minimalnu šansu. Daj ih stisni da te prebace na IVF.

----------


## vinalina

Ali mislim da je u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj jeftiniji, ali nazovi i pitaj. Imaš ih na netu.

----------


## KIKLA123

*kiara* ja ti neznam nisam išla na aih..... ...*vinalina* ljube neću ja odustat,al neću sad više ići na sd,bar za sad....imam neke planove za drugo... dr je reko da dođem u prirodnjak al je neću jer zbilja sam umorna u pet i pol mjeseci tri minusa,2 stim.,1prir.,tako da oću se malo odmorit ....

----------


## šniki

Ma da kupi ju sama, da ti se nebi uračunalo u postupak....ma ko to više zna, kako mene sve to živcira, ajme, ja bi ga znate koga golim rukama malo oko vrata.....grozno znam, ali stvarno...teško mi je čitati opće kaj svi proživljavate zbog njegovog zakona......
*KIKLA123* ma odmori i razmisli o svemu....promijena nikome nije škodila.....možda kakav Janez ili Mojca upale.......a kaj se tiče dr T. i sama znaš kaj mislim.....vidi ona štošta, a isto tako puno toga i ne vidi......( znaš i sama o čemu zborim)....drž mi se i javi se

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* dobro ti kaže vinalina......iskezi zube i reci da je dosta, znam, lako meni kak...ali probaj, postavi se, tak mi je žao svaki put koliko se mučiš oko tih folikula i svega toga.......

----------


## kiara79

> Opet ja. Pa kako ti moraš s anovulatornim ciklusima ići na aih, pa znaš koje su šanse...tak ćeš se mučiti možda godinu dana da bi obavila tih 4 aih-a. Pa to nije za vjerovati. Tako teško dođeš do folikula i onda ti za njega daju minimalnu šansu. Daj ih stisni da te prebace na IVF.


ehhh,curkice moje pa ja se zadnji put pokefala sa njim jer me htio poslat doma da radimo još hopa-cupa :Shock: ..a ja se nisam dala istjerati...urlao je on,a onda sam i ja šiznula i rekla da tako ne može :Embarassed: ...sva sreća pa radim u zdravstvu pa me se nije samo tako riješio...a sad kak da mu kažem za IVF pa popet će mi se na glavu... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tihić

Ines sretno danas. Danas je sretan dan rekla sam ti

----------


## Korny77

Draga *Šniki* hvala ti na odgovoru

Ostale cure...Ja sam nakon drugog neuspjelog aih koji je bio 27.01.2010. bila na kontroli kod dr.T.To ti je bilo 15.02.2010. gdje mi je dr.T rekla da nazovem sestru oko 10.03.2010. i da pitam za ljekove(jer u 2mj. dok sam bila na kontroli nisu imali ljekove i nisu bili sigurni ni da će ih dobiti do 10.03.).
Ja sam 10.03. nazvala sestru koja mi je rekla da dođem taj isti dan po ljekove.Došla gore i dobila ljekove.
Trebala sam napraviti samo markere na hiv i hepatitis.Drugo me ništa za sada nisu tražili.

Ja sam se isto bojala(nakon što sam čitala na forumu o neimanju ljekova) da li ću ih dobiti i šta će biti ako ih ne dobijem.
Ja ne znam kako to ide s ljekovima...koliko ih oni dobiju...koliko se čeka na njih...Ja to ne znam.
Da li sam ja imala sreće? Nadam se da je došlo moje sretno razdoblje i da će i ovaj ivf biti uspješan..

Ako Vas još nešto interesira javite se...

Pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## kiara79

uhhhh šteka mi nešto komp...dakle ovako...ja sam potpuno bez riječi...svaki put mi nova iznenađenja spremi naša dr.T,kaže ona folikula nema  :Shock: ,to je PCOS :Shock: ...to će teško ići...mooooolllllliiiimm ma koji PCOS nikad nitko nije vidio,rekao ni zabilježio takvu dijagnozu...a kaj sam ja svo ovo vrijeme trebala pretpostavljati da imam PCOS...danas je fakat bio neugodan i bolan pregled...uglavnom-ono moje siroče od ponedjeljka tak stoji na 14mm,endo trolinijski 13mm,u petak opet gore lllllluuuuuuuuuudddddddddddddddaaaaaaaa sam... :Mad:

----------


## šniki

ma kaj je s tom rodom.....pa ja cijeli dan nemrem zajahati.....joooj, luda sam......kiara79 bila je jedna curka purka gore, inače tu i tam dođe na forum i baš mi je rekla za tebe.....take sam bila ljuta....skužila te je tu prek foruma ......fakat nevjerojatno, kaj sve moraš prolaziti....i sad ti tak postavi dijegnozu.....strava

----------


## bugaboo

> uhhhh šteka mi nešto komp...dakle ovako...ja sam potpuno bez riječi...svaki put mi nova iznenađenja spremi naša dr.T,kaže ona folikula nema ,to je PCOS...to će teško ići...mooooolllllliiiimm ma koji PCOS nikad nitko nije vidio,rekao ni zabilježio takvu dijagnozu...a kaj sam ja svo ovo vrijeme trebala pretpostavljati da imam PCOS...danas je fakat bio neugodan i bolan pregled...uglavnom-ono moje siroče od ponedjeljka tak stoji na 14mm,endo trolinijski 13mm,u petak opet gore lllllluuuuuuuuuudddddddddddddddaaaaaaaa sam...


Meni je danas isto rekla da su mi jajnici policisticni i da folikuli sporo rastu, ja njoj jel to od klomifena, ona meni ne pa takvi su vasi jajnici  :Shock:  Do sada mi nitko nije rekao da imam policisticne jajnike i ona to tak bubne. I meni folikul i endic isti kao prije 2 dana. Uglavnom idem gore tek u pon da vidim oce li biti stogod od ovog ciklusa  :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara ostala sam bez rijeci   :Shock: .....ta dr. fakat cudna neka   :Rolling Eyes: 
a  gdje je  dr. Bauman?  samo nju spominjete.......

ja vam curke lezim  ,odmaram,,  AIH  3. odrađen    :Very Happy: .....sad cekam .....molim boga....da ne moram na ivf, jer nikako mi se ovo  ne sviđa,nabava  lijekov
a,  dr. T.,itd....joj treba imat zivaca  za ovo

----------


## bucka

ja sam kod dr. baumana naručena početkom svibnja!

----------


## bugaboo

> kiara ostala sam bez rijeci .....ta dr. fakat cudna neka 
> a gdje je dr. Bauman? samo nju spominjete.......


Dr. Bauman je bolestan, sestre ne znaju tocno kad se vraca pa sve radi dr. T.

----------


## bugaboo

> ja vam curke lezim ,odmaram,, AIH 3. odrađen .....sad cekam .....molim boga....da ne moram na ivf, jer nikako mi se ovo ne sviđa,nabava lijekova, dr. T.,itd....joj treba imat zivaca za ovo


Drzim fige da ti ovo bude dobitni postupak  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

ma ona je pukla...točno to je i meni rekla bugaboo...sad mi više ništ nije jasno ... :Shock: 
ah,neznam vidjet ću sutra kaj će reći...hoćemo li nastaviti(mada sumnjam ) ili će možda konstatirati da sam dečko... :Rolling Eyes:  :Shock:

----------


## ines31

Evo curke moje napokon sam se uspjela prištekat na Rodu, beta 12 dnt 194.7, nadam se da je to ok brojka, zvala sam gore na SD naručile me za tri tjedna na uzv! :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ne mogu odoljet da i tu malo ne poskočim za tebe i tvoju mrvicu... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kandela

cure koje imate injekcije doma, molila bih da mi na pp posaljete podatke o istima, znaci naziv lijeka i proizvodjaca

jako je vazno i moze otprilike kolicine koje su potrebne po postupku.

----------


## kiara79

curke gledajte RTL vijesti u 18.30.danas...opet će naš ministar imati show o mpo zakonu...

----------


## KIKLA123

*ines* da ovdje poskočim....................*         kiara* draga to što ti je rekla draga dr T. da imaš policistične j  vjeruj mi da žena nema pojma o ničem i da to ništa ne znači jer ona izmišlja dijagnoze jer je očito da ne zna radit svoj poso(naučila na svojoj koži),pa se tako malo izmisli,jer joj se neda tražit razlog zašto ne rastu,ili možda dodat neki drugi lijek..... baba je katastrofa,njoj se neda raditi svoj poso,svako jutro je živčana,kao da smo mi gore došle eto zato kaj nam je doma dosadno.... kaj da velim drži se....*  crvenkapice* nadam se da je ovaj dobitni..... da nećeš imati tu sreću upoznat dragu dr.T. :Grin:    svima :Love:

----------


## tihić

Ines :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-

----------


## ines31

*Tihić* vidiš da mi je tvoj rođendan ispao sretan......

Curke :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Da se i ovdje prošvercam i pošaljem  :Kiss:  trudnici !

----------


## andreja

i ja ću ovdje poskoćit za novopečenu trudnicu! :Very Happy: beta ti je sasvim ok.

----------


## AnneMary

čestitam Ines31!

----------


## AnneMary

evo ja bila jutros na punkciji!
dobili jednu stanicu iz prirodnog ciklusa.
Moram ovaj put pohvalit doktoricu T. , punkcija je bila super bezbolna s tim da su mi morali jako pritiskat trbuh da dođu do folikula,
ja sam bila sigurna da će jako bolit, ali baš se potrudila da lijepo namjesti folikul tako da ništa nisam osjetila.
moram priznat da dosta pišemo protiv nje,ali isto tako mislim da je to normalno jer smo se toliko navikli na dr.B i onda smo u startu razočarani što ga nema.
meni je drago što se još netko prihvatio tog teškog posla, jer svaka od nas ima svoje probleme i skoro svaka treba drugu terapiju i pristup.
ne znam koliko je doktorica gore, ali sigurna sam kad bude imala iskustva i staža ko dr.B da neće bit ništa lošija.

ja sad čekam, transfer bi trebao biti u ponedjeljak  (ako sve bude u redu), i to me baš raduje jer je to prvi put da se ide prema blasticama, 
zanima me hoćemo li doći do nje.

----------


## vinalina

Ines, ma znala sam... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
AnneMary bravo i držimo palčeve za lijepu blasticu. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

kiara, neznam kaj bi rekla, nemam riječi...

----------


## bugaboo

Bila sam danas u Vinogradskoj po 2. misljenje pa mi je dr. Tomic rekao da meni ne treba drugo misljenje jer je moj MPO-ovac 2. misljenje, a soc. ginic je 1. misljenje jer me on uputio na MPO. Koliko sam prije kuzila 2. misljenje je trebalo biti misljenje 2. MPO-ovca, a ne bilo kojeg ginekologa pa mi sad vise nista nije jasno???

Uglavnom dobila sam tu 1. recenicu da sa on slaze da moramo na IVF na povijest bolesti, zig i potpis.

----------


## bugaboo

Ines i ovdje cu poskociti za tebe  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Dobro da si ju dobila...da nije samo ostalo na prepucavanju čije mišljenje je dovoljno. Dakle sada imaš potporu za IVF i nemoraš na inseminaciju ili ?

----------


## šniki

*ines31* brvo i čestitam....super ti je teta beta.......
*KIKLA* ja nažalost znam o čemu pričaš kad spominješ dr T i u potpunosti se slažem s tobom.......( fino je vježbala na nama, a to nije ok......ja znam da se ljudi moraju učiti, sve to stoji, ali kad neko nekaj dela prek one stvari to me ljuti jako.)
*AnneMary* e drago mi je da je stanica tu i držim fige da bude lepa i velika.......

----------


## kiara79

muka mi je od sutrašnjeg dana... :Crying or Very sad:  ovako sam cijeli dan...

----------


## šniki

*kiara* mogu si samo misliti kak ti je i vjeruj mi baš mi je žao......ali nadam se da je fulala i da bu sve ok.....

----------


## bugaboo

Dr. Tomic je napisao IVF i inzistirat cu na tome jer s nasom dijagnozom AIH nema bas smisla, samo je mucenje.

----------


## tihić

Pa cure moje jel moguće da je dr T svaki dan tako ne raspoložena. Osobno sam s njom imala loše iskustvo, al mislila sam da joj je taj dan bio loš( izgleda da joj je svaki loš)                       
Kiara bit će to sve dobro vidjet ćeš.I meni je rekla da su mi folikuli katastrfa, premali,pitala za jajnik kojeg imam... i na punkciji 10 prekrasnih stanica
Pa da imaš pol. jajnike već bi netko skužio

----------


## kiara79

Tihić ja mislim da je sa ovim ciklusom gotovo...1 folikul 14 mm 17.dan....to je to i pitanje kad će za mene biti mjesta...s obzirom na to kakva je situacija s lijekovima...a i dr.T.je glupa ,pa ako je vidla da folikul stoji pa kaj mi nije dala još koji gonal ili nešto,pa bi kupila...al ne samo je rekla to nebu išlo s tom th. :Evil or Very Mad: 
joj kak sam danas ljuta,sva sreća da je MM na putu,sad bi on nastradal.. :Razz: 
idem spavat,sutra se dižem u pola 5...

----------


## tihić

> Tihić ja mislim da je sa ovim ciklusom gotovo...1 folikul 14 mm 17.dan....to je to i pitanje kad će za mene biti mjesta...s obzirom na to kakva je situacija s lijekovima...a i dr.T.je glupa ,pa ako je vidla da folikul stoji pa kaj mi nije dala još koji gonal ili nešto,pa bi kupila...al ne samo je rekla to nebu išlo s tom th.
> joj kak sam danas ljuta,sva sreća da je MM na putu,sad bi on nastradal..
> idem spavat,sutra se dižem u pola 5...


 Vjerujem da si bijena! Želim ti miran san

----------


## ana2

Čestitam na js. To je stvarno uspjeh.
Ja sam već nekoliko puta pokušala u prirodnom, ali bezuspješno, ili je prerano ili je prekasno.
Kolika ti je bila veličina folikula kada si primila štopericu?





> evo ja bila jutros na punkciji!
> dobili jednu stanicu iz prirodnog ciklusa.
> Moram ovaj put pohvalit doktoricu T. , punkcija je bila super bezbolna s tim da su mi morali jako pritiskat trbuh da dođu do folikula,
> ja sam bila sigurna da će jako bolit, ali baš se potrudila da lijepo namjesti folikul tako da ništa nisam osjetila.
> moram priznat da dosta pišemo protiv nje,ali isto tako mislim da je to normalno jer smo se toliko navikli na dr.B i onda smo u startu razočarani što ga nema.
> meni je drago što se još netko prihvatio tog teškog posla, jer svaka od nas ima svoje probleme i skoro svaka treba drugu terapiju i pristup.
> ne znam koliko je doktorica gore, ali sigurna sam kad bude imala iskustva i staža ko dr.B da neće bit ništa lošija.
> 
> ja sad čekam, transfer bi trebao biti u ponedjeljak  (ako sve bude u redu), i to me baš raduje jer je to prvi put da se ide prema blasticama, 
> zanima me hoćemo li doći do nje.

----------


## lanarica

Odlična brojka. čestitam (ja sam imala oko 181 12 DPT - i to je bilo to)
*KIKLA* odsad navijam za Janeza ili Mojcu . Fakat te razmem 
Pusa svima sa foruma

----------


## Jim

ines31 - veeeeelikeeeeeeeeeee čestitkeeeeeeee !

----------


## AnneMary

> Čestitam na js. To je stvarno uspjeh.
> Ja sam već nekoliko puta pokušala u prirodnom, ali bezuspješno, ili je prerano ili je prekasno.
> Kolika ti je bila veličina folikula kada si primila štopericu?



mislim da sam možda malo prerano primila štopericu ovaj put, zvala sam gore i rekli su d azovem u 14 sata, da će se bolje vidit, što mi govori da je možda nezrela stanica.
folikul je bio 15-16 mm, inače bude 18-19 mm.
od tri prethodna pokušaja jednom je bila prezrela, druga dva puta je bila u redu i došlo je do oplodnje, ali ne i do bete.
ali teško je to uspoređivat kad je kod svake od nas drugačije, jednostavno treba probavat dok se ne nađe pravi recept.

----------


## ines31

*Curke* hvala na čestikama i vibricama, ja sam sva izgubljena još ne vjerujem, znate i same kad vidim srčeko biti ću sigurna i mirnija!

Anne Mary super za stanicu biti će to lijepa blastica!
Kiara79  :Love: 
Lanarica pliz mi reci da li si ti ponavljala betu meni rekli gore na SD da ne trebam ponavljat!

----------


## šniki

*ines31* bum ti ja odgovorila, znam da lanarica malo rodira, malo ne pa da ne čekaš na odgovor.......ona ti nije ponavljala betu.....i meni su rekli da ne treba, ali sam ja nekaj malo krvarila pa sam zato otišla ponoviti......ako želiš iz svog gušta ti možeš, da vidiš kak se dupla, ali ne moraš.......pusica........

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Curke* hvala na čestikama i vibricama, ja sam sva izgubljena još ne vjerujem, znate i same kad vidim srčeko biti ću sigurna i mirnija!
> 
> Anne Mary super za stanicu biti će to lijepa blastica!
> Kiara79 
> Lanarica pliz mi reci da li si ti ponavljala betu meni rekli gore na SD da ne trebam ponavljat!


 
Ines draga čestitam od   :Heart: ....baš mi je drago...čuvaj se!!!

----------


## ines31

> *ines31* bum ti ja odgovorila, znam da lanarica malo rodira, malo ne pa da ne čekaš na odgovor.......ona ti nije ponavljala betu.....i meni su rekli da ne treba, ali sam ja nekaj malo krvarila pa sam zato otišla ponoviti......ako želiš iz svog gušta ti možeš, da vidiš kak se dupla, ali ne moraš.......pusica........


Hvala *Šniki*, ne budem ni ja išla ponavljat... dobro sam, samo me malo leđa bole, mirujem manje više...pusa :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_ines    cestitam od  
_

----------


## beba.2

ines , čestitam ti od srca. ja danas bila na foklikulo. u pon nije bilo folikula, tj. bili su premali, u srijedu  jedan 13 mm, danas nakon dva dana 14 m,. i malo mi je volja pala. mislila sam da će možda danas biti oko 17 mm, ali ništa. u ponedjeljak opet idem na folikulo, i dr. T. je rekla da bi inseminacija mogla biti u srijedu. jedva čekam da to napravimo da se imam čemu nadati. a dr. T. ni danas, ni u srijedu nije bila loše volje barem kad sam ja bila, samo je danas komentirala da je ljuta na nas sa rode.  ostalima, želim da vam folikuli narastu baš kako treba

----------


## vinalina

> , samo je danas komentirala da je ljuta na nas sa rode.


Kome je to komentirala i u kojem smislu???
A zašto?

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kome je to komentirala i u kojem smislu???
> A zašto?


Pa pogledaj postove o njoj na par zadnjih strana i bit će ti jasno zašto.

----------


## AnneMary

mene zanima zašto se tako loše piše o njoj , ni na jednom drugom topicu od svih timova potpomognute , nema takvih postova o nekom doktoru.
ni u Petrovoj ni na VV, ni u Splitu?
pa koliko ja znam ona je jedina žena, jel to razlog zašto se nju toliko kritizira?

evo konkretno u mom primjeru meni je ova punkcija bila super za razliku od zadnje koju je radio dr. B i bila je puno gora, pa opet to nisam napisala, već sam pisala da je transfer bio koma koji je radila doktorica.
ni sama nisam toga bila svjesna, ali punkcija je bila gora od transfera.
jel moguće da je to sve samo zbog toga što je ona žensko, pa očekujemo od nje više nego od muških, više nježnosti, simpatije i razumjevanja.
ne znam, šta vi mislite o tome?
jer nepobitna činjenica je da smo se na nju okomili ko lešinari, i mislim da to nije lijepo, jer na taj način svi novi pacijenti dolaze sa predrasudama gore i odmah u startu imaju više nepovjerenja prema doktorici.

----------


## andreja

> mene zanima zašto se tako loše piše o njoj , ni na jednom drugom topicu od svih timova potpomognute , nema takvih postova o nekom doktoru.
> ni u Petrovoj ni na VV, ni u Splitu?
> pa koliko ja znam ona je jedina žena, jel to razlog zašto se nju toliko kritizira?
> 
> evo konkretno u mom primjeru meni je ova punkcija bila super za razliku od zadnje koju je radio dr. B i bila je puno gora, pa opet to nisam napisala, već sam pisala da je transfer bio koma koji je radila doktorica.
> ni sama nisam toga bila svjesna, ali punkcija je bila gora od transfera.
> jel moguće da je to sve samo zbog toga što je ona žensko, pa očekujemo od nje više nego od muških, više nježnosti, simpatije i razumjevanja.
> ne znam, šta vi mislite o tome?
> jer nepobitna činjenica je da smo se na nju okomili ko lešinari, i mislim da to nije lijepo, jer na taj način svi novi pacijenti dolaze sa predrasudama gore i odmah u startu imaju više nepovjerenja prema doktorici.


 debelo potpisujem. svaka čast dr.T

----------


## bugaboo

Ja do sada nisam imala neka losa iskustva s njom, i punkcija i transfer su bili o.k., jedino sam komentirala kako je gore sve ko na traci pa mi puno toga nije jasno u tijeku samog postupka (odjednom imam PCOS, a nitko mi to prije nije rekao), ali to nije bilo upuceno njoj nego je takva situacija valjda jer imaju puno posla.

Mislim da svi MPO doktori rade kako najbolje znaju i umiju i stvarno se ne bismo trebali obrusiti tako na dr.

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da smo mi svi revoltirani novim zakonom o MPO i manjim uspjesnostima postupaka pa samo trazimo zrtvu (osim onog cobana Milinovica) da se njoj iskalimo.

----------


## kandela

ja isto potpisujem, ja sam super zadovoljna s njom, sve se dogovorimo bez problema, ona mi je operirala polip i poslije smo super pricale, osjecala sam se kao da razgovaram sa prijateljicom.... i uvijek je tu. Mislim da je stvar u tome kak se netko od nas osjeca taj dan, jednom sam dosla na folikulometriju i bio je dr. B, bio je lose volje, osjecala sam se ko picek na traki dok ceka da ga pocupaju.... bilo mi je uzasno tesko i osjecala sam se povrijedjeno, i u tom trenu razmisljala o promjeni bolnice.
al nakon pol sata me je proslo, i dalje mislim da gore imam super uslugu.

----------


## beba.2

> Kome je to komentirala i u kojem smislu???
> A zašto?


meni je to rekla da je jako ljuta na nas sa rode, da smo ju komentirale kako nema pojma o svom poslu, kako ne vidi na uzv. mada, nije bila baš ljuta, ali ako je netko još danas bio na uzv, vidio je da drugačije radi i da je to malo sporije išlo. barem dok sam ja bila tamo. mene je gledala cirka 5 minuta na uzv, a bila sam tamo unutra oko 10 min.

----------


## kandela

> Ja do sada nisam imala neka losa iskustva s njom, i punkcija i transfer su bili o.k., jedino sam komentirala kako je gore sve ko na traci pa mi puno toga nije jasno u tijeku samog postupka (odjednom imam PCOS, a nitko mi to prije nije rekao), ali to nije bilo upuceno njoj nego je takva situacija valjda jer imaju puno posla.
> 
> Mislim da svi MPO doktori rade kako najbolje znaju i umiju i stvarno se ne bismo trebali obrusiti tako na dr.


 
stvarno se trude da nam daju najbolje, a mogu samo u skladu sa mogucnostima.... a znamo tko stoji iza toga

----------


## beba.2

bome znamo, i taj nam se smije svima u lice, gad lopovski

----------


## šniki

Ma istina je da će nas uvijek biti svakakvih i da svatko drugačije reagira.....a gdje bi nam bio kraj da svi dobivamo doktora po svojoj volji i željama........
A poneka kritika dobro dođe!!!!

----------


## kandela

šniki jesi mi ti dobro? sad je vani sunceko sigurno i bebici pase....

----------


## šniki

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....šećemo nas dvije....a kaj misliš da preveć rodiram, pa me teraš van :Grin:  :Grin: ....ma to samo danas....jučer sam pretjerala sa šetnjom pa danas malo kuliram.......

----------


## kandela

ma naravno da ne mislim to...meni je tak drago kad si ti tu... al se vec pomalo stavljam u tvoju kožu, 5 mjesec je blizu i novi postupak...pa si razmisljam kaj bi nam pasalo  :Smile:

----------


## lanarica

*Ines 31* - Nisam ponavljala betu, a dr B me naručio 3 tjedna od ET na UZV... iskreno, nisam imala hrabrosti ponavljati betu...

----------


## šniki

A ti stara kasno pališ......vidiš *ines31* nju dočekati....nema šanse.....ma šalim se.....*.lanarica* tebe draga dočekati!!!!! Daj u taj svoj potpis natefteri malo inf da curke znaju.......ovak ti nitko ne vjeruje da si trudna......hihihi :Klap:  :Klap: jako sam komična, znam.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni je dr. T. uvijek bila skroz korektna. Izgleda malo namrgođena, ali baš me briga, pa nije joj posao da me zabavlja.

I istina je da malo kritike nikome ne škodi, ali ovo:




> ma ona je pukla





> vjeruj mi da žena nema pojma o ničem i da to ništa ne znači jer ona  izmišlja dijagnoze jer je očito da ne zna radit svoj poso(naučila na  svojoj koži),pa se tako malo izmisli,jer joj se neda tražit razlog zašto  ne rastu,ili možda dodat neki drugi lijek..... baba je katastrofa,njoj  se neda raditi svoj poso,svako jutro je živčana,kao da smo mi gore došle  eto zato kaj nam je doma dosadno





> dr.T.je glupa


je stvarno previše i nije kritika nego vrijeđanje.

----------


## lanarica

Šniki draga, to ti ja da ne ureknem sve držim u tajnosti odnosno pričam da ne znam od čega mi raste stomak... he he..... Ajde budem budem ... pusa Šnikici, maloj curici i svim curkama

----------


## vinalina

kiara, izvještaj molim...jesi li dečko ili nisi???

----------


## sivka

[QUOTE=Jim;1579341]Nije mi jasno kako se netko pojavi i odmah dobije lijekove a netko čeka i čeka i nikad dočekati? Da li to imaju prioritete ili ???? Ne kužim?[/QUOTE

Evo da na to odgovorim, ja sam bila na listi da idem normalno u 3mj na stimulirani ali u 2mj mi se dogodila tragedija umrla mi je majka...pošto sam bila kao u prirodnom tad ništa se nije događalo pa su mi uvalili samo 5 menopura i tako je to ulazilo u onih 6 pokušaja dakle propali pokušaj..nakon svega su me i na poslu jako pritisnuli i ništa mi nije drugo preostalo nego da molim da idem tek na jesen dalje..ali me sestra zvala da si dojdem po ljekove i ZATO sam dobila a ne da sam privilegirana..međutim pošto je to meni za tek 9mj, sestra me našpotala jer ne daje ljekove tak daleko napret, zamolila sam je i na tomu sam joj jako zahvalna što mi ih je dala..objasnila sam u kakvoj sam situaciji i bila je jako razumna iako je rekla da mnoge žene čekaju na svoje ljekove i da ih oni dobivaju svaki mjesec...ja se ispričavam ako je netko baš zbog mene ostao zakinut.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kandela

ja sam vec napisala, da prvo se gledaju godine, a onda koliko je tko dugo u postupcima, i dijagnoze

*zato sam vec nekoliko puta molila da mi napisete popis lijekova i proizvodjace i posaljete na pp*

----------


## šniki

*sivka* draga žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka...... :Love: 
Nemoj imati grižnju savijesti molim te.....to stvarno tebi sad nije potrebno, ne zamaraj se time...... :Heart:

----------


## sivka

Hvala vam cure na svemu...

----------


## bugaboo

Sivka jako mi je zao  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Koliko budete na bolovanju kad idete u prirodni IVF?

Nesto si razmisljam ako do transfera uopce dodje da budem doma tjedan dana, a drugi tjedan do bete da idem raditi.

----------


## zedra

Curke, ajde kad ste već svee tako svjesne TKO JE KRIV za sve, onda mu lijepo napišite mail i recite zašto je zakon loš!!
Pa. zar je tako teško napraviti nešto tako jednostavno a moglo bi donijeti velike promjene???
Ili mislite da je "glupo odvojiti desetak minuta za pisanje maila, kad ima netko drugi tko će se boriti za vašu djecu?? 
E, pa drage moje, nema nikoga, prepuštene smo same sebi!!! I ja sam odlučila da neću bti noj koji zabija glavu u pijesak i čekati da drugi ostvaruju moja ljudska i građanska prava!!

----------


## kiara79

evo mene curke...samo ukratko,jer nisam baš dobro,imam temperaturu imam gripu i nisam nigdje bila,i na bolovanju sam...a s obzirom da je i folikul u srijedu bio mali mislila sam da ništa ne propuštam ako ne idem..ne znam možda sam se zeznula...al kaj sad... :Sad:  sad ne znam kako dalje...jel se moram javiti dr.B.za dogovor za dalje ili kaj...glupo mi je ići na folikulometriju 8 d.c. kad u prirodnom ništa.. :Heart:

----------


## KIKLA123

ja se ispričavam našoj dr.T. što je bila jako ljuta na nas i molim je da ne bude,jer ipak mi nju trebamo :Love: ....

----------


## šniki

Ajde curkice pišite mail ministru....treba nas biti više.....pa nije teško.....
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
puno nas rodira i sve je to super, ali malo je mailova.....ajte, ajte, prstići lagani tipkati malo......... :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
*ZAJEDNO SMO JAČI* ( a i nije fer da se uvijek isti bore za nas, a vjerujte mi ovaj forum ima takve koji podmeću stalno svoja leđa)

----------

